# London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It's a joke my taxes helped pay to build the stadium and bring the games over. Yet to watch an event I'd have to pay another £40 to get a decent seat! Still because I'm north of London, we get like 8events....early stage events at that. So to watch I dunno the 100m final it would cost like £40 to get in plus the extra £100 travel and fuck knows how much with inflated hotel prices. I wish we never got them..

But hey I'm off to see Mexico v Korea then gabbon v someone later that afternoon and hopeful Spain v whoever they face.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I expect our swimming team to go great guns, with Steph Rice, Eamon Sullivan, james Magnussen etc alls wimming very well and our relay teams being in great form. Our athletics squad, lol, we'd only have a legit chance at long jump or the pole vault, and well that Sally Pearson (i think that's her name) chick might have a shot at bronze in the hurdles.

I'm looking forward to the football, hockey, swimming and track&field events, and I'll try to catch some of the basketball and other sports on offer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Pretty pumped for Basketball. It'll probably be on at a bullshit hour over here, but it'll be worth it. At least it won't be like the Beijing Olympics where it was on at like 7 AM.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> It's a joke my taxes helped pay to build the stadium and bring the games over. Yet to watch an event I'd have to pay another £40 to get a decent seat! Still because I'm north of London, we get like 8events....early stage events at that. So to watch I dunno the 100m final it would cost like £40 to get in plus the extra £100 travel and fuck knows how much with inflated hotel prices. I wish we never got them..
> 
> But hey I'm off to see Mexico v Korea then gabbon v someone later that afternoon and hopeful Spain v whoever they face.


I loved the Olympics when it was here in Sydney. Saw a few games of basketball, and some track and field with my family and then we got to go see some paralympics with my school which was cool.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

U.S will smash the Aussies in swimming again. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

smash us like guitars?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

interested to see THE MISSILE and :bolt. that's about it, i'll probably watch more, just to make use of 8 extra channels.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

No Nastia Liukin makes me not care for the world anymore. :jay

But I'm quite interested in the Olympics. Basketball, football, swimming and gymnastics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:durant3:durant2:bosh:kobe


WWF said:


> Pretty pumped for Basketball. It'll probably be on at a bullshit hour over here, but it'll be worth it. At least it won't be like the Beijing Olympics where it was on at like 7 AM.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I am very interested in Tennis for this Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Samoon said:


> I am very interested in Tennis for this Olympics.


Federer said he'd consider retiring if he wins


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Federer said he'd consider retiring if he wins


That would suck. Where did you heard this? But that is the only thing he has not won yet. It would be nice to see him win it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

He's won the gold in doubles, but singles is what e's after obviously.

I heard it a while ago from various sources but I think he changed his mind.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

My girl Katie Taylor to do the business and bring home gold in the womens boxing. Great person, great story just in need now of a Hollywood-style ending.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'm looking forward to the Olympics.
Men's Basketball will be interesting. A good opportunity for Greece to win Gold. 

(Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Looking forward to a million gold medals for the Chinese.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Looking forward to a million gold medals for the Chinese.


Thought it's be USA. :troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Got a ticket for the Semi-Finals of the men's football at Old Trafford on August 7'th, so going to make a day of that by going to the Football Museum that opens later this month

Did have 2 tickets to the Boxing aswell but they were in London and were on a Friday and a Sunday and I just couldn't afford the accomadation for it so I sold those tickets

But looking foward to all the events to be honest, really excited to see how the Olympic Stadium will look when it's compleltly packed out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I'm looking forward to the Olympics.
> Men's Basketball will be interesting. A good opportunity for Greece to win Gold.
> 
> (Y)


:lmao

Far from a "good chance" of Greece winning gold.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Far from a "good chance" of Greece winning gold.


Why????
The Greek National team is one of the best in the world!

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:kobeYea but compared to the US


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> :kobeYea but compared to the US


Yes USA should be the favourites, but Greece is a giant team in the basketball world.
We have very good players.
The Male Basketball competition at the Olympics is very open IMO.

USA
SPAIN
GREECE
ARGENTINA 

The teams that I listed all have a chance at winning Gold at the games.

The last time Greece went head to head with USA at the FIBA world championships we won.
That's not saying we are better, but I am saying we are very capable of winning gold.

(Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yes USA should be the favourites, but Greece is a giant team in the basketball world.
> We have very good players.
> The Male Basketball competition at the Olympics is very open IMO.
> 
> ...


France are better than Greece. Greece didn't even make the semis of the Euro Torunament last year. They have no chance of gold.

I can understand supporting your team, but you go over the top. Making absurd prediction on basis of nothing at all.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Got my tickets today to see Team GB vs. UAE and Senegal vs. Uruguay at Wembley.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Joel said:


> France are better than Greece. Greece didn't even make the semis of the Euro Torunament last year. They have no chance of gold.
> 
> I can understand supporting your team, but you go over the top. Making absurd prediction on basis of nothing at all.


The team that we fielded during the last Eurobasket competition was pretty much our youth team. Our best player were out injured. I was proud of that performance. If our best players were playing we definitely would of at the very least made the final. France is definitely not better than us. How did you come up with that?

If the Greece team were shit, then I would have no shame in admitting it. Did I say we were the best? No. Did I say that we are a good team and have a real shot a winning gold in London? YES.

We have won the European championships twice and were runners up in the world championships in 2006, beating USA on the way. We have always been a good basketball nation. Domestically Panathinaikos has won the Euroleague 6 times and Olympiakos has won it 2 times.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Goalkeepers: Rafael (Santos), Neto (Fiorentina).

Defenders: Alex Sandro (FC Porto), Marcelo (Real Madrid), Danilo (FC Porto), Rafael (Manchester United), Bruno Uvini (Sao Paulo), Juan (Inter Milan), Thiago Silva (AC Milan).

Midfielders: Romulo (Spartak Moscow), Sandro (Tottenham), Paulo Henrique Ganso (Santos), Oscar (Internacional), Lucas (Sao Paulo).

Forwards: Alexandre Pato (AC Milan), Hulk (FC Porto), Leandro Damiao (Internacional), Neymar (Santos).


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Goalkeepers: Rafael (Santos), Neto (Fiorentina).
> 
> Defenders: Alex Sandro (FC Porto), Marcelo (Real Madrid), Danilo (FC Porto), Rafael (Manchester United), Bruno Uvini (Sao Paulo), Juan (Inter Milan), Thiago Silva (AC Milan).
> 
> ...


Very good team!
It's between Spain and Brazil to win gold. I'm going to lean towards Brazil. (Y)

To Basketball news now, Greece failed to qualify for the Olympics after Nigeria beat us 79-80 in the Olympic qualifying tournament. 
I don't know what to say. No excuses. Big upset. Coach is a dickhead for taking this game lightly and resting a best players. Words can't describe what I'm feeling at the moment. Well my comments of us winning gold really look stupid now. We are still a good team, but damn did we choke! Reports this morning are saying that our coach will be sacked later this week. He's a fucking tool!
He should have never rested our best players regardless of the opposition.

:no::no::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I hope it's Brazil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

so are greece still a good chance for the gold in men's basketball


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> I hope it's Brazil


I do too!
They seem to have a lot more well known names than Spain at the Olympics.

BTW why do you want Brazil to win? Aren't you Spanish?
(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Lol I have a little bit of Spanish in me, but I love Brazil's style, and always supported them in football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Very good team!
> It's between Spain and Brazil to win gold. I'm going to lean towards Brazil. (Y)
> 
> To Basketball news now, Greece failed to qualify for the Olympics after Nigeria beat us 79-80 in the Olympic qualifying tournament.
> ...


Don't worry. Maybe they'll still let you in, because you're passionate, full of pride and fight till the end!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

1. Greece are fucking awful at basketball
2. You even got beat by us not long ago
3. USA has a lock on the gold
4. You're a moron


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^lol, itwill be close between China and USA for gold medals, China beat us in 2008 I think


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The US won the gold in bejing, what are you on? The US in my lifetime has only lost in the 2004 olympics and where they got the bronze


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Good chance of a gold medal.


Don't qualify.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yeap they sure did.....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Summer_Olympics_medal_table


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'm talking about basketball you muppet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well I clearly said before it was close between China and USA for gold medals, never said China was going to beat USA in basketball.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Brazil/Spain Olympic football squads are immense considering the restrictions. Pray to god they meet at some stage, preferably the final and both really go for it. Think Brazil are playing GB in a friendly before the Olympics :mark: *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> 1. Greece are fucking awful at basketball
> 2. You even got beat by us not long ago
> 3. USA has a lock on the gold
> 4. You're a moron





Calvin Klein said:


> ^lol, itwill be close between China and USA for gold medals, China beat us in 2008 I think





Calvin Klein said:


> Well I clearly said before it was close between China and USA for gold medals, never said China was going to beat USA in basketball.


why put the ^ in then :kobe


no idea why the great britain team didn't put Beckham in the side. He deserves it and its not like they're beat the Spanish side.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Olympic flame came through my town this morning...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> why put the ^ in then :kobe
> 
> 
> no idea why the great britain team didn't put Beckham in the side. He deserves it and its not like they're beat the Spanish side.


because there's no room for sentiment in sports, no matter what level. he's not good enough anymore, micah and bellamy are better, i'd replace giggs with him (or anyone else really)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I think he deserved at least a spot just for his commitment to getting the games in London. Bellamy's probably better but Becks still has enough raw quality to be a difference maker. Not like they have a great RW in that squad either. I think with Sinclair in the squad they could have used Becks rather than Giggs or Bellamy. Would have been so awesome to see Becks playing international football again. I remember :gnev 's testemonial when Becks came back and he was wearing a Utd shirt putting balls into the box at Old Trafford again. So incredible.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> 1. Greece are fucking awful at basketball
> 2. You even got beat by us not long ago
> 3. USA has a lock on the gold
> 4. You're a moron


1. We are 4th in the world, with a proud basketball history, we are far far far from awful. We didn't qualify because of our Dickhead coach who took our game lightly and didn't play our good players, he went with inexperienced youth and in the end it backfired. 
2. We were beaten by a better team.
3. I have to disagree. Spain and Argentina are a good chance to challenge team USA.
4. Thanks for the compliment!  




Seabs said:


> *Brazil/Spain Olympic football squads are immense considering the restrictions. Pray to god they meet at some stage, preferably the final and both really go for it. Think Brazil are playing GB in a friendly before the Olympics :mark: *


Does the draw even allow a Brazil/Spain final!
I hope it does!!

(Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I have no idea what the draw is but if they beat everyone else then they'll meet in the Final.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *I have no idea what the draw is but if they beat everyone else then they'll meet in the Final.*


Awesome!!!

I'm also looking forward to Handball at the games.
Such an interesting sport!

(Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Doesn't matter where Greece is in the world, U.S. will win gold in basketball. Quote me on that bitches. :bron :durant :kobe3 :westbrook2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*My brother's managed to get tickets to Volleyball and Wrestling, I'm thinking of tryna get some for the footy but will wait till nearer the day.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



just1988 said:


> *My brother's managed to get tickets to Volleyball and Wrestling, I'm thinking of tryna get some for the footy but will wait till nearer the day.*


Beach or Indoor Vollyball?
Both good but I tend to enjoy indoor more!

(Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

All I really care about is basketball really. Is anyone gonna watch the selection show I'll be at work  I heard Blake is a lock for the team. Its gonna be exciting this year with Durant on the team and maybe Westbrook and also cuz lack of size this year. 

Saw some vid on espn with them at camp. Thats what I freaking love the most, seeing all these superstars together joking and laughing. During the season they all try to destroy eachother and play for checks and their team but here they are all buddies and represent something bigger.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Beach or Indoor Vollyball?
> Both good but I tend to enjoy indoor more!
> 
> (Y)


*I think it's the indoor volleyball and freestyle wrestling.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



just1988 said:


> *I think it's the indoor volleyball and freestyle wrestling.*


Cool.

I'm also looking forward to the water polo. Hoping Greece can do well. I don't know much about water polo so can't comment on who will do good etc... But I do know Hungary is very good and could take the gold.

Tennis will be interesting too. Will Federer finally win gold? That's the only major tennis achievement he hasn't accomplished.

I have always had a soft spot for indoor cycling. Not so much the road race. I just like the intensity and pace it brings.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

If Greece is the #4 team, why A) Were they in danger of not qualifying in the first place and B) would they lose to Nigeria?

Is the nation so broke that they can't afford basketball hoops?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

List of things I like to watch at summer Olympic games:

Basketball (mens)
Football (mens & womens)
Gymnastics (womens)
track & field (mens)
Swimming (mens & womens)

Looking forward to them for sure


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> List of things I like to watch at summer Olympic games:
> 
> Basketball (mens)
> Football (mens & womens)
> ...


Me too, but I'm also gonna throw in Tennis in there.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Anyone have a full list of competitors in the men's tennis competition?
Will the top 5 seeds all be there?
Is the draw pretty much the same as the grand slams? (By this I mean, Round 1,2,3,4,QF,SF,F)

Can't wait for it.
After the action packed Wimbledon, I can't wait to see more tennis in the same city at the same venues.

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> 1. We are 4th in the world, with a proud basketball history, we are far far far from awful. We didn't qualify because of our Dickhead coach who took our game lightly and didn't play our good players, he went with inexperienced youth and in the end it backfired.
> 2. We were beaten by a better team.
> 3. I have to disagree. Spain and Argentina are a good chance to challenge team USA.
> 4. Thanks for the compliment!


1. The fact that everywhere else is rated less than Europe helps Greece massively there. Just because you do well in a Eurobasket competition means fuck all when the USA and Argentina aren't playing you there and you have scrub nations to compete against. Every European nation has an inflated ranking by comparison/the other coefficients aren't weighted correctly. Also by not qualifying say goodbye to that ranking.
2. if you lose to the Boomers how do you expect to beat anyone good?
3. They've got injuries, USA has a lock on the gold.
4. You're a muppet <- not a compliment.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone have a full list of competitors in the men's tennis competition?
> Will the top 5 seeds all be there?
> Is the draw pretty much the same as the grand slams? (By this I mean, Round 1,2,3,4,QF,SF,F)
> 
> ...


Pretty sure all the top players will be there. There isn't as many rounds thought I think there's 6?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Pretty sure all the top players will be there. There isn't as many rounds thought I think there's 6?


I just went to the official site and you're right, there are six rounds. (men's and women's singles)
Round 1,2,3,QF,SF,F

The doubles (men's and women's) have 5 rounds
Round 1,2,QF,SF,F

The mixed doubles consists of 4 rounds
Round 1,QF,SF,F

There are 172 players at the olympics. 86 men - 86 women 

There are 5 medal events. Men's singles, women's singles, men's doubles, women's doubles and mixed doubles.

All matches (Men's and Women's) are best of 3 sets with exception to the men's single final which is best of 5 sets. 

(Y)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

At least the tennis gives me something to look forward to at these bloody Olympics. I can't wait for them to be over with all the bloody hype we've had over here all year, especially the last couple of months. The football might be okay and it's always worth watching Jessica Ennis. Louise Hazel is quite tasty too but bring on Wimbledon Part 2.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Tennis is the most interesting for me. Mainly because the top players are going to play. Football should be fine. Not really looking forward to it. Just hope Uruguay wins. It will be really hard though. Brazil and Spain are probably going to win it. 

Looking forward to Gymnastics and Swimming too. 



> Uruguay Olympic squad:
> 
> Name Club
> Goalkeepers:
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Nige™ said:


> it's always worth watching Jessica Ennis.


:mark:

*Looking forward to Wimbledon V2 most. All the top players playing. Wonder if we get colours at Wimbledon lol. Really hope Federer gets the gold to just complete his carear off. Hope the doubles get some top names like Federer again too.

Kinda looking forward to the football for Brazil and Spain killing it and being able to watch Basketball a sensible hour UK Time. Oh and Bolt bossing it again.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I just went to the official site and you're right, there are six rounds. (men's and women's singles)
> Round 1,2,3,QF,SF,F
> 
> The doubles (men's and women's) have 5 rounds
> ...


In the women's I think Russians will dominate like they did in 2008.

Men's is open I think the top 5 are all from different countries.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the water polo. Hoping Greece can do well. I don't know much about water polo so can't comment on who will do good etc... But I do know Hungary is very good and could take the gold.
> 
> ...


Does the water polo team have great heart and passion?



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I just went to the official site and you're right, there are six rounds. (men's and women's singles)
> Round 1,2,3,QF,SF,F
> 
> The doubles (men's and women's) have 5 rounds
> ...


Only 6 rounds? That's a shame, less chance of a ROSOL type event then. Still will be great for Wimbledon 2



Seabs said:


> :mark:
> 
> *Looking forward to Wimbledon V2 most. All the top players playing. Wonder if we get colours at Wimbledon lol. Really hope Federer gets the gold to just complete his carear off. Hope the doubles get some top names like Federer again too.
> 
> Kinda looking forward to the football for Brazil and Spain killing it and being able to watch Basketball a sensible hour UK Time. Oh and Bolt bossing it again.*


Federer and Wawrinka are in the doubles together iirc. It should really be great to watch, and it'd be funny if Murray won gold as it won't officially count as a Wimbledon title win 8*D

Fed is a strong chance for gold, but don't count out Raffa or Nole either. As for the women, Serena in a canter, or Sharapova/Azarenka if Serena gets eliminated (very unlikely).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Oh and there is no all white restrictions so we get to see the player's wearing their country colors at Wimbledon


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Oh and there is no all white restrictions so we get to see the player's wearing their country colors at Wimbledon


Yes, that's what I love about tennis at the olympics.
The players will wear their country's colours.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Is Baghdatis a strong chance for gold?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Is Baghdatis a strong chance for gold?


I never said he was a strong chance for gold!
I don't even know if he is competing at the Olympics!
The thing that most don't get about Baghdatis, is that he has always had the game, It's just that he is mentally fragile which restricts him from being a top 20 player. Top 10 has passed him now IMO. If he was younger then maybe, but not now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Looking forward to the swimming and just found out Michael Phelps is competing in seven events instead of eight, he's dropped the 200m freestyle.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Uruguay 6-4 Chile. Cavani scored 2, Suarez scored a hattrick.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Not everyday you get to see a 10 goal match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

http://www.london2012.com/news/articles/day-the-flame-visits-the-isle-wight-and-journeys-southampton.html


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Has anyone else downloaded the London 2012 app?
I like it!
It has schedule,results,medal tally,full list of athletes and it will alert you when your country wins gold!

(Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*










wtf is that ^^^

Getting pretty close to opening ceremonies. Time of the sticky I reckon.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Its a good thing they released that logo years ago and everybody raged about it then.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Our school has been linked with St Vincent and the Grenadines for the Olympics. I found out today that I can, with other students, travel up to Bath and meet some athletes. Even though it's a week before the Olympics, they've allowed us to go up and take part in activities with them such as building speed and teamwork skills. Afterwards, we can interview them and the article will probably be on BBC Radio 5. It should be a good day  

And I got to touch the Olympic torch before the person had it lit and ran off with it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Has anyone else downloaded the London 2012 app?
> I like it!
> It has schedule,results,medal tally,full list of athletes and it will alert you when your country wins gold!
> 
> (Y)


Didn't realize they had an app thanks for that! Gonna be great for seeing live results on the go.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Didn't realize they had an app thanks for that! Gonna be great for seeing live results on the go.


No problem!  
You can also set a reminder, so when a event that you want to watch is about to start, it will alert you! It's pretty awesome. One of the best sports apps IMO.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*My brothers decided to give me his spare ticket for the freestyle wrestling so looks like I'm gunna get my chance to see some of the games live 

I've been thinking a lot about the frustrations of the Games and how certain sports have sanctions on them such as only 3 over 23's in the football and only armatures in the boxing. Surely the Games would be a lot more legit if everyone was eligible and it would certainly make more money and be a lot more entertaining. 

Whilst you have sports like Basketball where teams like the US can fill their squads with pro's of any age, not that I mind it, in fact it makes for a better basketball tournament, it just seems unbalanced between the sports.*


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Serbinator said:


> Our school has been linked with St Vincent and the Grenadines for the Olympics. I found out today that I can, with other students, travel up to Bath and meet some athletes. Even though it's a week before the Olympics, they've allowed us to go up and take part in activities with them such as building speed and teamwork skills. Afterwards, we can interview them and the article will probably be on BBC Radio 5. It should be a good day
> 
> And I got to touch the Olympic torch before the person had it lit and ran off with it.


Well, had a good day today, probably won't get to do it again. The athletes were really friendly and got a few pictures with them and their autographs.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*










My body is ready.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

the brazil team to face team GB tomorrow



> Rafael Cabral; Rafael da Silva, Thiago Silva, Juan, Marcelo; Sandro, Rômulo, Oscar; Hulk, Leandro Damião, Neymar.


:argh:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Can't wait for the Athletics and Boxing, always good to watch. I'll prob watch whatever's on tv if it's decent, though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Can't wait to see Brazil.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> My body is ready.


Just watched the Video of that. FORZA ATHLETICS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> the brazil team to face team GB tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


Fucking beast of a team.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> My body is ready.


Fuck, she's sexy!!!!



Calvin Klein said:


> Fucking beast of a team.


Agree.
I think Brazil are locked for gold.
I can see Spain as being the only real threat for Brazil.
Still can't believe how good this Brazilian team is!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Spain vs Brazil will be OMG


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



just1988 said:


> *
> 
> I've been thinking a lot about the frustrations of the Games and how certain sports have sanctions on them such as only 3 over 23's in the football and only armatures in the boxing. Surely the Games would be a lot more legit if everyone was eligible and it would certainly make more money and be a lot more entertaining.
> 
> Whilst you have sports like Basketball where teams like the US can fill their squads with pro's of any age, not that I mind it, in fact it makes for a better basketball tournament, it just seems unbalanced between the sports.*


Don't know why they don't allow pros in the boxing but for the football, I think it comes down to the schedule. The European championships are always a month before the Olympics and by having the teams compete a month later could be pushing it. Also about a month after the Olympic the World cup Qualifiers for Europe start. I can't think of any other reasons. I agree that it would be way more interesting and entertaining if the senior squads competed at the Olympics. Maybe it's something that can be looked into for future Olympics. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wat's the squad for Spain?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Wat's the squad for Spain?


It's on the official Olympic games website. Just go to the Football section then Men's competition and finally click on Spain and it gives you the full squad. Not many star names but some very good youth players. The most notable players are: De Gea, Alba and Mata.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Combination of Brazil/Spain/Uruguay in the final should be pretty certain barring a big upset. Hopefully Brazil turn up to party tonight. That's a fucking ridiculous team with Olympic restrictions. Tonight should at least give us a good idea how much of a chance we have of possibly making the Bronze Medal match.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It's on the official Olympic games website. Just go to the Football section then Men's competition and finally click on Spain and it gives you the full squad. Not many star names but some very good youth players. The most notable players are: De Gea, Alba and Mata.


That team is way different, only player i know is Juan Mata.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:lmao Neymar diving as usual :busquets


it was always going to be difficult for GB


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazil have looked solid. Great Britain started off well but haven't done anything for the past 10-15 minutes.

... and now Brazil are 2-0 up from a Neymar penalty.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

1st of - lol Neymar

2nd - not been a great display but considering they have never played as a team and have thrown into the deep end against what most likely will be the official Brazil World Cup team come 2014 it could have been much worse. Main issue is the centre halfs and that we can't build a decent attack with a line striker

First Brazil goal was pretty good though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Really excited at the prospect of Lucas at Utd after seeing him tonight. Tremendous work ethic, especially for being introduced to a dead game. Can definitely see why Fergie would like him.

Not much to write home about for GB. Tomkins had a nightmare. Most of them looked out of their depth and the over 23's didn't really contribute what you'd hope from the 3 experienced players. Tough to really say how well they'll do based on that other than we sure as fuck aint winning Gold or Silver which everyone already knew really. Thought Allen played half decent though which was nice.

First time I've really watched Neymar throughout a match. Thought he looked very good bar a few flaws that you'd probably expect from a 20 year old Brazilian with that much skill and hype. Thiago bossed the entire match when he was needed.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 1st of - lol Neymar
> 
> 2nd - not been a great display but considering they have never played as a team and have thrown into the deep end against what most likely will be the official Brazil World Cup team come 2014 it could have been much worse. Main issue is the centre halfs and that we can't build a decent attack with a line striker
> 
> First Brazil goal was pretty good though.


Lol gotta love the Brazilians


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Thought Oscar looked decent, was fairly pleased with the way he linked up with the rest of the team. Brazil looked lively, in general. Could have had another 2 or 3 at the end.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yeah, Oscar was a good watch. Wasn't flash or anything. Just floated wherever he wanted to do and dictated the game from midway 1st half.

Liked what I saw from Neymar, Hulk, Moura and Romulo as well. Very exciting team Brazil are building.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Crazy to think that Brazil squad is full of Under 23 year old. The likes of Neymar, Oscar, Moura & Romulo havent even hit their peaks yet. Could pretty much boss the next World cup with ease if things stay like this. Defo good competition for Spain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I think they'll be lacking some experience going forward to really challenge Spain and Argentina for the World Cup but they're obviously gonna be a strong force for the foreseeable future.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *I think they'll be lacking some experience going forward to really challenge Spain and Argentina for the World Cup but they're obviously gonna be a strong force for the foreseeable future.*


?

They shouldn't be considered favourites. They've proven nothing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I never said they were.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just watched the Video of that. FORZA ATHLETICS


She needs to be posted more


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^Who is she???


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Hot Aussue Hurdler.

Forgot her name.

edit: Michelle Jenneke


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

http://www.examiner.com/article/michelle-jenneke-invited-to-pose-nude-for-charity-after-sexy-dancing-video

Michelle Jenneke invited to pose nude for charity after sexy dancing video


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Charity's a lucky lass.*






*Awesome. Boys, boys, boys.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Is it going to be harder for Muslim athletes to compete because of Ramadan?


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Is it going to be harder for Muslim athletes to compete because of Ramadan?


I've heard of one Muslim athlete who is going to be eating as he usually does. Instead, he is going to be donating a sum of money to a country for food parcels during Ramadan. I can't remember how they worked out how much money, but it was to do with how long he was fasting and how much he was eating. It must be tough if you choose to fast though.

On a related note, some athletes have had to adapt their diet when coming to the UK. At Bath University, the atheletes from St Vincent and the Grenadines said that they don't have a strict diet like you would think; they just stay away from food with a lot of sugar etc.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

What are the guilty-pleasure events that we're all embarrassed to admit we enjoy?

For me it's the table tennis, white water rafting and the rowing. I'm also a bit partial to the power-walking events.

I'm a pretty big fan of anything that's not based in the pool (except diving) and track & field. I'm really pumped up for the games I can't wait.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I always seem to get into the Badminton , shit gets crazy sometimes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Oh and the Squash! I forgot that! :mark:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Badminton is a great sport. It's incredibly fun to play and requires a great deal of fitness and coordination to do it well. The speed of the top players is unbelievable. The best players in the world can hit a smash upwards of 400km/h.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Evolution said:


> What are the guilty-pleasure events that we're all embarrassed to admit we enjoy?


What's the clusterfuck cycling event? Where you have about 100 people on the track and you have no idea what's happening or who's winning? :bron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Damn Olympic football starts at 4 in the morning over here... Now I know what it feels like for the people in the UK to want to watch something that's across the pond.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The Olympics are my favorite sporting event EVER so I'm pretty pumped for the opening ceremony!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



The Storm said:


> The Olympics are my favorite sporting event EVER so I'm pretty pumped for the opening ceremony!


Me too! Should be spectacular.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Yeah .... probably shouldn't get your hopes up for the opening ceremony after Beijing. Hope I'm wrong though.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> What's the clusterfuck cycling event? Where you have about 100 people on the track and you have no idea what's happening or who's winning? :bron


I prefer the Keirin, which is basically 10-12 cyclists following around a small asian pizza delivery boy. Not really interested in too much, the big track and swimming events aside, will probably watch quite a bit though, and i'm looking forward to the slalom kayaking. Also seeing the Spain, Brazil and GB football teams.

Opening ceremony will probably be a car crash, not usually interested in them but i'm intrigued to see what Danny Boyle's done with it, could turn out decent.

The football confuses me, why do we need games in Wales and Manchester? It's not like there's many stadiums in London though, only Upton Park, White Hart Lane, Emirates, Stamford Bridge, Loftus Road, Wembley, Craven Cottage, Selhurst Park...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Can't wait to see how Ennis gets on :ass


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Boris Johnson to embarrass as usual. ique2

I don't really follow athletics , do GB have any chances of gold? I know Ennis and Idowu are getting a fair bit of hype, and we always do well in cycling.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I don't really follow athletics , do GB have any chances of gold? I know Ennis and Idowu are getting a fair bit of hype, and we always do well in cycling.


Not sure what the deal is with Idowu at the moment; may be injured.

Mo Farah has a chance at 5k and 10k.

Should get a couple of medals with Grabarz in the high jump and Greene in the 400m. Expect 3 or 4 gold, couple of silvers and a couple of bronzes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yeah seems to be a lot of doubt over Idowu but I reckon they will try their hardest to make sure he competes. Even if he has to do it Injured. Mo Farah should bring in at least 1 gold though I'd be very surprised if he didn't


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Who is Dominguez for Spain U21s? He is hilariously shit. Their entire defence has been awful. I know they're down to ten but do they actually teach defence in Spain any more.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Not a bad result for Japan


----------



## eddicts (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Japan should have won at least 4-0...what a botch-fest at scoring


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Now U.A.E. have now taken the lead against Uruguay

Now I've got tickets for the Semi-Final of this at Old Trafford but at this rate I won't be seeing any of the "bigger" nations 

It would be like having tickets to see the 100m final but there not being any Usain Bolt or Tyson Gay in it


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

But you will be able to get to see Omar Abdulrahman!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I was at Hampden for the Honduras/Morocco and Spain/Japan games today. IDK how it came across on TV, but the Japanese fans in the stadium were fucking tremendous. We were seated right next to a stand that was basically full of them, and they absolutely MADE the atmosphere for the whole game. I have no idea what they were singing, but I was singing along with them regardless. Should've been 4- or 5-0. Nagai (Japanese #11...pretty sure he was playing as a lone striker today) ran himself into the fucking ground. When Spain went down to 10 men he was just HOUNDING them non-stop. Shit, almost all of their best chances came from sneaking in and winning the ball from the Spanish defence high up the park. By the end he (Nagai) was so shattered he couldn't even be fucked getting back onside. 

I don't know if the Honduras/Morocco game was on TV, but both the Moroccan goals were excellent. First was a half-volley and the second was a gorgeous little chip (I wasn't sure if it was deliberate or if he was just falling back while he hit it - couldn't really tell from the replay on the big screen - but I suspect he did mean it) after a nice move on the edge of the box. 

Really fun day. 

Especially stoked for the athletics/track and field, basketball, football, swimming and gymnastics, but I'll watch pretty much anything that's on. I got way into the handball 4 years ago. Watched fuck-tonnes of rowing and kayaking and shit. IDK what my surprise sport will be this time. Archery, maybe. Is fingerbanging an Olympic sport yet???


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Me and a bunch of lads I went to uni with have just got tickets for the Olympic footy semi-final at Old Trafford. I'm thinking at least one of the following 3 (GB, Spain, Brazil) will be in the game so it should be a good experience watching the game.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Spain were dogshit today. I suppose it's trite to say this Spanish team is obviously not the Spanish team that are winning World Cups and European Championships left, right and centre, but really, this Spanish team is obviously not the Spanish team that are winning World Cups and European Championships left, right and centre. 

If you've got tickets to football, you want Japan to be there. You do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

CAPTAIN RAFA!

:mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Japan do look good as do UAE. I might see if I can get tickets to one of the games depending on if I can afford it as I have a week off work soon


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well in Ciss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Fuckin hell, senegal should *at least* be down to 10 men by now :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> Fuckin hell, senegal should *at least* be down to 10 men by now :no:



BEASTS.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The referee is a fucking idiot. How the hell have not at least one of the thuggish Senegal players not been fucking sent off. How that was not a red card I do not fucking know. 

:disdrogba


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> THUGS.


I corrected it for you


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Oh dear Team GB, well I look foward to partying with the people of the Emirates come the Semi's


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Seriously what is wrong with this ref? Total joke


----------



## ScarbiDoink (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Good start, some questionable decisions but what can we do...

Hopefully the chemistry keeps building, and it's wicked to see four ex-Watford players in the fray. 

As for other events, I'm going to the women's Hockey next Saturday (A sport I've never played - but being there will be wicked) and then I've got quite a few for the Paralympics. Bit nervous about security and stuff, but meh.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Onwards and upwards, tomorow is the tomfoolery of the Opening Ceremony.

I think it maybe a good ceremony, I doubt that it will be as good as China's but there will be no shame in being 2'nd best to there ceremony and I think those who are expecting a better ceremony will be dissapointed.

Events I'm looking foward to are the Hockey (both genders), Track Cycling, Athletics and the Boxing aswell but I am going to be glued to the TV whatever sport is on for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*:lol at those who watched GB over Brazil/Egypt.

Watched the Spain, Uruguay and Brazil matches today. Spain were fucking terrible but at least they were so bad defensively it made for an entertaining match. Thought Japan were great. Loved watching them. Should have won by at least 3 or 4 though. Thought De Gea played well but yet again he was at fault off a corner and it led to a goal. UAE fucking owned that match in the 1st half. 1st goal was incredible. Uruguay's goals were really good as well actually. Shame UAE didn't get a point from it. Can't wait to see them outplay GB lol. Suarez is a prick. Loved him getting booed at Old Trafford. Brazil/Egypt game was super. Brazil were crazy good in the 1st half. Oscar looked scary good. Caught the Senegal goal. Good goal. The Morocco goals were good too. 1st one at least was class, 2nd one looked flukey.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

anybody gonna watch the opening ceremonies tomorrow.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I know . I would have watched Brazil vs Egypt but my family wanted us to all watch GB play together :no:. At least I did not watch the Mexico vs South Korea game like my mate did "because Spain would thrash Japan". He described it as one of the most dull games he has ever seen :lol


The GB game was the worst one out of the ones I watched. Spain game was great mostly because of Japan. They do look really good and could be a dark horse to win. UAE also looked good and tbh I can see them beating us. Our team has played together like 2 times. Uruguay showed their class and I think it will most likely play Brazil in the final. Honduras vs Morocco was a great game as well.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



SoupMan Prime said:


> anybody gonna watch the opening ceremonies tomorrow.


About 1 billion people I think? :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Hopefully the opening ceremony isnt full of stereotypical london stuff 

also apparently arctic monkeys are performing at the opening ceremony tomorrow :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> *Hopefully the opening ceremony isnt full of stereotypical london stuff *
> 
> also apparently arctic monkeys are performing at the opening ceremony tomorrow :mark:












It'll be full of it. Defo gonna check it out though


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

From what i've been reading today Boyle has said that it will be like a live movie of modern day pop culture in Britain

I'm very tempted to make the obvious jokes about Chavs, Knives and Recession but I think you guys are all very capable of making those jokes yourselves


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Glad Uruguay won. Brazil survived a major scare. 

Spain lost :hb


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> About 1 billion people I think? :lol


just asking. dont know how ppl see it but i always love watching the opening ceremony. Its always great to watch. probably will skip on watching FKR again and watch that instead.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Egypt lost *


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

i know... it was a good come back though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

lol Spain


The atmosphere is gonna be amazing.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

New Zealand should have at least drawn! :cuss: We dominated Belarus in the first half. There goes our only chance of getting a point...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Olympics Opening Ceremony Drinking Game


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Opening Ceremony just beginning :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

1 Minute in and I've already cringed because of the Eastenders theme, but then they made up for it by playing some Muse!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Interesting set up. Wonder what Danny Boyle has got in store


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Drums in an opening ceremony? I've seen that somewhere before


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It looks well.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Linford Christie to light the flame. Redgrave is a bit predictable I feel.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

"I mean it's impressive"
"Yeah but I've not learnt one thing"
"WHY IS ABRAHAM LINCOLN MOWING THE LAWN WITH COAL MINERS?"
"I have learned half of our country are on drugs"

Room conversation so far.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> Olympics Opening Ceremony Drinking Game




*FRENCH CONFIRMED - DRINK TAKEN*


Dat rain of fire.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

That was an awesome opening sequence , although it is kinda depressing knowing that we once had that beautiful green land and then it turned into an industrial wasteland, nicely told however


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> Olympics Opening Ceremony Drinking Game


Here comes Bond...down another one


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11806116 said:


> Linford Christie to light the flame. Redgrave is a bit predictable I feel.


:hesk2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

BONF AND THE QUEEN


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Oh aye, cause Voldermot has tonnes in common with the NHS.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

That Olympic ring being assembled was spectacular.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

This part seems to be sending out the messege that if you read Children's books then you'll have a massive fucking acid trip before Mary Poppins comes and ruins everything

Fuck where did I leave my Roald Dahl books


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

BONF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Bean & Bond - Best bits.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Rare appearance by J K Rowling


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Mr Bean + Olympic Ring Of Fire have been the highlights so far.

The rest... well I feel like I'm on drugs, and thanks to that drinking game, getting quite drunk too.

There should be one for "misuse of Sex Pistols, Clash or Jam songs".


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^That;s why I love Britian haha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Bean > most likely everything else we shall see in this ceremony. Although the rings were awesome too.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

There playing alot of clips from American TV Shows and Songs, I know those particuler songs were probably big over here but I though there would be more of a celebration of British artists


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Bean :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> There playing alot of clips from American TV Shows and Songs, I know those particuler songs were probably big over here but I though there would be more of a celebration of British artists


No Oasis, Blur or Pulp from what I heard. Disgrace.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

They played Blur (Song 2), and all the songs/shows were British afaik.

No Oasis or Pink Floyd though (N)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



ChrisK said:


> No Oasis, Blur or Pulp from what I heard. Disgrace.


They played Song 2 by Blur


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I did miss a few moments to be fair  ah well, not so bad.

Any Led Zep? Black Sabbath? Rolling Stones?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

There laughing at the Bermudan shorts but tbf to Bermuda then the only nation not to of come out looking like Air Hostesses

EDIT: Did Hazel Irvine just say shite?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> There laughing at the Bermudan shorts but tbf to Bermuda then the only nation not to of come out looking like Air Hostesses
> 
> EDIT: Did Hazel Irvin just say shite?


Yes, he's a Brazilian sailor. Think he was Ben Ainslie's big rival.



ChrisK said:


> I did miss a few moments to be fair  ah well, not so bad.
> 
> Any Led Zep? Black Sabbath? Rolling Stones?


Led Zep and Stones. No Sabbath.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I have honestly not heard of some of these nations before in my life


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Air Hostesses or a House of Hogwarts


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Dunno about you lot, but it's all about Mr Bean for me. He fucking rocked his segment.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It's handy to remember these obscure country names, never know one day you might find yourself on Pointless


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Surprisingly enjoyed the ceremony so far. Boyle is brilliant. I have so much respect for Tim Berners-Lee so that was a nice touch. It's good to see a bit of pride/patriotism in our country and taking a moment for the two world wars was great too. Still expecting the lights to go out unexpectedly...


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Tim Berners-Lee being recognised was great. It started off really bad, but has redeemed itself now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



ChrisK said:


> Tim Berners-Lee being recognised was great. It started off really bad, but has redeemed itself now.


i thought the beginning was the best part, with the countryside turning into the industrial revolution


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> i thought the beginning was the best part, with the countryside turning into the industrial revolution


Yeah, that was epic.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> i thought the beginning was the best part, with the countryside turning into the industrial revolution


Yeah easily the best part

Enjoyed the the part with Mr Bean aswell, always dangerous to ry and insert humour into these type of thing but Boyle and Atkinson pulled it off and it is a big plus that Mr Bean is recognised internationally aswell


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It was weird and not exactly positive really :/


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wee nap there for old Lizzie eh


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:lmao at the Queen looking bored out of her skull


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The Queen really does not give a shit. :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

why did Liz even bother turning up, there are probably thousands of people who applied for ticket to this and didn't get some so it's kind of a piss take when you see who probably didn't have to pay penny to be there looking bored out opf her skull


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



DocBlue said:


> :lmao at the Queen looking bored out of her skull


One of the highlights for me, lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^ LMAO!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



ChrisK said:


> It was weird and not exactly positive really :/


i thought the depiction of the industrial revolution was certainly positive, as wiki puts it



> Economic historians are in agreement that the onset of the Industrial Revolution is the most important event in the history of humanity since the domestication of animals and plants


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Not a single fuck was given by the Queen lmfao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Is the Olympic flame right in the middle of the Feild? I'm guessing it will move but I'm curious to know how they will move it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

What an awesome spectacle. Simply amazing from head to toe. Did feel it started of a bit slow but once the countryside switched to the Industrial revolution I felt the whole ceremony went uphill. 

Well done Danny Boyle. Brilliant work


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Thats my Favorite flag... Great insight from Trev there on the commentary.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Waaaaaaaaaay beyond what I expected. Enjoyed the whole near 4 hours. Brilliant stuff, huge props to Boyle.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Thats my Favorite flag... Great insight from Trev there on the commentary.


Why was Trevor Nelson even there :lmao he had the worst imput of any commentator in any event ever


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Very well setup, and well chereographed. Fit everything through history in a way that appeals to everybody. Good skits with Atkinson, the music through the ages & pop culture bit was probably my favourite.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

looking great so far. London looks beautiful wouldnt mind going there some day.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seb said:


> Waaaaaaaaaay beyond what I expected. Enjoyed the whole near 4 hours. Brilliant stuff, huge props to Boyle.




Yes. I was pleasantly surprised indeed. I tuned out between P and S with the flags, but other than that it was amazing overall.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



SoupMan Prime said:


> looking great so far. London looks beautiful wouldnt mind going there some day.


Just make sure you dont go south and North london if you do :side:. in fact just stay in Central and it'll all be good :side: :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Missed a lot of it, but what I saw was pretty damn good.

We did well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

That flame was just magnificent.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It's moments like that, that make me proud to be British! <3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

BBC news says a Queen "lookalike" jumped from the chopper.
I'm convinced it WAS the Queen :troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Why was Trevor Nelson even there :lmao he had the worst imput of any commentator in any event ever


More to the point, who is Trevor Nelson?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> What an awesome spectacle. Simply amazing from head to toe. Did feel it started of a bit slow but once the countryside switched to the Industrial revolution I felt the whole ceremony went uphill.
> 
> Well done Danny Boyle. Brilliant work


This



wkdsoul said:


> Thats my Favorite flag... Great insight from Trev there on the commentary.


He was garbage but so bad it was funny. At times it almost sounded like he was rubbing it in that he was there and we weren't :lmao



AlbertoDelRio said:


> It's moments like that, that make me proud to be British! <3


This also, and your sig is brilliant


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11806880 said:


> BBC news says a Queen "lookalike" jumped from the chopper.
> I'm convinced it WAS the Queen :troll


I bet China kick up a storm about this

They got lambasted four years ago for having a cute young girl lip synch a song while a fatter uglier girl was singing the song behind the scenes, personally I found that pretty fucking funny


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

search 'lincoln' and 'olympics' on twitter, seems some americans are mistaking Isambard Kingdom Brunel for Abe Lincoln fpalm


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The minor difference being the Queen is an elderly woman who would likely to be dead if she legit jumped from a chopper.

China was just down to being purely fucking shallow. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> search 'lincoln' and 'olympics' on twitter, seems some americans are mistaking Isambard Kingdom Brunel for Abe Lincoln fpalm


i thought that was Abe Lincoln for a moment too lol.

everything looks epic. have always loved the Olympics since i was a kid. Just having the whole world compete is awesome. 

man just an amazing sight


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Trevor Nelson identified Kobe Bryant but not mah boi Kevin Durant. :artest2










Hutz


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> search 'lincoln' and 'olympics' on twitter, seems some americans are mistaking Isambard Kingdom Brunel for Abe Lincoln fpalm


Just some Americans? Good for them.

Guarantee *most* Brits thought the same thing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

If you didn't know who Trevor Nelson was and you were listening to his input during the ceremony, you would just think he was a guy who won a competition to commentate on it with comments like

"My Cousin is in this stadium somewheer"

"Oh There's My Sister" (And I can just picture him waving to her while he was saying this)

"That's my favorite flag"

"Big shout out to Saint Lucia who are hosting the 2017 Commonwealth Youth Games"

:lmao

Luckily for us he was so bad that it was funny and I hope we hear more from him during these Olympics


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

That was actually amazing. Better than I thought it would be. Glad there wasn't any patronising national stereotypes. Well done Danny Boyle, nailed it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



ChrisK said:


> Just some Americans? Good for them.
> 
> Guarantee *most* Brits thought the same thing.


Why on earth would Brits think Abe Lincoln (without his trademark chinstrap beard, and with a British accent) would turn up in countryside England quoting Shakespeare and pushing on the Industrial Revolution?

Unless they're idiots they wouldn't, they might not know it was Brunel, but they would have to be some kind of special person to think it was Lincoln.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Xander45 said:


> Why on earth would Brits think Abe Lincoln (without his trademark chinstrap beard, and with a British accent) would turn up in countryside England quoting Shakespeare and pushing on the Industrial Revolution?
> 
> Unless they're idiots they wouldn't, they might not know it was Brunel, but they would have to be some kind of special person to think it was Lincoln.


Not necessarily that, more "Who is that guy that looks like Abe Lincoln and why is he destroying the Shire?"

They might not have thought he WAS the ex-President, but I guarantee that name popped into more heads than Brunel's did.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



ChrisK said:


> Not necessarily that, more "Who is that guy that looks like Abe Lincoln and why is he destroying the Shire?"
> 
> They might not have thought he WAS the ex-President, but I guarantee that name popped into more heads than Brunel's did.


I hate this country sometimes. And 3 of my mates posted on facebook claiming he was Lincoln which really shows some people need to read up on British history. :kenny


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Is anyone else fucked off that Steve Redgrave was not chosen to light the flame?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Is anyone else fucked off that Steve Redgrave was not chosen to light the flame?


Far from it. I actually preferred the kids lighting it tbh. Much better scenario


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Is anyone else fucked off that Steve Redgrave was not chosen to light the flame?


Not really, the guy has won 5 gold medals, won everything that could be won in Rowing and has recieved a knighthood so the guy has had his moment in the spotlight and I think it was a nice gesture for the organisers to give this honour to those young athletes who will probably never achieve what Sir Steve acheived


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Novak Djokovic, Max Mirnyi, Marcos Baghdatis, Horia Tecau & Stanislas Wawrinka Official look sharp as flag bearers during the Opening Ceremony.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Ceremony had a great ending. Grand fireworks spectacle accompanied to Pink Floyd's "Eclipse". And loved Paul and "Hey Jude". I need to see Macca before I die, or before he kicks the bucket :side:.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Cant wait to see the tennis matches today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Watching the rowing, should be fairly close between New Zealand and Australia


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Any Americans able to confirm this, on NBC in the opening ceremony did they really cut away from the tribute to the 7/7 victims to go to ryan seacrest interviewing someone?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Handball is pretty good to watch , really fast paced.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

best opening ceremony ever.

we're truly the greatest country in the world.

Fuck everybody else.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

waking up to women's beach volleyball this morning (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> Any Americans able to confirm this, on NBC in the opening ceremony did they really cut away from the tribute to the 7/7 victims to go to ryan seacrest interviewing someone?


Apparently it was Seacrest interviewing Michael Phelps. Also heard they were the commentators where a joke anyway. 

Pretty damn bad I gotta say. God knows if they had done it about 9/11 and we did that we would have been ripped on HARD left right and centre.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Ceremony had a great ending. Grand fireworks spectacle accompanied to Pink Floyd's "Eclipse". And loved Paul and "Hey Jude". I need to see Macca before I die, or before he kicks the bucket :side:.


Should've gone while he could still sing. He was god awful. No wonder he got the crowd to seeing the majority of it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Britain vs. Russia starting in the women's volleyball :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Thought the Opening started off pretty slow and meh but overall I really liked it. Made me feel proud to be British which doesn't happen often because a) I'm not patriotic and b) I'm British. 

Thought the music montage was fucking great. That lead girl was amazing. Missed out Oasis which felt like a pretty big gap. Loved the Winehouse mention. Any opening ceremony that features Charlie Slater is a win in my book. They even managed to sneak in the Brookside lesbian kiss. Mr. Bean was the highlight. Impossible to go wrong with Mr. Bean. Bond cameo was cute. Didn't like the NHS part. Massive Voldermort was extremely lol WTF. Thought they could have made a lot better use of the childrens books part. Really liked the little copper petals or as my Mum thought they were called, "Copper Kettles", making up the cauldron was a really neat touch. Huw kinda gave it away but he's still great for his reaction to Lineker spotting him from the studio. Beckham coming in on the speedboat like the biggest BOSS ever ruled. Glad they gave Redgrave his cameo and then let the kids do the final relay. Really nice passing the torch moment. Macca sucked. Good way to ease the flow of people leaving the arena though. Glad Team GB came out dressed as athletes and not stereotypes or twats. No Boris shots made me a sad panda.

Already started watching random events. BBC have 20 odd extra HD channels for the games. Holy shit. Somebody playing Table Tennis callied Miao Miao. Awesome. Watched the last 5 mins of the Russia/Canada Womens Basketball match. Super late comeback from Russia. This is what I love most about the games. Watching some random event you'd never normally watch and cheering on a great underdog/comeback story. Becky Hammon for Russia is fucking incredible. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

we australians have worked it out

recruit asians for table tennis. now for badminton.

we have 8 channels here, already watched some swimming, rowing, womens football and table tennis. zero intrest in any of these, now suddenly interested. only once every 4 years.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

probably watch some of the tennis later on, when is mens football on again the games have been good so far


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Mens Football tomorrow. All the dates and times are on the London 2012 site.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Looks like no medals for Team GB in the Cycling road race


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> Looks like no medals for Team GB in the Cycling road race


Afraid so, was looking so good for the majority of the race but by the looks of things they got there tactics wrong at the final hour


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Becky Hammon for Russia is fucking incredible. *


I agree, I saw sporadic parts of that match, she closed it out like a boss.

Currently watching Croatia/Brazil handball, fast paced, going to the final whistle and actually damn entertaining.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Afraid so, was looking so good for the majority of the race but by the looks of things they got there tactics wrong at the final hour


dont think it was their tactics it just seemed no one else in the peloton wanted to help, GB basically had to do all the work


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Been watching the Olympics pretty much all day, even events that I don't usually enjoy I've found myself watching them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The road race cycling was absolutely epic. I watched it for about 3-4 hours and it just made the ending so much crazier.

Really feel bad for the Swiss rider who crashed and has a suspected broken collar bone yet still rode to the end of the race. Such a great battle between to final two riders from unsuspecting riders and an even better countries AND with team GB coming up short it just makes everything so much sweeter (sorry guys I'm Australian ).


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Uran Uran will get a nice pack of money from Vino.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Road race was awesome, so pleased Cav failed, for all his talent, he's an arrogant tosser and it's always fantastic when the breakaway succeeds at the expense of a sprint finish.

The winning rider Vinokourov has been one of the best cyclists of the past ten years, podiumed the Tour De France in the Lance Armstrong era and won several other prestigious races. Really pleased for him even though I wanted Gilbert to win.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> dont think it was their tactics it just seemed no one else in the peloton wanted to help, GB basically had to do all the work


The idea of relying on help from your rivals really does boggle my mind, but then again years and years of Formula 1 and Moto GP instead of cycling probably does do that to most people


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I didn't see how the breakway formed but they let far too many talented riders get an advantage over them. Even with sustained help it would have been difficult to close the gap.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

No-one else in the Peloton (besides the Germans) seemed bothered about trying to close the gap/try to win. Sad to see no GB winner, but there's plenty of cycling medals to come for us i'm sure.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/cycling/6914301.stm

DRUG CHEAT

Federer has been playing some ridiculous drop shots in the tennis, sublime performance. It's bizarre seeing coloured clothing at Wimbledon.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well yeah they knew Cavendish would whoop them in a sprint hence the onus was on Team GB to do the work. The downside is they end up not competing for anything themselves.

Really hope Vino didn't dope to win this race. Cycling could do without yet another scandal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

watching the weightlifting, these 48kg chicks can lift better than me


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Haha, suck shit Sky - oops, I mean team GB.

That's what you get for announcing your tactics before the race and being arrogant enough to assume you can chase everyone down when they're inevitably going to attack.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

A pure sprinter hasn't won the Road Race for many years. The set-up favours breakaways which makes it more exciting from a spectators POV.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Women's weight lifting is incredibly sexy so far; I think Japan got it cinched.

Men's team archery is fun as always, disappointed by Korean team. GO AMERICA.

I'm not sure what else I'm going to watch, there's so much all going on at once. Right now I have women's handball, Russia VS Angola open in a corner. Every year I try my best to watch as many events as possible. I also love the shooting events, but sadly they happened at like 2 am Prons Standard Time


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I only tuned in at the 'official' start time of 9, but there was supposedly farm animals and such on the grass before they took it apart after 5 minutes. What a wasted intro.

Bond/Queen & Mr Bean were great fun, but they had too many pre-recorded videos. Jumping out of the helicopter in daytime on the vid, night time in reality..

The forging of the rings was good, and the Olympic cauldron was awesome. The pop culture part was embarrassing though, and the Arctic Monkeys can fuck off. And Sir Paul needs to give it up. His voice went years ago.

First ever lesbian kiss shown on Saudi TV (Y)



Seabs said:


> * Really liked the little copper petals or as my Mum thought they were called, "Copper Kettles"
> *


So did mine :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I wish the stadium announcer for Brasilian women's beach volleyball wasn't so annoying; eveery 5 seconds hes like IF YOU LIKE BRASIL SCREAM YEAHHH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

so far i've watched some judo, boxing, weightlifting, football, basketball and cycling. Love the Olympics, but then again i am a sports nut and will watch pretty much anything anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

ARCHERY is GOAT

What an ending too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

U.S. WMNT bossing Colombia


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Anyone here into the table tennis and know when it starts and who to look out for, other than the Chinese?

Bit of a player myself and I love watching the game, though I'm not very informed about who's good, other than the bloody Chinese. It's proper underrated as a spectator sport imo.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Been watching the Olympics for most of the day, watched some of the Cycling, Beach Volleyball, Football, Tennis and Handball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Phelps off the podium in his first event 400 IM Medley. Lochte DOMINATED.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Watching women's handball Team GB Vs Montenegro and I gotta say it's kinda got me hooked. Montenegro are pretty much killing GB thus far though.

Not to mention the Montenegro team has some pretty damn good looking women in there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Women's volleyball. :mark:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Insane, those 2 young Chinese swimmers. Both very young, the male very unlucky not to get the world record. As for the female, 16 years old and does that. Seems the future of swimming is in Asia. But theres like 50 more swimming medals, so we'll see in a week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Anyone catch the women's fencing semi-finals? Had never watched before. Fucking intense stuff.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Go away Korea! Damn it!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Women's volleyball. :mark:


(Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Team GB Ladies coming up next in the Womens Basketball. Could get nasty. Super match just finished with Spain and France too. *


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Women's weight lifting was deeply erotic as always.
Archery, was like some of the above posters said, fuckin' tits. America came in Silver. SWEET
American gurlz move on in the soccer tournament, goods tuff.
I missed swimming and judo and table tennis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

MEDAL COUNT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well done GBR :downing 

No doubt China & The US will be battling it out for the top honour


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> Anyone catch the women's fencing semi-finals? Had never watched before. Fucking intense stuff.


Was amazing, the bronze medal match was pretty intense too, was like 3 points down with 15 seconds to go and won in extra time. Probably the highlight of the day for me was the fencing.

Watched a bit of dressage, still no idea what the hell is going on but one Irish girl done well it seems so (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I love watching fencing.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The mens road race (cycling): I woke up at 6am to start watching this. I made folks wait in the car before I'd go to the beach while I stood in front of the television in my bikini, screaming and jumping around like a fool because Vino (the guy from Kazakhstan) was winning the gold. Yeah, he has a blood doping history but dammit, he's Vino! Sucks about Cancellara (the Swiss guy) though, hope he can defend his time trial title.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

getting up at 2 every morning to watch 13 hours straight each day.

Took time off work.

Yeah, kind of an Olympics fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Thought about getting up early to watch Olympic basketball but fuck it.

I'll get up for to watch the USA play France at 8:30 tomorrow morning and watch the games after that.

Really want to see Nigeria play but not willing to wake up at 3 AM to do it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

TERREL M'fin GAUSHA!!:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The France v Norway womens handball match was very entertaining indeed as was the Australia v USA beach volleyball game.

Oh and North Korea got tonked 5-0 by the French Ladies in the footy. 

Good first day and Olympics so far. Cavendish missing out was a bit of a wounder though.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Judo
Gymnastics

Good good.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*










This was what my life was like, and will be like, every morning; like 4 streams, and wrestling forum and IM sessions with CamillePUNK squeezed into the corner.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Where do you get your streams from???


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Where do you get your streams from???


In America, if you get NBC on your tv you can watch the streams of all the games for free.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Didn't know that, Cheers!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Fuck David Stern for trying to ruin Olympic basketball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Holy shit, that USA/Australia beach volleyball game about an hour ago was really good.

Getting up for US/France tomorrow as well and then Sharapova is playing at 4 PM. :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Just got done watching Ryan Lochte own. Phelps who?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Lol^

That was domination by Ryan Lochte


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Team GB Ladies coming up next in the Womens Basketball. Could get nasty. Super match just finished with Spain and France too. *


you guys were never a chance against Australia. Both USA and Australia should be up there for the medals in women's basketball.

Stephanie Rice bombed hard in the 400m IM. Finished 6th after winning gold last time around. Aussies first gold was won by our 4x100 relay team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Did team Italy make the basketball tournament?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Nope.

Pool A
Argentina
France
Lithuania
Nigeria
Tunisia
USA

Pool B
Australia
Brazil
China
Great Britain
Russia
Spain


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Fuck. 

Was hoping for GALLO.

A bunch of solid looking team there though. Haven't seen anything from Tunisia (was shocked they had so many people in the Olympics as a whole), Nigeria or Australia. Gonna try and wake up early enough to catch the 2nd half of Brazil/Australia tomorrow and then watch USA/France. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Nigeria are the biggest underdogs of the tourney. Led by Al-Farouq Aminu & Ike Diogu who as I said earlier went beast mode in the qualification tournament, Ike Diogu dropped 25/10 in the final game against Al Horford.

Australia is decent, Patty Mills is their best player. Obviously would've been much better if Bogut was healthy.

Don't know much about Tunisia either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

would be heaps better if we had Bogut and if Kyrie Irving comitted to us but we should still be up there for bronze maybe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The USA & Spain will most likely be the gold medal game. I see bronze going between Argentina, Brazil & France but you never know, Australia could have a great run. If Bogut wasn't so injury prone and was healthy I would definitely have Australia in the mix for the bronze.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

WTF is Dressage doing at the Olympics? It's just a fucking horse walking around a dirt paddock.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

yeah. there are a few olympic events that I wonder why they are Olympic events. Dressage is definitly one of them.

Hey, at least they got rid of the culture events!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Let's go Ruta Meilutyte! She's a Lithuanian swimmer and just won her 1/4 final. And she's only 15. Amazing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> you guys were never a chance against Australia. Both USA and Australia should be up there for the medals in women's basketball.


*Yeah I know. I was expecting them to get annihilated but they made it pretty respectable in the end. 

Mens Basketball and Football all day today :mark:*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah I know. I was expecting them to get annihilated but they made it pretty respectable in the end.
> 
> Mens Basketball and Football all day today :mark:*


Awesome. (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Notorious said:


> Nigeria are the biggest underdogs of the tourney. Led by Al-Farouq Aminu & Ike Diogu who as I said earlier went beast mode in the qualification tournament, Ike Diogu dropped 25/10 in the final game against Al Horford.
> 
> Australia is decent, Patty Mills is their best player. Obviously would've been much better if Bogut was healthy.
> 
> Don't know much about Tunisia either.


Nigeria/Tunisia was awful. Nigeria lucky to get away with it in the end. 

Patty Mills is the best player on the court. Brazil's NBA players haven't impressed much aside from Barbosa.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Magnussen is a beast.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Man the 4x100m mens relay heats were epic. Australia jumping from 5th at the end of the second leg to 1st by the end of the race was crazy. Magnussen getting it done. Beat the Yanks by 3/10ths too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

that heat was like the fricking final. Australia, USA, and Russia were all right there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Aussies lost 75-71 to Brazil. Good match but so many turnovers and so many fouls to go with too many bricks from 3 point range.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Missed Brazil's opener last Thursday, so hoping Oscar can put in a similar performance today.

Caught a bit of swimming yesterday (women's 400 medley). Good stuff. China racking them up the gold medals as usual.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Since when Joel was moderator?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

since he sold out and went corporate :troll

Julia Rohde is an absolute babe, hottest weightlifter around.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Epic quarter final there in the fencing between Yakimeno and Homer

edit: or even last 16 match


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

USA basketball!!!

:kobe3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Forum needs a Melo smiley.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Don't watch a lot of Euro Basketball so hearing these commentators sounds so strange.



Rush said:


> since he sold out and went corporate :troll


So did Torres and look at all the trophies he won :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

could be the first GB medal here in the womans cycling, 3 leaders have a big lead with not long to go and 1 of them is british


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

People always say that international ball is much more physical than the NBA but yet refs today are calling more touch fouls than they do in the NBA. :kobe


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'd like to know what regular NBA watchers think of the Olympic standard of basketball. I've been watching the French get hammered by the US and I could imagine fans of NBA being bored as fuck by some of the French incompetence. I would also assume that three-point shooting isn't something they practice.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The French team is good it's just the USA team is great. It's expected that the US will dominate their opponent, not trying to sound cocky or anything but just being honest.

The main reason why the NBA players shoot so many three's is two reasons. One we really don't run any plays on offense, and two the three point line is shorter in the Olympics than it is in the NBA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

So many fouls in the USA/France game. I didn't end up catching the games before it so I'm curious if they were the same.

Sharapova time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The fouling calmed down after the 1st half. In the 1st half it was making the game hard to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

World Class performance from Neymar. He needs to move to Europe fast.

Nice goal from Oscar too. Can't wait to see him in a blue shirt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

MOTM performance from Lucas as well :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yi is going H.A.M. on Spain right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Sharapova going to town right now. :datass


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Uruguay V Senegal is proving to be a BOSS game. So much damn drama


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Overslept and missed a bunch of events, watching GER-AUS in Woemn's Beach Volleyball :mark: and all the women's gymansitc qualifying events; like yesterday I'm gonna have to have like 20 windows open


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Best i've ever seen Neymar for Brazil, his free kick was unbelievable and his assist for Oscar absolutely superb, went on a Messi run dribbling past 2 or 3 players as well but fell to the last defender trying a Maradona turn, lots of cute skills and a few good long sweeping balls to Hulk and some lovely interchanges with Pato/Oscar. The Belorussian right-back just didn't have a clue.

Obviously trying to impress the Barca VP after his comments this morning....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Cavani has been so, so bad.




Joel said:


> Don't watch a lot of Euro Basketball so hearing these commentators sounds so strange.


Indeed. Needed more "BANG" and "PUTS IT IN".


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The Spain-China game was entertaining until the refs took over and the calls became incredibly one-sided.

Still...YI is a BOSS.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*The Korean's Women Team has just won gold in team Archery by one point. BEAST*

Watching Olympic Table Tennis; which is probably the most surprisng sport in how intense and fast paced it is. Right now I'm watching a Japanese Gal leading a Russian Gal.

Also watching women's beach volleyball, Canada beating GBR, but GBR not slouching.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Man nothing went right for Uruguay today. Even Cavani looked like he didnt give a shit half the match


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well Done to the GB Girls in the Volleyball, atmosphere sounded brilliant at that event aswell

Time for Hockey :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Bored of it now just hurry up and get the athletics on to be more precise the fast black men from Jamaica.

Senegal beating Uruguay is fantastic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bored of it now just hurry up and get the athletics on to be more precise the fast black men from Jamaica.


This Plz. 

I can already taste Bolt V Blake in the final of the 100m :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

nah, im looking forward to the track cycling this week


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> This Plz.
> 
> I can already taste Bolt V Blake in the final of the 100m :mark:


Big time hopefully neither fuck up beforehand, Blake is a machine.


Lawro really bbc? didn't they punish us enough with him during the euros.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Incredible performance from Neymar today. Terrific goal to cap it off with too. Oscar looked scary good again too. Doesn't seem like the kind of player who will need long to settle into the Premier League either. Probably in the top handful of players Chelsea have quality wise already based on the 3 Brazil games this summer. 

Japan could be dark horses to take the Football Gold too. Really strong defensively and creative going forward. Just need to sharpen up their finishing. Always fancy teams like Japan and South Korea in these tournaments. Hoping Spain don't fuck up again tonight.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

GB girls beach volleyball match was epic.
Woemns table tennis is going like you'd imagine, China, Kore, dominating. Surprisngly Singapore is going over Chinese Taibei.

Mens 58kg weight lifting is on right now; weight lifting is an underrated sport imo, it's pretty exciting.

GYMNASTICS COMING UP IN A COUPLE MINUTES :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Big time hopefully neither fuck up beforehand, Blake is a machine.


Yeah really hope they don't false start or anything in the earlier stages. Got a big feeling Blake will beat Bolt in it as well. Only thing that may stop him is basically the fact that he's never had that much pressure on in whereas we all know Bolt thrives under it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Ahmed Khalil good little player on FM him.

^ I agree, got a feeling about blake winning the gold in the 100 but i think bolt should have the 200.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Really enjoyed watching the Brazil/Belarus game. Neymar really impressed me, only my third time seeing him for a full game, his goal was stunning.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Giggs.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Neymar was absolute quality today for Brazil, his freekick was superb, his assist for Oscar was brilliant and the way he just took on players and drifted past them with ease was great to watch. Oscar and Silva also looked impressive throughout.

Giggs with the goal for Team GB, 1-0.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Honduras 1-0 up against Spain after 7 minutes...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

ahahahah 2 posts 1 shot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Cleverley, Giggs and Bellamy tearing shit up. Cleverley the poor bastard hitting both posts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

trololololololol

Awesome goal by UAE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Team GB looking Boss as hell in the lead things are going great......


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

UAE dominating. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

lol Spain. 

Munain on that GOAT time though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Scott Sinclair scores with his first touch. Beautiful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Oh lawd the Honduras keeper with the GOAT save.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Been glued to the swimming for the past hour now. 'Grats to the first ever French woman to win gold in an Olympic pool :3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Team GB looking Boss as hell in the lead things are going great......


Andddddd it's back :ass

Sturridgeeeeeeeeeeeee Beautiful chip


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

2 goals in 2 minutes


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Quality goal by Sturridge there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Are they playing Mata as the false 9/striker?

LIONEL STURRIDGE :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Good chip and good pass.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

What a finish.

Great work from Cleverley again, he went missing for a while. Sinclair should start.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Fantastic chip by Sturridge after a great interception and through ball by Cleverley.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

LOL at Spain


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

lmao Munain is losing his shit.

Very well could have been a red for a reaction like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Holy fuck if Spain don't score. Rodrigo... :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazil winning this thing then


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Ive been impressed with Cleverley today, hopefully he can stay fit this season and get a good run of first team games


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Beautiful chip. Hopefully he brings that to Chelsea this season.

Good all around day for Chelsea. Oscar and Danny getting goals.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

i was like wheres spain v honduras.. thank god for telemundo! go to channel for south american/concacaf matches


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Man someone is gonna get killed in the Spain Locker room tonight. Damn these guys are pissed off bad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Spain crowding of the ref is appalling. Do Spain have to hound the ref every 5 seconds?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

spains a bunch of cunts


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

lmaooo spain

Great stuff, glad Alba can get out of international play injury free.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

To be fair spain were denied a clear penalty.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Brazil winning this thing then


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Don't know much about most of these teams but the Spanish team seems like a bunch of sore losers.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well Spain disgraced themselves with the treatment of the referee, it wasn't just surrounding the referee they were barging him, pushing him, on two occasions I saw munian throw his should into the referee and he should of been sent off for that alone, hope FIFA took note of that and throw a suspension his way


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Irish Jet said:


>


I reiterate. So Brazil are winning this then :side: 

Gotta lol at Spain bitching to the ref & The officials towards the end of the game. Should have just accepted the lose and walked off the bitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Mata was terrible.

Where is that guy who was saying Mata is better than Silva now?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> Don't know much about most of these teams but the Spanish team seems like a bunch of sore losers.


They certainly have behaved like a bunch of babies even though the ref got the call wrong. 2 or 3 of the Spanish players should have been sent off for their behavior such a disgrace. 

I think GB have an outside chance of a Bronze medal in football as long as we get past Uruguay. I can see the final being Japan vs Brazil


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

LOL spain. The swimming was incredible, fantastic stuff from France.

Serious case of brain freeze from watching so much shit at once the last two days, really looking forward to wrestling as well as more boxing and most of all, gymnastics.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

So the Spanish team are picking up Barca's habits :no:

:messi

8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Hounding the referee is Chelsea and United's job, must've picked it up from de Gea and Mata.

Silva is comfortably better than Mata in all honesty, Mata is a very good player, but isn't at his peak yet, whilst Silva is just a magician. Spain didn't pick any over 23's did they? Should've at least took Llorente and Valdes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seb said:


> Hounding the referee is Chelsea and United's job, must've picked it up from de Gea and Mata.
> 
> Silva is comfortably better than Mata in all honesty, Mata is a very good player, but isn't at his peak yet, whilst Silva is just a magician. Spain didn't pick any over 23's did they? Should've at least took Llorente and Valdes.


Mata is 24


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

So they took one?

Should've picked this man:










Glad they're out though, didn't want Jordi Alba completely exhausted for the start of the season, and better chance for a GB medal :lions (though we still won't get one enaldo).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seb said:


> So they took one?
> 
> Should've picked this man:
> 
> ...


they took 3: Mata, Lopez and Javi Martinez


edit: we really need to finish 2nd in the group so we dont play Brazil until the final


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

This Lithuania/Argentina basketball game is really entertaining so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> they took 3: Mata, Lopez and Javi Martinez
> 
> 
> edit: we really need to finish 2nd in the group *so we dont play Brazil until the final*


High Hopes I see ique2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> This Lithuania/Argentina basketball game is really entertaining so far.


Let's go Lithuania! Ah, fuck it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Found a really solid app on the iPhone that can set reminders for certain events. (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

yeah the app is good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Cant believe Uruguay lost to Senegal. Senegal had 10 men too. Uruguay will beat Great Britian easily and qualify. :side:

LOL Spain. So glad they are eliminated. They are cunts. 

Btw, Neymar is better than Messi.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> Found a really solid app on the iPhone that can set reminders for certain events. (Y)


is it the London 2012 one?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

THE MISSILE didn't fire 

looked absolutely shattered the 4x100 freestyle relay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Lol @ Spain flopping...Brazil to win now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Neymar is GOATing this tournament up so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

He's an incredible talent and an amazing, skillful player but he seems to go for the highlight play too often. If he matures a bit and realises he doesn't have to be flashy all the time then he will be incredible for Barca (don't see him moving anywhere else). Oscar has impressed me, looks very comfortable on the ball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> is it the London 2012 one?


Yep.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The London 2012 app is brilliant.
Alert you when your country wins Gold (I've set mine to Greece). It would have been better if you could pick 2 countries to track, but I live in Australia, so every time something big happens involving the Australian athletes, the news will cover it. Whereas if Greece win a medal the news most likely wouldn't cover it.

Also here in Australia we get to watch the Olympic on 8 channels! (Australia)
I am curious to see how many channels cover the Olympics in other countries!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

England has something like 24 channels. We have fuck all compared to some.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

In America I think we have about 8 or 9 if I'm not forgetting anything.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> Yep.


I've only been using it for looking at live updates, didn't know you can send reminders, thanks


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> I've only been using it for looking at live updates, didn't know you can send reminders, thanks


Example...

Tennis > Men's singles > (click on the alarm clock next to the event)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*









Exceeding parental expectations, huh :troll


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> The London 2012 app is brilliant.
> Alert you when your country wins Gold (I've set mine to Greece). It would have been better if you could pick 2 countries to track, but I live in Australia, so every time something big happens involving the Australian athletes, the news will cover it. Whereas if Greece win a medal the news most likely wouldn't cover it.
> 
> Also here in Australia we get to watch the Olympic on 8 channels! (Australia)
> I am curious to see how many channels cover the Olympics in other countries!


Only one Lithuanian channel covers the Games. But I have a satellite and also watch Olympics on German Eurosport, some Italian channels and some more.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Example...
> 
> Tennis > Men's singles > (click on the alarm clock next to the event)


Thanks buddy


----------



## kevin7ee (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

So who's looking forward to Brazil facing Great Britain in soccer?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*ROFL at the idea of other countries not getting 24 EXTRA HD Channels to cover the games. They're actually channels as well and not just on interactive so I can Sky+ events that clash and watch them when nothing else is on. 

2nd half of the Spain match last night was incredible. Crazy that they didn't score. Some top saves by the Honduras keeper though. Ref was abysmal not giving them 2 Penalties, especially the 2nd one. Spain really looked a lot worse off for missing any older, experienced players like the other teams have. Munian was amazing. Tried to start on a Geordie in the crowd. Bless him. Could have been a GOAT goal if that De Gea fuck up didn't go wide. Didn't think the Spanish players at the end were disgraceful. I'd much rather them show that passion than go down without a wimper in the embarrassing fashion they did against Japan. The shoving the ref and getting right in his face was too far though but you have to remember that they're all still kids really. Liked the passion even if it went a bit far at times. 

Argentina/Lithuania Basketball game last night was super. Lovin Lithuania having a stronger home support in London that Team GB did. Some Lithuanian babes in that crowd too. Shved/Kirilenko combo killed GB in the Basketball. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> England has something like 24 channels. We have fuck all compared to some.


Yup they created 24 additional sky channels JUST to cover the games. Brilliant stuff :jordan2. Does make it much easier to follow everything I gotta say.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

ours would be better if they didnt dedicate a whole channel to FUCKING EQUESTRIAN.

seriously, who wants to see that garbage?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

At least BBC have people who know what they are talking about covering the games, Irish tv called the shuttlecock a "ball" yesterday in the badminton...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Roddick playing right now #USA!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



chr1st0 said:


> At least BBC have people who know what they are talking about covering the games, Irish tv called the shuttlecock a "ball" yesterday in the badminton...


HAHA saw that, that commentator always sounds nervous as fuck, like he's on the verge of tears.
Whos the guy doing the basketball commentary on rte? his enthusiasm is infectous, funny hearing him raving about kobe and lebron in his dirty country accent.
Also, Jimmy Magee slagging off the 'black Africans' for being below par in the boxing!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

some commentary on the BBC has been bad as well, in the cycling road race the commentators kept calling GB, Team Sky, and then they confused 4th place with people who were actually finishing 30th+


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yeah sounded like he didn't have much knowledge of badminton anyway.

Haven't watched any basketball on RTE so don't know.

Jimmy Magee hasn't been doing great either on the boxing confusing round score with overall score a few times


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



united_07 said:


> some commentary on the BBC has been bad as well, in the cycling road race the commentators kept calling GB, Team Sky, and then they confused 4th place with people who were actually finishing 30th+


The mens road race fucked up commentators all over apparently, a technical fault from the OBS is being blamed for lack of info
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/28/bbc-olympic-broadcasting-services-cycling?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487

A cycling nut mate of mine says the only commentator worth listening to is Stephen Roche on eurosport.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



kevin7ee said:


> So who's looking forward to Brazil facing Great Britain in soccer?


It has potential to be a good match.
I'm looking forward to it. 



Mr. Snrub said:


> ours would be better if they didnt dedicate a whole channel to FUCKING EQUESTRIAN.
> 
> seriously, who wants to see that garbage?



Poor decision by Foxtel to have a channel dedicated to Equestrian!
I checked the TV guide and they have no women's football tonight! How fucking stupid.
IMO they should have channels dedicated to both Football and Basketball!
They also have a channel dedicated to fucking Rowing, Kayak etc..... :frustrate


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

They're hipsters.. football and basketball are too mainstream.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Most of the sports I watched via the live feed didn´t have commentary. I think the only stream I watched that had commentary was diving.

Table Tennis was awesome today, so was synchronized diving.
Also caught a fair share of volleyball, the Judo gold medal match, some gymnastics, fencing.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

GB snatched a Silver in the team Gymnastics :mark:

Massive Acheivement by the boys, the 3 floor routines were almost perfect by them


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Just caught the end of the Gymnastics, thought the best they could get was bronze so really pleased that GB managed silver. 

First medal in the team Gymnastics since 1912 :mark:

EDIT: Japan been awarded the Silver after appeal. GB moved down to Bronze, what a downer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The end to this women's fencing semi final is hilarious


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Watching doubles tennis at the moment. Federer is playing but he isn't doing great.

Caroline Wozniacki is playing as well. :datass


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Looking forward to Women's swimming 100 m final. Ruta Meilutyte for the win!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wozniacki with dat win. :datass

Hoping for her/Sharapova in the finals.

Bout to watch badminton once this Switz/Japan doubles match is over.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Ruta Meilutyte brings the first gold for Lthuania. In swimming. And she's only 15 years old!*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Another great nights swimming, Ye leaving everyone in the dust again, it would be scary if it weren't so downright suspicious.
Gymnastics was pretty entertaining too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Holy shit at the ending to that Australia/France Womens Basketball match earlier. Shame you lost the overtime after THAT ique2 Was even more dramatic because I had a double on the no. of points in that and Brazil/Russia. Both scores came up in the last 5 seconds. :mark:

Great effort by the GB Girls too, shame they lost it in the last 4 minutes.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> The end to this women's fencing semi final is hilarious


Just watched that now, ya gotta love someone having a meltdown in front of potential billions.

Edit: oh right just reading about the clock resetting thing now, id watched without commentary and thought she was just pissed at losing.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Question for the yanks. How did you find the opening ceremony? I mean, did you even get any of it? It was very British themed.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

happy for my fellow brits winning a medal for first time in so many years but the japanese fella on the pommel horse clearly fell it wasn't a dismount, we should have silver but still happy we got a medal, good look to the girls tomorrow.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> The mens road race fucked up commentators all over apparently, a technical fault from the OBS is being blamed for lack of info
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/28/bbc-olympic-broadcasting-services-cycling?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487
> 
> A cycling nut mate of mine says the only commentator worth listening to is Stephen Roche on eurosport.


Roche is genius:

*Overenthusiastic Eurosport commentator: *Though it's been fairly predictable, I wouldn't call this Tour dull, would you?

Long Pause 

*Roche:* Noooo, it's definitely been quite dull. 

Always speaks his mind. Him and Sean Kelly are bona fide legends of the sport and a pleasure to listen to.

Meanwhile for years BBC pundits kept asking Cavendish when he was going to win the Tour De France. Couldn't even be bothered to do the research to work out the difference between sprinters, breakaway artists, domestiques and overall contenders. If you're being paid you should know the sport inside out.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Men's gymnastics team final was brilliant but controversial. So happy for team GB; never expected to see them on the podium, yet sad at how they had silver for only moments. The battle for gold was expected to be China vs Japan, but then the Japanese star Uchimura fell off the pommel and it was over for them, no medal at all, which I was fine with (disappointed, but that's competition). Then they turned into sore losers and launched a protest to beg for points.

FWIW, I'm not sure I agree with the judge's decision. Uchimura's mark went up because they concluded, based on replay, that he made it into his handstand during the falling dismount but, to me, it could have gone either way. I did gymnastics as a kid – not pommel, but I get how it works – and that was one shaky handstand. 

Otherwise, been watching the men's boxing. There are female refs for the first time, which is kinda different and nice to see. With the women boxing included for the first time this year I guess it's tied to that. I'm so excited to see the girls fight; I love how more aggressive women's sports are gaining more legitimacy at events attended by nations where women aren't allowed to be anything but quietly modest and feminine. 






Henry Hill said:


> Meanwhile for years BBC pundits kept asking Cavendish when he was going to win the Tour De France. Couldn't even be bothered to do the research to work out the difference between sprinters, breakaway artists, domestiques and overall contenders. If you're being paid you should know the sport inside out.


Cav winning the TdeF. Hysterical. That's nothing, though. I'm heard some incredibly funny commentary on the CTV coverage, where ex-athletes are often paired with commentators with zero knowledge about the lesser known sports they're now forced to analyze.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I watched Shin's fencing breakdown happen live, felt bad for her, especially considering she went on to lose the bronze, too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



MillionDollarProns said:


> I watched Shin's fencing breakdown happen live, felt bad for her, especially considering she went on to lose the bronze, too


Anybody got a clip of it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Nice getting more gold medals in swimming. Missy Franklin! U.S mens gymnastic was disappointing. Hoping the Fab Five can win gold tomorrow.

Another observation. Handball is not what I thought it would be. A mix of basketball and football (european). Not complaining though, its massively entertaining. Canoeing is :mark: as well. Another big day tomorrow with Womens U.S. Soccer team and the U.S. Basketball team, along with swimming and gymnastics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Medal count

USA equal with China on overall medals, but China has more gold.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Nice getting more gold medals in swimming. Missy Franklin! U.S mens gymnastic was disappointing. Hoping the Fab Five can win gold tomorrow.


Fuck Franklin, Seebohm should've won :sad:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

16 year old ye shiwen can swim 50 meters faster than lochte apparently. lol drugs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I just saw that buzzer beater by Australia, insane lol, a shame that they still lost


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Its never a shame when Australia lose. Important question: Is today the day that Great Britain finally win a gold medal? ique2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Brye said:


> Wozniacki with dat win. :datass
> 
> *Hoping for her/Sharapova in the finals.*
> 
> Bout to watch badminton once this Switz/Japan doubles match is over.


With Sharapova winning


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Its never a shame when Australia lose. Important question: Is today the day that Great Britain finally win a gold medal? ique2


No, they'll get another couple of silver/bronze though I reckon


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Australia was good at Swimming, what hapened?



There's heaps of pressure from the media to be fair.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

it's not as popular here as it once was, but the media definitely plays its part. imo less people are taking it up because they can see that at every major tournament athletes are made a major target (nick d'arcy, james magnusson). they get continually trashed for apparently letting down their country, when the people that trash them contribute nothing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Exactly.

I feel as though the media is worse than what it was, from what I can remember. The nick darcy picture debacle was a little harsh on him in my opinion. Supposedly he was sent back to Australia right after his race as a form of punishment. 

China bossing the medal tally.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> A cycling nut mate of mine says the only commentator worth listening to is Stephen Roche on eurosport.


Yeah, Eurosport are always best for cycling.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Important question: Is today the day that Great Britain finally win a gold medal? ique2


We might if there happened to be any rowing or cycling finals. :kobe

We can't all rely on the skeet shooting.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



> AMERICAN TARGET SHOOTER Josh Lakatos faced a conundrum. Halfway through the 2000 Summer Olympics in Sydney, he and his rifle-toting teammates were finished with their events, and the U.S. Olympic Committee and team officials had ordered them to turn in the keys to their three-story house and head back to the States. But Lakatos didn't want to leave. He knew from his experience four years earlier in Atlanta, where he'd won silver, that the Olympic Village was just about to erupt into a raucous party, and there was no way he was going to miss it. So he asked the maid at the emptied-out dwelling if she'd kindly look the other way as he jimmied the lock. "I don't care what you do," she replied.
> 
> Within hours, word of the nearly vacant property had spread. Popping up once every two years, the Olympic Village is a boisterous city within a city: chock-full of condos, midrises and houses as well as cafés, barbershops, arcades, discos and TV lounges. The only thing missing is privacy -- nearly everyone is stuck with a roommate. So while Lakatos claimed a first-floor suite for himself, the remaining rooms were there for the taking. The first to claim space that night were some Team USA track and field fellas.
> 
> ...


You can read more in the article itself. I knew there was sex going on at the Olympics, but not at the level described in the article.

Like this gem:


> But the image of a celibate Games began to flicker in '92 when it was reported that the Games' organizers had ordered in prophylactics like pizza. Then, at the 2000 Sydney Games, 70,000 condoms wasn't enough, prompting a second order of 20,000 and a new standing order of 100,000 condoms per Olympics.


Source: http://espn.go.com/olympics/summer/...s-dirty-secrets-olympic-village-espn-magazine


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> 16 year old ye shiwen can swim 50 meters faster than lochte apparently. lol drugs.


American Boss everything - Talented as hell :kobe3

Someone Bosses America - Gotta be drugged up :kobe2

Understable why people would have doubts though still dont think she's drugged up. Just a case of China doing an overly strict regime that probably crosses human rights borders.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Let's go Lithuanian basketball team!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'm seriously considering hugging my TV if they keep showing me shots of Team Russia crying in Gymnastics.

Also, 'Grats to Team USA in the same event.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Froot said:


> I'm seriously considering hugging my TV if they keep showing me shots of Team Russia in Gymnastics.
> 
> Also, 'Grats to Team USA in the same event.


Haha, totally, I hate when they won't take the cam off some poor weeping athelete who'd just had their dreams dashed.
Well done to the US ladies though, absolutely killed it, great stuff.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Overslept but still caught some good stuff, WOmen's Team GYmnastics was filled with great moments.

The womens' table tennis tourney has had a funny but predictable outcome; it's gonna be China VS China for goldsilver, and Singapore VS Japan for bronze.

US Women's team dominated North Korea in Football\soccer

Watching men's weight lifting now.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I Can't believe the drugs debate going on 

Yi Shiwen was tested and the results were clean, end of debate

Hopefully what Thorpe just said on the BBC will end this stupid debate that is tarnishing OUR Olympics


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I Can't believe the drugs debate going on
> 
> Yi Shiwen was tested and the results were clean, end of debate


Exactly, pathetic American's and I hope there's some sort of consequences for that Coach. She swims one split faster than Lochte, a great feat but hardly means she's automatically doped up. Ridiculous really. Leave the girl alone.

Wins by miles and not American, therefore on drugs :henry


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I don't think America is getting the Phelps race until tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Delighted for that South African guy, you could see how much it meant to him.

Really sick of the bias towards Phelps, I get that he's great but why is everyone on the BBC rooting for him? He's not fucking British. He's had his moments. He's going down in history as one of the greatest regardless. Why not root for someone else to make history?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^ HAHAHHA


I'm not disappointed at all by Phelps; silver is great.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Delighted for that South African guy, you could see how much it meant to him.
> 
> Really sick of the bias towards Phelps, I get that he's great but why is everyone on the BBC rooting for him? He's not fucking British. He's had his moments. He's going down in history as one of the greatest regardless. Why not root for someone else to make history?


The 4x200 relay just now proved this as well. First time I've ever heard the BBC crew spur on a foreign with passion while one of their own were also in the race :lol. Great for him though big moment nonetheless


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

19 MEDALS BABY. FUCK YEAH. 

Take THAT, soviet union


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wasn't watching BBC but i assume they, along with a lot of non-Americans just wanted to witness a genuine historic moment and Olympic landmark, delighted for Phelps, he'll go home more humble but still with the knowledge he's the GOAT.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Well Done GB Women who have just beaten Brazil 1-0 to finish top of there group in the football

Even more impressive was the attendance, 70,564 for a women's game is fucking impressive


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I dont see how that makes Phelps the greatest olympian of all time, when he can go for 8 golds in 1 olympics games, when you compare that with a decathlete, who has to do 10 different events just to get 1 medal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^ Just saw them discussing it on BBC news as well. About how guys like Carl Lewis & Steve Redgrave could be considered better as it's harder to rack up medals in their events

It's a debatable one for sure but can't take nothing from him. Especially when you consider he won 8 of the 15 golds in a row. All of that swimming gotta take it out of you so it still takes a hell of a lot of ability to do it.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Dat Ye is a future GOAT. :jordan4

US coach just jelly. :kobe2

I've been hooked on the Weightlifting and Badminton. Had to put off weightlifting for a while today when I saw the chick with the hairy armpits. :jay

Enough of the black man smilies. :suarez2 :terry


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Russians doing un-even bars like bosses.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*










Michael Phelps mom thought he won the 200m butterfly.. he didn't.. both he reactions


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Had a full day of Olympic dosage today. And really loved it.

Watched some handball, archery, field hockey, canoeing, volleyball and the list goes on and on.

Team USA played well at football, during the first half. Alex Morgan plays like a very intelligent forward, who gets in the right position and sets Abby Wambach off well. Its a great combination. North Korea looked a bit more threatening in the next half. The team needs to be more clinical, but they are the favorite for the gold in the competition and I think they can do it.

Basketball was expected business. The forum needs a Melo smiley man. Should get gold quite comfortably here. 

U.S. Women's Gymnastic was absolutely fantastic. The Fab Five finally won the gold in the competition for the first time since 1996 I believe. Nothing went wrong, or I can't remember anyone making a significant error. Jordyn Weiber is such jailbait man. Felt bad for the Russian girls, but under pressure they made some glaring errors. Hopefully on Thursday night, they make the country more proud and win more gold.

Also congrats to Allison Schmitt on gold. The relay was nuts. Lochte, and Berens built a massive lead for Phelps. I got no issues dubbing Phelps as a GOAT. He may still win more. Amazing stuff. Great day of sports. Hoping for womens football and basketball golds for the U.S. as well.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I will never forget the Fab Five. Actually brought a tear to my eye when they won the gold. The Olympics can make you really feel in touch with the athletes in just a few days. Amazing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Michael Phelps became the most decorated Olympian of all time! G.O.A.T


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

phelps has nothing on THORPEDO. shame he couldn't come back, well it's a shame he left in the first place.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

What a shambles in the Badminton, four pairs of players deliberately trying to lose whilst being howled by the crowd and warned by the match officials, they really need to DQ all of them to save face, but I wonder if they'll have the guts to do it.

Surely a Gold for GB today, Wiggins favourite for the Time Trial and lots of Rowing medals to be had.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> I will never forget the Fab Five. Actually brought a tear to my eye when they won the gold. The Olympics can make you really feel in touch with the athletes in just a few days. Amazing.


That's why I love the Olympics, really proud of them for winning gold.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> What a shambles in the Badminton, four pairs of players deliberately trying to lose whilst being howled by the crowd and warned by the match officials, they really need to DQ all of them to save face, but I wonder if they'll have the guts to do it.


Just read that as well. What a Joke. Sounds like the coaches told them to just do it as well so they need to take some blame. Surprised they haven't been DQ'd already.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

just read an article on the badminton players throwing their matches. 

my tv was out for a few hours yesterday. It sucked. I didn't get up at 2 in the morning to stare at a blue screen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*Only watched the 2nd half of the GB/Brazil Womens match but I'm pretty comfortable saying the GB Ladies Team are better than England's current national team. Surprisingly quality football in the 2nd half and great to see Wembley so full. Over 70,000 for a Womens match is awesome.

Basketaball feels so dead without any commentary. Happy with 2 weeks of the US Team showboating. They should make them play with a handicap against teams like Tunisia and Nigeria. Make it more interesting.

Was watching the Beach Volleyball after midnight because all that was left. One of the US Women took a time out medical and asked for a hot foot bath. 

Haven't seen enough of the Badminton to really comment but if there's enough evidence to decisively say they were throwing matches to get an alternate route then absolutely kick them out. I'm sure there'll be others who do it Group Stages of other events but you need to make an example of someone to stop it.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Just watched a couple of clips from the Badminton on the BBC website and the lack of effort is blatantly obvious, really do hope that they get thrown out of the olympics.

But anyway onto the rowing and come on Glover & Stanning, get that fucking Gold Medal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

GB win gold medal in rowing!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Badminton was shocking, fuck em out!
This Olympics had really made me come round to what an exciting sport it can be too(when theyre trying).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Yep, Badminton players have been disqualified


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Maybe that'l teach them.^^^

Zvonereva smashing rackets all over the place against Serena


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I've got the Judo on at the moment, these women are feckin scary. The speed of attack is phenomenal.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'm more anticipating the Taekwondo, just 'cause it's what I know, whereas I'm mostly clueless about proper Judo techniques, but yeah, world class judo, women and men, is rather impressive. Loved that relatively low ranked Antoine Valois-Fortier won Canada's first judo medal in 12 years last night, after beating the reigning champion along the way.

Oh, and the ladies were all terrific in the gymnastic team competition last night. So many clean performances from different teams. The Americans were on a whole other level, especially at vault.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Haven't seen enough of the Badminton to really comment but if there's enough evidence to decisively say they were throwing matches to get an alternate route then absolutely kick them out. I'm sure there'll be others who do it Group Stages of other events but you need to make an example of someone to stop it.*


I can understand them seeing the event's endgame as getting to and then winning the final, rather than seeing every individual game as must win for the sake of honour. Is it morally wrong to only perform according to the big picture? If not trying your best and purposefully losing one game actually helps you in the big picture (getting to the final), is that definitely wrong? They are manipulating the circumstances to gain an advantage, sure, but why is that against the spirit of sport?

If a tennis player's normal game is to play equal amounts of shots to forehand and backhand, but then they play a player with a weak backhand and they adjust their game to play more shots to that backhand, that is manipulating the circumstances too but is certainly not morally ambiguous.

Just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^ you don't see how throwing matches is against the spirit of the sport? _really?_

they were deliberately faulting serves and the rallies were going sub 4 shots. a couple of coaches even admitted it and said "well they started it". glad they were all dq'd, it's saved face for the sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> If a tennis player's normal game is to play equal amounts of shots to forehand and backhand, but then they play a player with a weak backhand and they adjust their game to play more shots to that backhand, that is manipulating the circumstances too but is certainly not morally ambiguous.


Thats not the same at all. Thats applying a gameplan to win a match. It isn't the same as deliberatly throwing games to lose and thus get an easier match next time around.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> I can understand them seeing the event's endgame as getting to and then winning the final, rather than seeing every individual game as must win for the sake of honour. Is it morally wrong to only perform according to the big picture? If not trying your best and purposefully losing one game actually helps you in the big picture (getting to the final), is that definitely wrong? They are manipulating the circumstances to gain an advantage, sure, but why is that against the spirit of sport?
> 
> If a tennis player's normal game is to play equal amounts of shots to forehand and backhand, but then they play a player with a weak backhand and they adjust their game to play more shots to that backhand, that is manipulating the circumstances too but is certainly not morally ambiguous.
> 
> Just playing devil's advocate.


Dude they were trying to lose on purpose. They deserve to be kicked out


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

John Joe Neven absolutely bossing it again at batamweight, don't wanna get my hopes up too much but Ireland in a good spot for a couple of boxing medals, that'll do nicely.

@Anark - been reading quite a few defenses of their strategy today and there's certainly a good point made, especially with the all important emphasis every broadcaster is putting on the medal table itself but surely it goes against the most basic Olympic principles of competition and sportsmanship, im glad they were punished so harshly before this kind of thing becomes commonplace. Makes it a lot more entertaining for the viewers/fans too, not to mention the poor fuckers who paid a ton of money to watch that farce.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I also hope the people who had to watch that joke get their money back because I would be furious if I paid money to watch that shit


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> Thats not the same at all. *Thats applying a gameplan to win a match.* It isn't the same as deliberatly throwing games to lose and thus get an easier match next time around.


You're right, it's not the same.

What I'm proposing, for the sake of debate, is why is it okay to have a gameplan to win a single match, but not to have one to win a whole tournament?

They were applying big picture tactics.

And for the record, I am certainly against throwing games etc. But, I have no problem, for example, with Man Utd fielding weakened sides in the League Cup if it heightens our chances of winning the PL, FA Cup or Champions League.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Dude they were trying to lose on purpose. They deserve to be kicked out


They were trying to lose the individual game in order to win the tournament.



R.K.O Peep said:


> I also hope the people who had to watch that joke get their money back because I would be furious if I paid money to watch that shit


This is where I draw the line and stop playing devil's advocate. Absolutely right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> They were trying to lose the individual game in order to win the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I draw the line and stop playing devil's advocate. Absolutely right.


I get that but it is still wrong in my book. If you are the best and want to win the whole thing you usually have to beat the best at some point and if your good enough to do it in the final you can do it before that therefore you should not be scared of anyone. Also you are letting your opponents later on know you fear them. Weakened teams is complicated but I can see the comparison a bit. In that case teams have a squad or like Arsenal and Man Utd wanted to give some kids a run out in a competition the care less about but they never tried to lose a game on purpose. Also as they let fans know that it will not be a first team I see no problem with this. 

I get what you are saying but this type of strategy goes against what sport should be.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I'm very torn about it. I feel bad for the crowd who had to watch and even for the players a little, because they were obviously being advised to that by their coaches. Someone mentioned the emphasis that's been put on medals, especially for a country like China, so the pressure on these athletes is huge. For example I doubt anyone would be up in arms if a football team played a significantly weakened team to avoid a game against Barcelona, if the known alternate was Ajax. 

They were sacrificing a battle to win a war. I think had it not been so blatantly obvious, it mightn't have been so bad, because it made for such painful viewing.

Anyways:










BOSS

:kobe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Playing a weakened team still isn't the same as losing on purpose. Yeah you may expect to get beaten but your players still play to the best of their ability.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> Playing a weakened team still isn't the same as losing on purpose. Yeah you may expect to get beaten but your players still play to the best of their ability.


Except when they do.






Cunts.:no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I will always love Stevie G for that.

Brazil look great so far.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Rush said:


> Playing a weakened team still isn't the same as losing on purpose. Yeah you may expect to get beaten but your players still play to the best of their ability.


The analogies aren't really the point. Irish Jet said it better than me, it's sacrificing a battle to win a war. I'm not convinced that's morally repugnant. I do agree that what they did was wrong, but I can't bring myself to say they have gone against the very spirit of sport because the spirit of sport can be subjective. Some people believe it is the taking part that counts, others believe winning is everything. I think the truth is somewhere in between.

Their plan was to plot their easiest path to the final, nothing more and nothing less, and I think that is perfectly acceptable. The only real crime committed is against the spectators who paid to watch a farce instead of a real contest.

Also, @R.K.O. Peep, the best team or player don't win every tournament. It's up to the best to prove they're the best, and up to the rest to find a way around the best. Hence the tournament.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Anark said:


> The analogies aren't really the point. Irish Jet said it better than me, it's sacrificing a battle to win a war. I'm not convinced that's morally repugnant. I do agree that what they did was wrong, but I can't bring myself to say they have gone against the very spirit of sport because the spirit of sport can be subjective. Some people believe it is the taking part that counts, others believe winning is everything. I think the truth is somewhere in between.
> 
> Their plan was to plot their easiest path to the final, nothing more and nothing less, and I think that is perfectly acceptable. The only real crime committed is against the spectators who paid to watch a farce instead of a real contest.
> 
> Also, @R.K.O. Peep, the best team or player don't win every tournament. It's up to the best to prove they're the best, and up to the rest to find a way around the best. Hence the tournament.


I know the best team don't always. Look at the last time Liverpool won the champions league or chelsea for that matter when they won it. It is about coming up with a plan to defeat the best or performing above your usual level. Not avoiding them in the hopes someone else knocks them out


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazils not gonna lose. This is reminding me of the u20 world cup now..


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> I know the best team don't always. Look at the last time Liverpool won the champions league or chelsea for that matter when they won it. It is about coming up with a plan to defeat the best or performing above your usual level. Not avoiding them in the hopes someone else knocks them out


Sometimes avoiding them and hoping somebody else knocks them out is the only valid plan you can have.

Take Andy Murray. If he has to go through both Nadal and Federer to win a Grand Slam, then his chances are much lower than if he has to just go though Nadal. Therefore, hoping one of the best gets knocked out before you have to play them becomes a valid plan (or hope). Again not the same at all, but just showing how avoiding the best can, to some degree, be a valid and morally okay thing to do. 

I think the above paragraph will be my last foray into playing devil's advocate for this particular subject though, as their execution of their plan was appalling. You can't do something like that so obviously. If it stays in your mind and everybody else is none the wiser, then I have no real problem with it. But to do it so blatantly is indeed a crime against sport and certainly its spectators.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazil GOATING


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I've been watching the diving recently, bit of a guilty pleasure for me. My favourite events are probably the badminton, table tennis, football and handball so far. Looking forward to the sprints as well.

Did anyone just see that skill from Damiao (think that's how you spell his name)? Did well to pull it off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wiggins the GOAT absolutely killing the field. What a few months for him. Possibly the best or at least one of the best athletes in the world atm.

Bronze for Froome too by the looks of it :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

absolutely brilliant from Wiggans, won by 42 secs, another gold for GB :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Egypt winning... They're gonna go through!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> John Joe Neven absolutely bossing it again at batamweight, don't wanna get my hopes up too much but Ireland in a good spot for a couple of boxing medals, that'll do nicely.


Yeah, betweeen Taylor and the lads doing well so far it looks good.

Wiggins destroying the field in the time trial. Incredible.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Just an incredible athlete in Bradley Wiggins 

2 Gold now for GB and I think we can get 1 more tonight in the swimming


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wiggins in a class of his own. 2nd gold for team GB, now 10th in the overall table. Things are looking up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wiggins first man ever to win Le Tour De France and an Olympic Gold in the same year, most successful Olympic cyclist ever, and most Olympic medals of any GB athlete ever. Destroyed the field just a few days after cycling 155 miles for no reason other than to try and help Cavendish to a medal.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wiggo took the Men's Cycling TT gold – no big surprise, considering his season. Poor Cancellara, he obviously rode hurt and came up short of defending his title, but props to him for trying. Horrid for LL Sanchez (chain snapping at the start, then a flat later??? Insane bad luck.). On the positive side, nice to see Froome on the podium too, after all his hard work for Wiggo in the TdF. 

And now it's time for the Men's Gymnastics Individual All Around. Been waiting for this. Kohei Uchimura (JAP) has a chance to redeem his Olympics. Hoping for good things from John Orozco (USA) as well.

_I'm sitting here with Premier open, entirely ignoring 20 mins of video I'm supposed to be editing (damn crap has shoddy audio too, no matter what I do, it'll still be garbage) and my only excuse for getting nothing done is Oh, but look, it's the Olympics! Oh well. lol_


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

A BEAST woman from the Peoples Republic of Korea just won gold. I am in love.

Watched Ding Ning (China) VS Li Xiao Xia (China) for gold\silver in Womens Singles Table Tennis. Was an epic match, but Ding Ning lost points due to some penalty, so the ending was very controversial. Great contest though.

Just barely missed pistol shooting :sad:

I don't know how badminton tourneys work, so I can't comment.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Amazing performance from Wiggins earlier. Great to see GB getting some gold medals now, we're always a little slow to start off with haha.

Currently watching the GB/Brazil women's handball game. It's not going too well for GB but I gotta say I'm becoming addicted to handball. Hadn't seen it before these Olympics but it's so much fun to watch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Handball, Hockey and beach volleyball are sports that I falling in love with.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Just saw Venus Williams lose to Kerber. 7 double faults. Sad panda :sad:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I love football, but no one can say that time wasting and faking injuries is a good part of the game. Japan v Honduras is in the 89th minute tied. Japan had a corner which was on target but saved. The goalie for Honduras then grabs his knee and stays down for 2 minutes. Announcers should start calling them out and refs should start sorting it out. And don't say "oh you don't know the extent of the injury." Bullshit the keeper was up after 2 minutes and fine, as is any other player who time wastes and then gets up and is running fine again. It's an unfortunante part of the beautiful game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



StarzNBarz said:


> I love football, but no one can say that time wasting and faking injuries is a good part of the game. Japan v Honduras is in the 89th minute tied. Japan had a corner which was on target but saved. The goalie for Honduras then grabs his knee and stays down for 2 minutes. Announcers should start calling them out and refs should start sorting it out. And don't say "oh you don't know the extent of the injury." Bullshit the keeper was up after 2 minutes and fine, as is any other player who time wastes and then gets up and is running fine again. It's an unfortunante part of the beautiful game.


It really needs to be stopped. The worst example I have seen was at the Euros when Greece were trying to hold on vs Russia. One of the players rolled around till a stretcher came on, let it carry him to the touchline and then sprinted back onto the pitch.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

A tough day for the Brits at Men's All Around Gymnastics. Kohei Uchimura was his phenomenal self again – aside from a small slip in his floor routine - untouchable by the rest. Almost a 1 -2 for Japan, but then his teammate lost it at pommel. Also enjoyed Marcel Nguyen (GER) and Danell Leyva (USA) on high bar; the big release skills always win me over. 

Watching women's water polo (ESP/USA) now. I'd love to find a recreational league and learn to play. Looks fun.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Wiggins. What a legend. Has to be in the running for world sportsman of the year as I'm pretty certain he's won every raced he's entered this season. He has become pretty much unstoppable in the Time Trials too. 

The future is Froome though. He is Sky's only real chance to challenge Contador next year.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> Wiggins. What a legend. Has to be in the running for world sportsman of the year as I'm pretty certain he's won every raced he's entered this season. He has become pretty much unstoppable in the Time Trials too.
> 
> The future is Froome though. He is Sky's only real chance to challenge Contador next year.


Ladbrokes are already paying out now for Wiggins to win SPOTY


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

So unlucky but well done Jamieson in the swimming, A silver medal for the lad, Gyurta had to set a new World Record to beat him


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> Wiggins. What a legend. Has to be in the running for world sportsman of the year as I'm pretty certain he's won every raced he's entered this season. He has become pretty much unstoppable in the Time Trials too.
> 
> The future is Froome though. He is Sky's only real chance to challenge Contador next year.


Don't know that Sky will let Froome race for himself (if he stays with the team, and if Wiggo is still motivated after his super season), but if they do, he'll be one to watch. 

But the return of Contador. Can't wait.:mark: Yeah, I know, another guy coming back from suspension, but second chances and all that. Love him or hate him, the grand tours_ need_ Contador.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



GothicBohemian said:


> Don't know that Sky will let Froome race for himself (if he stays with the team, and if Wiggo is still motivated after his super season), but if they do, he'll be one to watch.
> 
> But the return of Contador. Can't wait.:mark: Yeah, I know, another guy coming back from suspension, but second chances and all that. Love him or hate him, the grand tours_ need_ Contador.


I'm a big Wiggins fan, but Sky would be mad to think that he can keep pace with Contador or Schleck in next year's Tour De France. Froome on the other hand looks like a legit deadly climber who with full team support might just help Sky defend the throne. Their best option would be to opt for a co-lead role where they work for Wiggins in the peloton but if Brad can't follow the two elite climbers, Froome is given the green to try and chase them down. 

I'm also buzzing for Contador's return at the Tour of Spain. His suspension was extremely dubious and he is one of the most exciting, attacking riders on the planet.



> Ladbrokes are already paying out now for Wiggins to win SPOTY


Yeah, not surprised. Can't see a scenario in which he doesn't prevail.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Am I the only one watching GB vs Uruguay? 

Hoping see THE GOAT Cavani score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Watching team GB>>> Watching England. passing and quickness in the play at times is so much better than england.

Would like to see both cleverley and ramsey get a proper full season under their belts.


Ahh suarez and his classic cunty handball appeals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Sturridge THE GOAT.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

1-0 GB :mark:

So if results stay the same then GB go into the Brazil half of the knockout stage


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



danny_boy said:


> 1-0 GB :mark:
> 
> So if results stay the same then GB go into the Brazil half of the knockout stage


Ohh, erm well come on uruguay grab one back or do senegal need to win?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I missed the goal, I am watching the USA/China volleyball game, but I have been flipping back n forth rooting for Britain to defeat Uruguay. Kinda of a dumb yellow card Rodriguez got though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ohh, erm well come on uruguay grab one back or do senegal need to win?


Even if Uruguay get a goal we would still go through top as Senegal would still be only on 4 pts while we would be on 5.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Cool 

With USA out, I'm treating Great Britain as my home team and rooting for them. I hope they beat/crush Brazil.

This volleyball match has been pretty solid. Destinee Hooker hammers a volleyball hard enough to knock a head off a torso.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Ref is very good get him in the prem, need more like him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

In regards to that _almost_ goal....

:suarez2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



StarzNBarz said:


> Egypt winning... They're gonna go through!


:yes
:yes
:yes 







We played very well today, the first half was not good for us but we dominated the game in the second half, thanks to the great captin Mohamed Abou Treka and that amazing kid Mohamed Salah (Y)

We will face Japan now at Saturday, hope we qualify to the semi final


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Medo said:


> :yes
> :yes
> :yes
> 
> ...


Is it on a Saturday? Dammit was hoping to be able to watch the Japan vs Egypt game. Both teams look very good from what I have seen. I can see that being a really thrilling game


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Who is Egypt playing right now? I have no idea how good Japan's men's team is, I know their women's team is solid.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Freeloader said:


> Who is Egypt playing right now? I have no idea how good Japan's men's team is, I know their women's team is solid.


They played earlier today against Belarus. Won 3-1. Japan team look very good from what I have seen. Beat Spain in the opening game 1-0 and it could have easily beat 4 or 5.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seb said:


> ^ you don't see how throwing matches is against the spirit of the sport? _really?_
> 
> they were deliberately faulting serves and the rallies were going sub 4 shots. a couple of coaches even admitted it and said "well they started it". glad they were all dq'd, it's saved face for the sport.


I agree. Cheating and China have gone hand n hand for years now. I'm still waiting to see when their 16 yr old swimming "prodigy" tests positive for doping, steroids, or HGH.



R.K.O Peep said:


> They played earlier today against Belarus. Won 3-1. Japan team look very good from what I have seen. Beat Spain in the opening game 1-0 and it could have easily beat 4 or 5.


Oh that's who beat Spain? Yeah, impressive. Take a good effort to beat them. Or a lot of luck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The fuck watches the Olympics for football? Seriously lol.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> The fuck watches the Olympics for football? Seriously lol.


Athletics is the only thing really worth watching and football is football if you're a fan i'm not sure you give a shit if it's olympics or sunday league.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Freeloader said:


> I agree. Cheating and China have gone hand n hand for years now. I'm still waiting to see when their 16 yr old swimming "prodigy" tests positive for doping, steroids, or HGH.


Well she's passed every drugs test she's had so far, call me crazy but I think she might be a talented swimmer


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> The fuck watches the Olympics for football? Seriously lol.


Kinda like saying who watches Tennis or Basketball during the olympics. If your a fan of the sport whats the problem? 

Like WWE_TNA though Im kinda waiting till track and field starts.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> The fuck watches the Olympics for football? Seriously lol.


Tbf there has been some good matches plus any excuse to watch Neymar play needs to be taken advantage of. Plus GB may have an outside chance at a medal in both the men and women :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Not sure i'm suprised uruguay are a dirty team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> The fuck watches the Olympics for football? Seriously lol.


lol pls go tard.

This Uruguay team is WOAT. 

Saurez and Cavani can't seem to ply together.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



EGame said:


> lol pls go tard.
> 
> This Uruguay team is WOAT.
> 
> Saurez and Cavani can't seem to ply together.


Cavani looks like he wants to go home.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cavani looks like he wants to go home.


Beat me too it. Guy looked uninterested as hell during the Senegal game too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cavani looks like he wants to go home.


For being the best striker at this tournament, he's been pretty awful. 

He should be GOATING this tournament.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Fuck off uruguay... hurry up and play the game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Least we avoided Brazil :yes

Fuck happened to Uruguay and Spain in this tourny though. Should have made the next round with ease.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

WHAT A SAVE BUTLAND! Maybe we might have a decent back up to Joe Hart in the future


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Hope Butland does not move to a bigger club yet he needs to play every game next season for birmingham.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Spain shocked me going out from what looked like a group they should have walked but Urugary have stunned me even more. I did not see us beating them let alone them crashing out. They really have looked poor as did Spain


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

That US vs China volleyball game was sick for the last set. 31-29, 6 set points, few good long volley spots as well. 

Congrats to Britain for advancing. 



> Well she's passed every drugs test she's had so far, call me crazy but I think she might be a talented swimmer


So far, she has. Post Olympic tests is what I am interested in. See Ben Johnson in Seoul in 1988. Being talented is one thing, but beating your own best time by 7 seconds in the span of months? Sounds highly suspicious to me personally.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

:suarez2 in full cunt mode today as usual 8*D

Another good win for GB, but it means Brazil potentially in the semi final :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Sturridge and Cleverly should both be starting for England.

Cavani couldn't be bothered, looks like he was trying to avoid an injury... big move coming maybe? Joel/redead/sXe?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Olympic football is shit imo. There are plenty of other sports to be watching during this time over football, sports that aren't on all the time and that aren't played at this level all the time either. I'd rather watch those and have been watching those instead. I can watch football anytime.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> Olympic football is shit imo. There are plenty of other sports to be watching during this time over football, sports that aren't on all the time and that aren't played at this level all the time either. I'd rather watch those and have been watching those instead. I can watch football anytime.


Okay.



> Sturridge and Cleverly should both be starting for England.


Disagree. Sturridge isn't good enough yet, his link up play is shocking and he's incredibly greedy. Talented but too early for him. Cleverley has yet to establish himself at the highest level, mainly through injury, he's a real talent though, very smart player.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Olympic football would be so much more accessible to the masses and easier to watch and also shorter if they just did the right thing and change it to 5-a-side on astroturf. 30 minute matches and a hell of a lot more fun to watch imo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I love football but I've never found Olympic football to be any good and like I said, when there's so much else going on I'd much rather be watching that than something I can watch any other time of the year and at a much higher standard.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> Olympic football is shit imo. There are plenty of other sports to be watching during this time over football, sports that aren't on all the time and that aren't played at this level all the time either. I'd rather watch those and have been watching those instead. I can watch football anytime.


Fair enough that is your point of view. I have my tivo box for sports that clash so the ones I want to see I can watch later anyway so I miss nothing I want to see. 




Ever Wolf said:


> Olympic football would be so much more accessible to the masses and easier to watch and also shorter if they just did the right thing and change it to 5-a-side on astroturf. 30 minute matches and a hell of a lot more fun to watch imo.


No.... leave it as it. Tbh even as a football fan it should not be a part of the Olympics but it should still be the proper game play the same way it is at the higher level


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> Olympic football is shit imo. There are plenty of other sports to be watching during this time over football, sports that aren't on all the time and that aren't played at this level all the time either. I'd rather watch those and have been watching those instead. I can watch football anytime.


Just for reference what do you tend to watch then? Not having a go just interested

Understandable that football is not everyone's cup of tea but Who cares if nothing else on at the same time interests you? Or even if football just interests you more?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Football interests me. I love football. But I'd much rather watch, pretty much any of the other sports on atm, than football. Rowing, Swimming, Diving, Cycling, whatever. I won't get to see them at this level for another 4 years you know so I watch those instead. Plenty of time to watch football when the new season starts.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

5-a-side but without professionals, why do they need to be at the olympics, some players have just had a full premiership season, a euro tournament and then a full olympic tournament, it's too much. 

I love football, i've been watching the Brazil/Team GB matches because of the quality on show but the matches have been underwhelming to say the least.

The olympics isn't the place for football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Starbuck said:


> Football interests me. I love football. But I'd much rather watch, pretty much any of the other sports on atm, than football. Rowing, Swimming, Diving, Cycling, whatever. I won't get to see them at this level for another 4 years you know so I watch those instead. Plenty of time to watch football when the new season starts.


I hear ya. Thats a fair point.

If anything I'll just say revert it to Under 23 full time. Or Maybe Under 21's then. Give young guys a chance to shine.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

This tops Maroney's vault:









Chain Gang solider said:


> Least we avoided Brazil :yes


No we didn't :jaydamn


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Does anyone know what happened in the boxing just now?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> This tops Maroney's vault:
> 
> No we didn't :jaydamn


Saw the Brackets wrong way around :kobe2


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Craziness going on in boxing. A stupid win by decision earlier, then a disqualification over holding, I think (overkill, considering what's happened in previous matches) and then a walkover when an opponent fails to show.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



GothicBohemian said:


> Craziness going on in boxing. A stupid win by decision earlier, then a disqualification over holding, I think (overkill, considering what's happened in previous matches) and then a walkover when an opponent fails to show.


I had tickets for the boxing for this weekend but decided to sell them since I would of needed an overnight stay in London which I just could not afford so thank fuck for that


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

The boxing earlier today was high on quality, dunno whats going on now.

Anyone see that gruesome arm break in the weight-lifting earlier?, Ouch! theres always one.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Is it on a Saturday? Dammit was hoping to be able to watch the Japan vs Egypt game. Both teams look very good from what I have seen. I can see that being a really thrilling game


*Yea it will be on Saturday, at 10 AM.

This is going to be a very tough game indeed, hope we win this one.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

great picture on the front of the times


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

some of the events in the boxing today were strange, especially that Japanese fighter losing despite sending his opponent to the ground 4-5 times!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Seb said:


> Sturridge and Cleverly should both be starting for England.
> 
> Cavani couldn't be bothered, looks like he was trying to avoid an injury... big move coming maybe? Joel/redead/sXe?


yes. we agreed and he's moving into my place

it would make a great sitcom

suarez can guest star


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

*I was trying to avoid the Wiggins bandwaggon but after seeing him on the BBC after the GB-Uruguay footy game, I have to say I've become a fan and gained a lot more respect for somebody who's clearly a world class athlete.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Haven't seen anything today, but wow at Wiggins. Immense stuff. Team GB starting to climb uo the table now (Y)



Seb said:


> Sturridge and Cleverly should both be starting for England.
> 
> Cavani couldn't be bothered, looks like he was trying to avoid an injury... big move coming maybe? Joel/redead/sXe?


I would :mark: Doubt it though. Tbh, once we realise Torres is trash, Sturridge will get the starting role and I have faith in him.



Irish Jet said:


> Disagree. Sturridge isn't good enough yet, his link up play is shocking and he's incredibly greedy. Talented but too early for him. Cleverley has yet to establish himself at the highest level, mainly through injury, he's a real talent though, very smart player.


Of course he is greedy. He has a goal scorers mentality. He never wanted to play on the wing, but it was the only option. I also think saying "he isn't good enough yet" is wrong. Maybe if you said they are better players than him, but then only Rooney is really better. You'll probably say Welbeck is better, but I just think he is more experienced playing up front.

Don't want to really clog this thread up with this stuff. I'm sure it'll come up again during the new season anyway.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Going to men's hockey on Friday. Watching Australia vs Argentina and New Zealand vs Netherlands. 

Will be supporting Argentina against Australia. :bozza

Only because I pity them though. 









Also Teun de Nooijer is playing for Holland. Aside from having a cool name he's known as one of the best hockey players in the world, well at least he used to be anyway.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazil were just toying with New Zealand.

Grr China 5 gold medals ahead of the US now.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Got up at 1am for the New Zealand vs. Brazil game. We probably should have scored right at the end, but then Brazil probably should have got at least 5 or 6.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Hey Rush and Snrub, looks like The Missile failed to launch ique2. But seriously, fucking close as shit stuff there. One one-hundredth of a second. So happy for Nathan Adrian. Beat a favorite. Also another relay in the bag. Franklin, Schmitt and co. were immense. Especially Schmitt. Can't wait to see Lochte and Phelps go head to head tomorrow. Phelps made his history, so I want Lochte to get gold.

Watched Brazil/New Zealand and Great Britain/Uruguay. Brazil are the favorites for the tournament imo. Red card for the dive was lolz. Uruguay were out of sorts. They've had a disappointing tournament. Nice to see Dan Man get a goal. If things are the way they are now, he will be our backup striker after Torres. Would love for him to have a good season. Trailed off towards the end of last season, but I remain hopeful for him. I think Lukaku goes out on loan. He still needs work from what I've seen in preseason. A loan at another premier league club is ideal for his development.

Paid great attention to both indoor and beach volleyball today. Indoor game turned out to be a sweep against China. Megan Hodge was absolutely immense off the bench. Scott-Arruda also played a great part. Beach volleyball was closer with Austria. Really enjoyed watching volleyball, and will watch the rest of USA's matches for the rest of the Olympics. May-Treanor and Walsh were on an undefeated set streak, which unfortunately ended today. Great game and nice win though. 

Men's gymnastic was what I expected. The male team pales in comparison to the Fab Five. The pommel horse was always a weakness for Orozco and Leyva. Orozco gaffed it up today, and that really KO'ed his chance. Leyva was excellent on the bars. So nice for him to win in bronze, it was well deserved. Hopefully tomorrow night, either Gabby Douglas and Aly Raisman get gold. Still gutted that Weiber didn't make it.

Guess I might as well give an everyday recap of my viewings till the end of the Olympics, since I watch so much. Really enjoying the Olympics. Its my favorite tournament now, and I prefer it to Euros and World Cup.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> This tops Maroney's vault:


:vince2

Yeah McKayla can't even remotely pull something like that off during vault.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

^Yet golf will be in the Olymics in Rio 2016. :no:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

China so dominant in the diving, won every single old medal on offer in 2008 and doin it again this year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Brazil will probably win the tourney. I have to say we were disappointing in Football.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Everybody, check out Lithuania-France basketball game. It's really awesome.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

On the badminton thing, I haven't got a problem with teams losing intentionally. If the draw is written up in such a way that competitors are encouraged to lose, you can't then blame the competitors for doing so.



Calvin Klein said:


> China so dominant in the diving, won every single old medal on offer in 2008 and doin it again this year


Matthew Mitcham of Australia won the 10m men's in 2008, but yeah, the Chinese divers are ridiculously good.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

What's with this name that flag game they seem to be playing on bbc with the rowing broadcast team?

Also I agree with Starbucks, I'd rather watch the stuff that isn't usually on than watch football


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Virgil_85 said:


> On the badminton thing, I haven't got a problem with teams losing intentionally. If the draw is written up in such a way that competitors are encouraged to lose, you can't then blame the competitors for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Mitcham of Australia won the 10m men's in 2008, but yeah, the Chinese divers are ridiculously good.


My bad then, and I agree with you there, why the fuck did they all of a sudden change it from a knockout to pool format? Like what's the point?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

This young Aussie in the boxing got fucking robbed. No way in hell did that last round deserve a 6-3 to his opponant. It was even at best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

I heard somewhere that the decision has been overruled and the ref will possibly face disciplinary action.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

First day of the dressage competition!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

because McDonald's is awesome.

If the badminton players had at least tried a little bit to make the match look good and still threw the match, that would be one thing. But considering they weren't even trying to hit their serves over the net, that was too far.

Love how our Canadian badminton players are 1-3 in the tournament as a whole, but they are in the semi-finals and will play for a medal no matter what. lol. In theory they could go 2-4 and still win a silver medal!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> I heard somewhere that the decision has been overruled and the ref will possibly face disciplinary action.


Story with gifs here:
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2/3214407/2012-olympics-video-boxing-bad-decision-shimizu-abdulhamidov#storyjump


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*

Same thing happened with Brad Pitt (no, not that one) of Australia in either 2004 or 2008 (don't remember). He absolutely beat the snot out of an Egyptian boxer but still lost. There were 'bullshit' chants after the match. Egypt went on to win gold, silver AND bronze :hmm:.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> First day of the dressage competition!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Incredible, in the last 5 minutes GB have doubled there Gold Medal count for 2 to 4 in the Double Trap Shooting and Men's Canoe Slalom

So we are now ahead of North Korea in the medal table, so yeah up yours Kim-Jong Il, you dead bastard


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant, a Gold and Silver in the Canoe slalom and a Gold in the Shooting for GB within the space of a minute


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


>


because half my workmates have to miss my birthday to go to London to work during the Olympics because life sucks.




However :mark: FUCK YEAH!!!! UP TO 5TH IN THE MEDALS. HEY CHINA WE ARE COMING FOR YOU FUCK YEAH!:gun:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Great image.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official London 2012 Summer Olympics Thread*



haribo said:


> First day of the dressage competition!


Didnt even know what that was. Just googled it and turns out I saw it earlier 8*D. Looked boring as fuck


----------



## Whole-F'N-Show (Oct 27, 2008)

Been a good day for GB up until we got DQ'd in womens team sprint.
What a stupid mistake to make


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Disappointing that GB's womens were disqualified for the team sprint, both their runs would have been enough to win the final


edit: and now China have been disqualified in the final, so Germany despite only being 3rd fastest on the day get the Gold


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing I want to know is did GB actually gain any advantage from doing what they did which caused the DQ?

I accept that rules and rules and since they breached them then they deserve to be Disqualified, but in a competition where the purpose is to find out who the quickest team is over a certain distance, this rule does seem a little unnecessery 

China have now been disqualified for the exact same thing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

One of the spanish beach volleyball chicks has some ass.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Total farce in the cycling, should've finished 1 GB 2 China 3 Germany and instead it's 1 Germany 2 China 3 Australia, and no right of appeal either unlike in the Gymnastics where the Japanese team appealed and we were demoted to Bronze. Apparently it was just as bad as this at the World Champs as well.

Almost as daft as that rule where the 4th fastest qualifier in the gymnastics was DQ'd purely for being American.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brasil-Russia basketball game was so damn close. I wanted Brasil to win, but in a hand like basketball shit happens. Nice last shot by Fritzon, though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anyone else here become a massive fan of Gemma Gibbons today? She's pretty fit, British and kicked arse in the Judo and walked away with a silver medal, quality. Sign her up Vince! She'd know the diva's division into shape...*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Another GOLD and a new World Record for GB in the Mens team sprint, brilliant race. Another Gold for Chris Hoy, 5 for him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We can fucking ride a bike can't we.

And Gemma is pretty fit just, i would not say no good chance she would though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That GB Cycling team are just scary fast, and to think in first 20 metres of the first race Hines was on the floor, Incredible


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Athletics starts tomorrow? shit is gonna get real.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Water polo has been entertaining. 

Gabby Douglas winning all around gold = awesome

Some boxer from GB just upset the reigning champ, barely caught it, but he looked stoked before they went to commercial.

http://deadspin.com/5931226/was-this-disgraceful-olympic-boxing-match-fixed

Anyone seen that awful decision? Judges should be thrown in jail for 3 months.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd heard about it but never realised it was that bad.



WWE_TNA said:


> One of the spanish beach volleyball chicks has some ass.







:side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy shit at USA's 3 point accuracy.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

USA ripping shit up.

Also, athletics tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

More like KOBE ripping shit up.

Lakers should trade for these *****'s. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Harden.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MELO.

Put him back in, he needs to break more records. I hope they can beat the record by any team scored ever.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

And Josh thinks Pippa is hotter :jay


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

She's not even attractive, she just has :datass

Kate however, is gorgeous.

Also:










:torres


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We just witnessed one of, if not the most dominating basketball games ever. :kobe3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't get this photo ^^. What's the story behind it @ Seb

U.S. destroying records today. 156-73. U.S. wins big. Very happy for Melo now holding the record for most points scored by a U.S. player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> I don't get this photo ^^. What's the story behind it @ Seb
> 
> U.S. destroying records today. 156-73. U.S. wins big. Very happy for Melo now holding the record for most points scored by a U.S. player.


It's one of the Team GB divers Tom Daley on the right, and this man on the left:






Should've paired him with Starfish Stevie







, we'd have won Gold.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

can someone update me on what medals has America (USA, Bastard country in the west) as won, please?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

british cycling CHEATS

typical.


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

I'm basically only watching the Olympics for the basketball


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great day. Really happy for Gabby Douglas on winning individual gold. Also great on Rebbeca Soni and Tyler Clary winning gold in their swimming. Phelps proves he is a GOAT with another gold medal. He will probably get one tomorrow, and then retire/come back who knows.

They will show a film about the magnificent 7 of 1996 tomorrow :mark:. And finally athletics. Also quarterfinals in womens football. So pumped!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You're Pretty Good said:


> can someone update me on what medals has America (USA, Bastard country in the west) as won, please?


The US has won 37 medals so far: 18 gold, 9 silver, 10 bronze. Have the most total medals of all countries and tied with China for most gold medals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

USA USA USA

China will eventually beat us on the gold, but its nice to have the lead on medal count :kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

USA IN FULL BEAST MODE TODAY!!!!!!!!

Dominated would be an understatement in the basketball game.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> USA USA USA
> 
> China will eventually beat us on the gold, but its nice to have the lead on medal count :kobe3


Except that China have the lead on the medal table :side:

Shit that O'Neil lost in the boxing yesterday


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure China is still top.

Aussies getting silver all the time.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

getting really sick of canada media making a big deal about the women's eight coxswain being the first Canadian to medal in 5 different Olympics.

She sits on her ass and talks!!! She is not an athlete!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Athletics starting right now :mark:

Only thing that will beat Boris on his zipwire will be Bolt beating his world record again but that won't happen this year.

Tremendous effort by GB in the Basketball last night. Within seconds of beating Spain and only lost by 1 point. USA match was insane but got really boring in the 2nd half. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah we've got silver in like every event we were favourite for gold


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's time for athletics, anyone know if Usain Bolt is runnin today!?!?!?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't think he is

Not a bad start for jess :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> It's time for athletics, anyone know if Usain Bolt is runnin today!?!?!?


Nah Men's 100m and such start tomorrow it seems


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Aiite sweet.

Man I love watching Olympics track and field, the stadium, the crowd, the events, the atmosphere love it!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The best thing about Jess Ennis is, is that not only is she very talented, but she's also fucking beautiful aswell, then again all 3 of our women's heptathletes are attractive

Also the Olympic stadium does look fantastic when full, but there was no way we could of transformed that into a football stadium while keeping the athletics track there, there is no way we could get that to work.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Agree with you, never seen her before and she's pretty


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

From the 1988 Olympics in South Korea. A dude from Bulgaria becomes the first man to lift THREE TIMES his own body weight. He's 60kg (132lb), and lifts 190kg (419lb). Fucking amazing stuff.

*(Skip to 15:10)*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fantastic start for Ennis. The throwing events are probably where she'll win or lose it though.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another gold medal in rowing for New Zealad, they pretty goo at that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barn burner game between Brazil/China in the womens volleyball. Brazil needed it to avoid elimination, and they got a win. Nice. More hopes of seeing Jacqueline Carvalho in the KO round :bozza.

Quarterfinals for womens football underway. Sweden/France now. U.SS/Kiwi's soon :mark:.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Another gold for GB :yes


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Another gold for GB :yes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Congratulations GB!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Wish I'd been able to watch yesterday. I missed Gabby Douglas, and I absolutely adore her and Victoria Komova (RUS) when they're at their best. Anyway...

Athletics begin! I love the Olympics in general, but my heart is with the track. (Any other runners here? I specialize in 5000m, but do 3000m and cross-country too.)

Barring complete disaster, Ennis will win the Heptathlon. What a start in hurdles. (As a side note, Jessica Zelinka (CAN), who was second behind her, is also the Canadian hurdles champion after beating all Canada's top female hurdlers, including Olympic and world medalists.)


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone watching the Trampoliners? its good stuff.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Been switching back and forth between trampoline and track. Katarina Johnson-Thompson (GB) is such a surprise – she can really jump! I don't think she's strong enough in the other events (aside from long jump) to have a chance at the heptathlon medals, but she really is looking like the next Jessica Ennis. 

Over on trampoline, the men are showing some great skills. The height they get is crazy. (LOVE trampoline - The trampoline was the only apparatus I was ever good on, or even liked, in gymnastics - it's so, so, so fun to do or watch.) There's been some nasty traveling – the French athlete almost went off the bed – but the degree of difficulty he and others are bringing is super impressive. I wish this discipline got more attention with gymnastics fans. 

And kudos to Saudi judoka Wojdan Shahrkhani. She was far outclassed in terms of experience (only a blue belt in a competition with black belts) but for her to come out and fight, in a modified hijab, is such an important moment for Muslim women in sport.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Epic moustache and armpit hair from the Bulgarian on the trampolines :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done Karina Bryan for her Bronze in the Heavyweight Judo, had to defeat a 20 stone Ukranian to get it but she did it so big well done to her


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ennis? yes i would and even the other one johnson thompson or whatever it is, dodgy accent or not.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Over on trampoline, the men are showing some great skills. The height they get is crazy. (LOVE trampoline - The trampoline was the only apparatus I was ever good on, or even liked, in gymnastics - it's so, so, so fun to do or watch.) There's been some nasty traveling – the French athlete almost went off the bed – but the degree of difficulty he and others are bringing is super impressive. I wish this discipline got more attention with gymnastics fans.


That was my first time watching trampolining and have to say I absolutely loved it, instantly converted!
Is there much more of it left in the games? womens/doubles etc?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The track and field is where it's at. 

I also LOVE the boxing when it gets to semi's and final stages. Awesome!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Olympics has some ridiculous events.

Also the heavyweight judo is not pretty.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Katrina Johnson Thompson is actually really cute for a scouse athlete. Super performance from her and Ennis this morning. Expect both to drop off though as Shot Put is next.*


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

So quick sum up:

Dat women's gymnastics finale.

Dat US basketball world record.

Dem 18 GB medals.

Dat 3rd place world ranking.

Fuck yeah?

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

+










=


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> SOUTH African Olympic gold medallist Cameron van der Burgh has admitted using illegal dolphin kicks to help him beat Australia's Christian Sprenger in the 100m breaststroke final last Sunday.
> 
> Despite van der Burgh's admission, the Olympic 100m breaststroke results will stand as there is no way for a review of the result five days after the fact, unless a swimmer is convicted of doping.
> 
> Underwater footage of van der Burgh's start revealed him doing more than the one dolphin kick breaststrokers are allowed under water on starts and turns. He won in a world record of 48.46sec, while Sprenger took the silver medal in 48.93sec.


Thats a bit shit. Especially after most of our gun swimmers choked hard and lost events they were gold medal favourites :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pendleton that is all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^:kobe Anna Meares. Thats all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck we can ride a bike.

Aussies got destroyed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Another Gold 8*D

broke the world record again in the team pursuit


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yet another silver for us. Just can't get it done.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome work from the cyuclists.

And yeah, there is something about Pendleton, she is fit as fuck.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ANOTHER GOLD YES GB!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Olympics has some ridiculous events.
> 
> Also the heavyweight judo is not pretty.


Awfully boring finals.

How many world records have GB broken in cycling today?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Awfully boring finals.
> 
> How many world records have GB broken in cycling today?


Think it's just the 2 WR's broken today in the Men's Team Pursuit and if I remember rightly GB broke 4 World Records yesterday

I could be wrong however


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*GB bossing the cycling even more. More Cycling Golds to come too. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> Yet another silver for us. Just can't get it done.


You should look at as best of the rest which is all other nations have when it comes to GB and cycling :cool2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

The Women broke the world record I think as well?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

best of the rest? you have what, 3-4 countries as 'team gb' :troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> best of the rest? you have what, 3-4 countries as 'team gb' :troll


Yeah we are making it fair. Leaving some medals for the rest


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rush don't forget that the Aussie flag has the British flag in it so technically 25% of your medals actually go to us


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah we are making it fair. Leaving some medals for the rest


Making it fair would be having England compete alone. Or if we wanted to really even things up, everyone vs Asia :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wiggins the GOAT was on the Gold team for that event in Beijing iirc, now he can't even get in the team/didn't enter. No sign of poor Cav either. Sir Hoy wasn't even selected to defend one of his Gold's from Beijing at the expense of Kenny. Scary depth.

It's a shame Pendleton got DQ'd from a certain Gold too, but she'll pick up one here in the Keirin, the best cycling event.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pendleton....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Meares got fucked up there :lmao Went way too early.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Delighted for Pendleton after her disappointment last night.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

PENDLETON



really happy for her after yesterday


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

If Murray beats Djokovic, does that confirm that Federer will stay no.1 in the rankings, regardless of what happens in the final and the bronze medal match?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Murdered the field on that penultimate lap.

Another cycling Gold, and we're now 3rd in the medal table :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rush said:


> ^:kobe Anna Meares. Thats all.


ique2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> ique2


:sad: poor race tactically from her, disappointed she didn't medal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah she fucked up really badly going for the lead that quickly. Pendleton got it bang on timing wise for the burst, any earlier and it looked like China would have caught us.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty much. Drawing a wide lane and getting stuck at the end means you have to go early but she burned up too early. You want to make that jump ahead of the people in front but you can't go too early especially when you have a strong cyclist like Pendleton ahead.

Time zones for the Olympics really suck, with finals being on towards the end of the day for the most part. Its like 4:20am here, couldn't be bothered to watch the swimming


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


>













Women's footy noob a longshot but is there any decent looking ones? from america, canada, gb?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> ^ Murdered the field on that penultimate lap.
> 
> Another cycling Gold, and we're now 3rd in the medal table :jordan2


Where are Australia in the medal table? ique2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT 18th Position ique2 

Also fuck is going on with Australia. 14 medals with 9 silvers. Always the bridemaid never the bride ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> DAT 18th Position ique2
> 
> Also fuck is going on with Australia. 14 medals with 9 silvers. *Always the bridemaid never the bride* ique2












Well if the bridesmaid's look like this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Then keep getting Silver I'd say :datass


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So only China and USA ahead of us in the medal. EPIC


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Our swimmers have choked, people that should be medalling not getting close etc etc. Magnussen has been the biggest flop of this games. Only 1 gold from our entire swimming team so far is a joke.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I knew the americans are great at the swimming events and i half expected the aussies to be pretty badass also.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Normally we are in swimming. In 2000 we had 5 gold, 9 silver, 4 bronze; In 2004 we had 7 gold, 5 silver, 3 bronze; In 2008 we had 6 gold, 6 silver, 8 bronze. This year we have so far, 1 gold, 5 silver, 2 bronze. United States is dominating.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Could be worse. Could be germany with none in swimming at all


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Phelps only just then.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Canada beating Great Britain in womens football.

AWW YEAHHH

:datass


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So a 17 year old American just broke a world record in the swimming....I Would like to hear an opinion from a Chinese swimming coach on this

EDIT: Also Come on Rebecca!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm guessing Adlington is a heavy heavy fave to win.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm guessing Adlington is a heavy heavy fave to win.


It's a toss up between her and the Dane Swimmer


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This young american girl is doing well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

3rd? so much for been the heavy fave, i jinxed it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWD CANADA on DAT GOAT TIME. 2-0 now.

Christine Sinclair is THE GOAT.

:datass


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Man, every time I turn around Britain's winning a medal.

We're now 3rd in the world (*FINALLY*), 8 Gold, 6 Silver, 7 Bronze. Three cycling - track Golds  always thought that was where we would kick the most ass!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Frankie boyle will be pleased.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck me, swimming is still going? There are too many swimming events.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

EGame said:


> Canada beating Great Britain in womens football.
> 
> AWW YEAHHH
> 
> :datass


DAMNIT!!! Thought we had a chance at Bronze in that event 



I wonder is everyone going to accuse this kid of being on drugs like the Chinese kid


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Fuck me, swimming is still going? There are too many swimming events.


I agree, Phelps is great and all but it's not suprising he has so many medals.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

There have been quite a few real young people winning in these swimming event, the 15 year old America that had just won, 15 year old Lithuanian, 16 Year Old Chinese and the 17 year old American all winning gold.

I don't know if they are just peaking at a really early age or the training is different to what it once was but it's really strange


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jess Ennis yes please.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

US top of the medal table now


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> That was my first time watching trampolining and have to say I absolutely loved it, instantly converted!
> Is there much more of it left in the games? womens/doubles etc?


The women are tomorrow. Just individual competition, no synchro at the Olympics for either.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Felix is super smooth and jeter is hella fast and powerful.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Are Canada like America but a bet less good at Women's football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Great Britain getting raped by Canada. 

Canada breaking down every attack like it's nothing. 

:datass


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

1500 Meteres i hated that shit at school, always prefered 100m and 200m.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> There have been quite a few real young people winning in these swimming event, the 15 year old America that had just won, 15 year old Lithuanian, 16 Year Old Chinese and the 17 year old American all winning gold.
> 
> I don't know if they are just peaking at a really early age or the training is different to what it once was but it's really strange



My loose theory - they weigh less. The older you get, the more you need to train to make your body do these superhuman feats, the more muscle you build up, the more you weigh, the slower you are.

Haven't a clue if it's based in fact, I ain't no coach or anything


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES ANDY MURRARY!!!! Another medal for GB


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Andy Murray is through to the Olympic final :mark:

Murray VS Federer Part 2 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

American girl improved her PB by 19 seconds in 12 months.

Must be doping


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

19? That is a big jump.

Kin hell how many swimming events, getting old now. Sat watching bloody swimming while the boxing is going on.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The strange thing is that the 50 metres are currently going on which is the swimming equivalent of the 100 metres in athletics but yet over here at least it's received very little attention which for a race that is to determine the fastest male/female swimmer in the world I find a little strange.

Instead for the past week now all we've heard about is Phelphs, Lochte, Higgins and Addlington


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Who is this Zsuzsanna Jakabos and why am i just finding out about her.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Women's football is so so bad


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good run from Jess.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't think Ennis could of run that any harder, you can tell from the face shot that she is giving it her all

That Johnson-Thompson is just damn fine, shame about the accent mind


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Don't think Ennis could of run that any harder, you can tell from the face shot that she is giving it her all
> 
> That Johnson-Thompson is just damn fine, shame about the accent mind


Exactly my thoughts, especially about Thompson lol.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Everybody's favourite the 28,000 metres coming up soon. :villa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

23 laps left :troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Wiggins the GOAT was on the Gold team for that event in Beijing iirc, now he can't even get in the team/didn't enter. No sign of poor Cav either. Sir Hoy wasn't even selected to defend one of his Gold's from Beijing at the expense of Kenny. Scary depth.
> 
> It's a shame Pendleton got DQ'd from a certain Gold too, but she'll pick up one here in the Keirin, the best cycling event.


Probably didn't enter. Track cycling is Road cycling's ugly sister. There are tons of sprinters in the peloton who could win medals on the track if they cared enough to enter. Fabian Cancallera, for one could have dominated the individual pursuit for years.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Dibaba is a machine. Wtf? :bron


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I've gotten to the point where now I cannot remember what life was like before the Olympics started, it's been great waking up in the morning and switching on the TV and there a sport worth watching and it's been fantastic that at any point between 9:00am and 11:00pm there is something worth watching in the Olympics.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Tirunesh Dibaba defended the first of her 2 golds from Beijing and I can`t say I saw that coming. Vivian Cheruiyot`s (KEN) been unbeatable lately, but then again, Dibaba is one of the best female distance runners ever and she doesn`t lose 10,000m races. Still wasn`t expecting her finish today – I`m not even sure if Ethiopia has her entered for the 5000m.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another brilliant front page of the Times tomorrow




Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

All the commentators on BBC sound like they are losing their voice.

Fairly exciting end to the Norway - Denmark handball game, and now for some beach volleyball :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fair play to the women basketball team coming so close to beating France.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That picture is awesome. 

The Britain / France basketball game was quality. Can't wait till the knockout rounds.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing picture.

USA ahead of Chna on gold!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rush said:


> Time zones for the Olympics really suck, with finals being on towards the end of the day for the most part. Its like 4:20am here, couldn't be bothered to watch the swimming


*In fairness I'm pretty certain for the Team Events that run all day like Basketball and Football, that they've arranged them to fit in with the Time Zones. Don't think Australia have had any of the 4:45 or 8:00 starts in the Basketball for example. The Athletics and Swimming Events though for example there isn't much you can do with all the different nationalities and scheduling issues. 

Ennis doing super in the Heptathlon so far. Pretty big lead and apparently she's ahead at this point from what she was when she set her record. As long as the Javelin doesn't let her down too much she's got the Gold. Johnson Thompson looks really good for a 19yr. old in this event too. Should be challenging for Gold in Brazil :mark:

:lol at the Long Jump Olympic Champion getting 3 X's in the Heats and not even registering a jump to defend his title. His Coach just laughing after his 3rd jump said it all. Shot Put is just ridiculous how they throw it that far with that technique. Both the Brits qualified at least. Mens 100m starts tomorrow :mark:

Incredible finish to the GB Ladies Basketball tonight too. Bloody French. Stole it at the end of the 4th Quarter and Overtime. Hope they get at least 1 win from their Group because they've played way better than anyone expected them to and lost every game bar the Australia match (which they did well not to get thumped in) right at the death. Brazil are very beatable at least. 

Glad Addlington didn't get Gold again. Absolutely hate her. Came off as such a cow in her interview after talking about how the hype for her was a battle to overcome and how people shouldn't consider her getting Bronze a disappointment but an achievement. Such a Negative Nancy. Not the usual thanks for all the support and everything all the other athletes have said. Winning Olympic Gold at 15 is nuts though. Imagine going into School at that age when everyone's talking about their Summer Holidays. What did you get up to then? Oh, just won Gold at the Olympics you know. You?

I agree that the Swimming achievements get really exaggerated because of how many ways there are to swim the same length. Don't think they should drop any of them though. Don't want to take anything away from Phelps but I'm pretty certain if there were 5 different ways for Bolt to run the 100 and 200m in 2008 that he would won 8 Golds too and have over 20 by time he's done.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Adlington got trolled by a 15 year old. Wonder if she'll write a newspaper column crying about it. ique2

Anybody else's lives gone to shit now? Apart from meal times & sleeping, I'm watching sport non-stop.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I've been watching non stop for like 12 hours a day. I've got an exam 2 on the 14th as well so I may as well accept I'm failing it and just enjoy the games. Figuring once the Tennis is done I'll ease off during the day as the Athletics only have morning and evening sessions and the Basketball/Football are reaching the knockout stages so less matches. But yeah 24 HD Channels running sports all day with tons of great stuff on, I haven't done anything else. Sky+ means I'm event watching stuff when nothing else is on that was clashing.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man the 400m looks brutal, athletes are jogging it pretty much at the end.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I've raced one shortly after a 5000 Metres and the pain in the last 100 was indescribable. 800 Metres looks the hardest track event though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm watching sports non stop too. At least for you Brits its on at very reasonable times. I find myself doing all-nighters and waking up at 4 am to watch what I want. Not complaining though, I'm enjoying the Olympics so much. 

Missy Franklin is a total boss. Another gold and beating a world record.

Still haven't watched the Phelps swim yet, but he wins another gold. GOAT.

We are officially above China right now. Awesome. Tomorrow brings another day of great sports :mark:.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I'm watching sports non stop too. At least for you Brits its on at very reasonable times. I find myself doing all-nighters and waking up at 4 am to watch what I want. Not complaining though, I'm enjoying the Olympics so much.
> 
> Missy Franklin is a total boss. Another gold and beating a world record.
> 
> ...


Try staying up till 4 am to watch Raw :side: At least the Olympics is guaranteed to be good lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> American girl improved her PB by 19 seconds in 12 months.
> 
> Must be doping


:kobe

Only China dope.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> :kobe
> 
> Only China dope.


Ignorant much?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

ique2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If you think the Chinese girl doped then you must think the american one did to (not aimed at Rockhead, just a general statement)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Missy Franklin, only 17.

She's probably going to beast it up in 2016 and 2020. Perhaps she'll go on a Phelps program, and try to win 20+ medals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Great personality too.

We need to get some Olympic smileys


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Needs a Phelps one.

Perhaps one of Lochte with his GRILL in. :side:

Also. Women's diving is awesome. So many good ass shots.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi can anyone explain to me why Usain Bolt or Yohan Blake does not need to run the 100m prelimnaries? Do they get a free pass to the final?

I checked the official schedule here:
http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/men-100m/index.html

Can't find neither. I really wanna watch Usain..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Pretty sure they'd be in the round 1. Preliminaries are generally for countries who have been invited, not b/c they have run times under the qualification level.



ChrisK said:


> My loose theory - they weigh less. The older you get, the more you need to train to make your body do these superhuman feats, the more muscle you build up, the more you weigh, the slower you are.
> 
> Haven't a clue if it's based in fact, I ain't no coach or anything


Not based in fact at all. Swimming is a sport with a very low peaking age. Getting up early and swimming laps is incrediably mentally draining, its why you rarerly see swimmers over the age of 30. So the younger athletes have been getting drilled with proper technique, they're in their peak, and physically it is harder for the older swimmers. Not in terms of muscle mass, but just overall weight management. Everyone slows up as they get older, but for swimmers when the margin between gold and 4th can be a second or so, that little bit of slowing up is enough to take you off the pace.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i turned the channel at work, began watching women's gymnastics and go, "damnnnn...", then go online to learn more and realize they're all like 15-16 years old. fuck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^ Pretty sure you have the same problem as evey other guy out there lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Some more GB golds on the way today. Time to surpass Korea and jump to 3rd on dat medal table, because once the rowing and cycling events end they'll dry up a little.



Rockhead said:


> :kobe
> 
> Only China dope.


:kobe



Calvin Klein said:


> Ignorant much?


Oh the irony of this :lmao


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

Rush said:


> ^ Pretty sure they'd be in the round 1. Preliminaries are generally for countries who have been invited, not b/c they have run times under the qualification level.
> 
> 
> 
> Not based in fact at all. Swimming is a sport with a very low peaking age. Getting up early and swimming laps is incrediably mentally draining, its why you rarerly see swimmers over the age of 30. So the younger athletes have been getting drilled with proper technique, they're in their peak, and physically it is harder for the older swimmers. Not in terms of muscle mass, but just overall weight management. Everyone slows up as they get older, but for swimmers when the margin between gold and 4th can be a second or so, that little bit of slowing up is enough to take you off the pace.


thanks dude


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> Normally we are in swimming. In 2000 we had 5 gold, 9 silver, 4 bronze; In 2004 we had 7 gold, 5 silver, 3 bronze; In 2008 we had 6 gold, 6 silver, 8 bronze. This year we have so far, 1 gold, 5 silver, 2 bronze. United States is dominating.


the juniors coming through just aren't good enough anymore imo. less and less people are doing stuff like swimming competitively, the funding is way down on junior development and such. we might have had gold medal hope, but this olympics has really shown how backwards we've gone in terms of athletics events.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Off topic but the gold medals are really big this year don't you think?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It would be nice if Adlington shut the fuck up about how swimming is "so so hard compared to other sports like cycling" because she bottled it and swam 6 seconds slower than her personal best. Swimming is no harder than any other sport, that's why the best swimmers like Phelps and Lochte don't have any problem picking up (multiple) golds, compare that to something like the Road Race were the World Champion Cavendish finished nowhere near a medal because (in part at least) the Australians and Germans decided they didn't want to try and help their sprinters to medals and were happy finishing 40th+. It's not Hoy and co's fault we're so much better than everyone else, 3 of the 4 golds on offer so far (would've been 4 out of 4 if not for a silly rule that ended up seeing the 3rd quickest team win Gold) and 6 world records. The sad fact is Adlington and the rest of our swimming team under-performed apart from basically Michael Jamieson and Robbie Renwick.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

glad the Canadian ladies beat GB 2-0 in women's football yesterday.

Bring on the Americans (Yeah, we are probably going to lose. But I have a little faith)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Usain Bolt runnig today!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Addlington's a terrible person.

100m 1st Round today :mark:*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Another Gold Medal for GB in the rowing :mark: 

Back in 3'rd place in the medal table ahead of SK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

100m ftw! :mark:. Today and tomorrow are gonna be interesting as hell. 



pinofreshh said:


> i turned the channel at work, began watching women's gymnastics and go, "damnnnn...", then go online to learn more and realize they're all like 15-16 years old. fuck.


DAT JAILBAIT


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Another Gold Medal for GB in the rowing :mark:
> 
> Back in 3'rd place in the medal table ahead of SK


And another one :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

24 Gold Medals on the line today COME ON!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Australia is having awful Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Getting beaten by your rival New Zealand


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Got up at 4 in the AM to watch egypt... they better win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DRAMA IN THE MEN'S LIGHTWEIGHT DOUBLE'S SCULLS


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

mr cricket said:


> Australia is having awful Olympics.


I think we're tanking for draft picks.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah broken seat by looks of things. Gonna have to restart.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

luckily happened before 100m


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh were so close to winning gold but lost it at end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was unfortunate but you gotta give credit to those Danish rowers, showed a lot of heart.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely. Well done to the Danes. Lots of resilliency and guile shown there at the end to win. 

Good day for GB so far. 2 golds and a silver and it could get even better.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oscar Pistorius advanced to the semi finals in the men's 400m today. The guy has 4 gold from the Paralympics and he's been trying to get approved for the Olympics for years. Seeing a double leg amputee race past able-bodied sprinters at the biggest sports event in the world is sorta cool.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol is it true Channel 9 in Australia are refusing to show the medals table because New Zealand are ahead of them?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So Usain Bolt stumbled out of the starting blocks but still just jogged into the semi-final's of the 100m... takes the piss really doesn't it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can tell he didnt really push himself at all. Could have easily ran that in under 9.8. Still don't think he's winning though. Been looking slightly sluggish for the last year or so.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bolt jogs to his first win in his opening heat at London 2012. No surprise. There's no reason for him to go all out now. Bolt won't likely put in big effort until the final. Wish I didn't have to head out soon since I'll be missing Blake's run, though I suppose there's nothing to see this early on except for possible drama if a big name goes down early. 

Now Powell's up.

And Gatlin also advanced with an easy win in 100m. I'm all for second chances but this guy has such a iffy past...
*sigh*
(I can't be too judgmental toward him; his first positive was for ADD-related stimulants, and I'm as guilty as him in that regard. Guess I'd just rather see a less controversial winner. )


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


> Lol is it true Channel 9 in Australia are refusing to show the medals table because New Zealand are ahead of them?


No, they showed the top 9 and then where Australia was in relation to that. NZ was coming 10th at the time. Normally they show the top 10 but channel 9 is fucking shit anyway.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oh, Powell out of his lane? Will that be ignored since it's a heat or will he get DQed?

Got my answer - he didn't interfere with anyone, so he's safe.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There's no point predicting who's going to win by looking at Bolt's race just before, he looked like he was goin only 70%


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rush said:


> No, they showed the top 9 and then where Australia was in relation to that. NZ was coming 10th at the time. Normally they show the top 10 but channel 9 is fucking shit anyway.


Lol ohk, just something my mate from NZ told me.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Blake through. Jamaica versus USA heating up...

Now I gotta go. I'm already late. I hate missing a big track day, and probably women's trampoline finals too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Powell/Bolt/Blake vs Gatlin/Bailey/Gay

Oh Yesss


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

All 5 big names through to the Semis tomorrow. If it all goes right then the final is gonna be fun as hell 

Gatlin V Gay V Bolt V Blake V Powell V 3 Jobbers ( :side: ) :mark:

Edit

Keep forgetting Ryan Baily. Don't see him challenging the rest but who knows.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Daniel Bailey and Richard Thompson I would expect to both make the final too. Ryan Bailey looks good, I expect Chambers to fight out with Gatlin for the 8th spot (BATTLE OF THE CHEATS). It'll probably take sub 10 seconds to make the final.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

japan can kiss my ass go senegal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Japan GOATING against Egypt. 

Egypt are down to 8 men at the moment. 

LMAO


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Glad to see that the British Athletes seem to have been thriving from the crowd support so far rather than buckling under the pressure. Chambers ran a really good first race, looks with a good outside shot of making the final if he runs like that again.

Ennis looks a lock for the Gold now as long as she finishes the 800m :mark:*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like Ashley Cole lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ennis with a PB in the javelin, her worst event, surely the gold will be hers now


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ennis really living up to her image as the poster-girl/home star of the Olympics. What a performance so far and she'll cruise to the Gold now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame Wiggins will still probably take SPOTY ahead of her. Any other year and she'd be a foregone conclusion for it.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wiggins definitely deserves it. Winning the Tour De France is an incredible achievement but then becoming the first Cyclist to win a Gold in the same year and in such dominant fashion makes it even sweeter. He might even get the Laureus award.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Another gold for U.S. in shooting!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I agree that Wiggins deserves it, more than deserves it. Just a shame that it happened in the same year as Ennis because she deserves it more than most of the past winners. She'll probably break a ton of the records after the 800m as well tonight with the position she is in.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everybody, check out Lithuania-USA basketball game. It's awesome so far.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Why do we not get the basketball game in Australia?

Fuck me.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A really awesome game. USA-LTU 55:50 at half time.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

So USA have won 3 gold medals in shooting.. :argh:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If America didn't win some golds in shooting, got to wonder what all their lunatics are doing with them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What events did GB win gold in today?


Ennis :mark: that is all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U.S. got lucky against Lithuania in basketball, a late run from :bron saves us.

Mexico/Senegal headed to extra time.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lithuania was awesome. Didn't win, but well done, guys.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

that olympic village getting to the usa basketball players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

last 5 rides and 5 world records for the Women's team pursuit team 

up against USA for the gold, wonder if they'll get another WR in the final


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mexico just gone 3-2 up in extra time


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh hey i wannt egypt to win...LOSE
Go senegal...LOSE
Maybe Honduras?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mexico swag. 

:datass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOHHHHH HONDOURAS ON THAT GOAT TIME. 

DAT GOAL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Red for Honduras. 

Fuuuuu


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OK Honduras as much as I love to see the underdog do well, I'd much rather travel all the way to Manchester to see Brazil play and not you guys, so you know if you would kindly let NeyGOATmar get a couple of goals that would be nice


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brazil scored. 

Honduras are falling apart. Not GOATING anymore.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*<3 <3 <3 SERENA WILLIAMS <3 <3 <3*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm actually with the guy who said it's pointless watching olympic football, i just can't watch the brazil game i'd rather watch the cycling. I'll watch GB later unless they are on at the same time as Ennis then in that case i'd switch over.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Think the Ennis Race starts at 8:45pm so yeah they will cross over, don't know what time the 10,000 metres start however


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's pretty easy to watch 2 events at once tbf, especially when one is Athletics. I'll probably watch the start of the Football after the Swimming and then watch the Athletics on my iPod depending on how the GB match goes. Will lose all interest in the football if Brazil go out unless GB make the Final. They shouldn't have too much trouble scoring aginst 10 man Honduras in 45 minutes with all the talent they have. Just have to beware of being caught on the break.

These 7/8th races in the Pursuit are so frustratingly pointless*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The only distraction I've had is the England/SA cricket game, but the online coverage meant I could watch the tennis on the laptop, because fuck choosing between the cricket at this stage in the game and Murray/Robson MAGIC.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Espinosa THE GOAT


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

For fuck sake Brazil 2-1 down and oh wait Brazil now have a penalty

edit: 2-2!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking hell Honduras with moments of sheer brilliance and other moments of just complete lunacy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Another gold in the cycling. the US team got absolutely smoked.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Talking of sheer brilliance Britian have another Gold and another World Record in the Track Cycling


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Neymar's tryouts for barca.

Flopping: Check


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope brazil going out so the mighty handjobs neymar is getting can stop.

What strikes me the most is how unsportsman like football is compared to everything else.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cycling Teams going HAM again. Just crazy how much they destroyed USA in the Final. Broke their own WR again.

Missed 2 goals watching the Cycling. Fuck. Brazil in front :mark: *


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

whos that guy for honduras who looks like chucho benitez?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Christ that was phenomenal in the womens pursuit final. Just an absolutely dominating display.


Just need Ennis and Farah to make this a nearly perfect day for us.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar GOATING. 

Also loling at Hulk...he's been pretty much worthless. 

90 millions player. :stuff


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BRA-CZE beach volleyball going on now. Erect.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Laura the blonde on the cycling team? Yes i would.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It's funny going from nearly all the other sports, where sportmanship has been superb, back to football. Where they are all acting like petulant twats.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wanted Egypt...
Wanted Senegal...
Wanted Honduras...
Dare I say I'm cheering for GB here?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damn it was really hoping for a Hondaurs win to give GB a chance if we get past S Korea. Can't see us beating Brazil so looks like we may get a Bronze


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Amazing performances again in the Velodrome, just extraordinary.

GB's athletics captain Dai Greene just bombed badly, probably going out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

5th-Horseman said:


> It's funny going from nearly all the other sports, where sportmanship has been superb, back to football. Where they are all acting like petulant twats.


This x10000. Love the sport despise most involved in it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Amazing performances again in the Velodrome, just extraordinary.
> 
> GB's athletics captain Dai Greene just bombed badly, probably going out.


Nope somehow he survives and he will run in the final.

GB Team to Face Korea 
Butland, Taylor, Richards, Caulker, Bertrand, Cleverley, Allen, Bellamy, Ramsey, Sinclair, Sturridge.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He's a very lucky boy, it was a poor run. Hopefully it gives him a huge kick up the arse for the final.

Still, can't complain at Team GB.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Celebrities all over the world take cover.

Such absolutely awful penalties. Ramsey is shocking.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Surely there's some better penalty takers than Ramsey? They were awful.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Dat South Korean goal ^_^


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not watching the football but heard Ramsey scored :suarez2. Wonder what celebrity is neext in line


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Done Jess Ennis, fantastic 800m 

Mo Farrah up next and we are looking good for a Gold in the long jump


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Jessica Ennis. Wonderful moment right there. Such a talented ass women


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ennis gets the Gold with a great 800m.
KJT looking really promising as well,shame about the accent


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Look at the final totals, Ennis smashed the field.

GOAT performance from the home star / poster girl of the games. All that pressure and she delivered her best ever score :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ennis! :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The football's so underwhelming compared to everything else,just doesn't have the same atmosphere.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastic performance by Ennis, smashed it. 

Katarina Johnson-Thompson looks like one for the future also.

Hoping for a gold for Mo Farah and gold for Rutherford in the long jump.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rutherford has won gold :mark:

Honestly I haven't even heard of him till this morning, but big will done to the lad


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Rutherford and Ennis were both beasts.

I am, of course, deeply pleased by my country's swimming results.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jess Ennis :mark: :mark: What a woman.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

White men can jump :cool2

The ginger Barney Stinson brings home Gold.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GB running shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Mo.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Didn't know watching the 10000m could be so tense :mark:

YES! Get in Mo.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Mo Farah :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking get in Mo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MIGHTY MO FARAH

Epic from Rutherford too.

Our best day at an Olympics EVER, six gold medals! Our greatest night of athletics ever too with 3 golds. Incredible.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeesssss Farrah! :mark:

Also, wow at that white American guy. :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mo Fucking Farrah :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What a night, wish I could be there in the stadium just to hear that roar when Mo crossed the line

Not ashamed to say that I'm almost in tears after all this


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh lordy what a run! 

Thrilling finish, the noise from the crowd was absolutely insane!

:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

6 golds in one day and 3 in the last fucking hour alone. Mannn this is a great day to be British I gotta say. Like Danny Boy said would have loved to be in the stadium for that


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking Mo!
Well done to the Brits, you've made this an utterly fantastic Olympics to watch, this day alone has been superb.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeesssss Farrah! :mark:
> 
> Also, *wow at that white American guy*. :mark:


I had the exact same response :lmao:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jamaica win women's 100m.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We on dat penalty time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bet Pearce regrets bringing so many English players right now.

:troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well only one outcome here :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Ramsey


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Jamaica win women's 100m.


:mark: Shelly Ann ftw!!. Was a pretty good race too I gotta say.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get in Clevs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sturridge knew it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOL STURRIDGE


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck off Sturridge. Why do that in a run up? Seriously..

Not going to ruin this night though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Had to be the English guy to fuck up :side: 

Feel for sturridge though. Came down to sudden death an d had to be him. Can tell he's pissed too


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol typical gb or england could not win a bag of shit in football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sturridge is terrible. Not a reaction to his penalty, just generally an awful, awful footballer.

Those penalties from the Koreans were outrageously good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodnight sweet Great Britain.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

GB lose on penalties...not shocking. It won't ruin the night for the British though, SIX gold medals today (right?), and three in one athletics sessions...unheard of. Amazing.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

To be fair they were 9 Excellent Penalties in that match, hit high and with power, what i want to see more of

Hopefully I see plenty of Korean and Brazilian chicks at OT :datass


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England's penalty curse carries on to Great Britain it seems :torres. Just knew Sturridge would miss. Well done to Korea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jess Ennis>>>>Football FACT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd blame Ramsey over everyone else. 

He is truly the WOAT. 

Lol'd @ Sturridge pushing him team mates aside and walking down the tunnel, great attitude.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Looks like it was a great day for GB at the track. I told you guys Jessica Ennis would win easily. 

Just started watching in time to see Mo Farah celebrate. 

The women are defending the golds in running. Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce wins gold again in 100m. Two Jamaicans (first and third), one American – Jamaica takes the lead in the fastest runners in the world competition!

Poor Borchin, the 20k race walker who collapsed just short of the finish. But out of that race came something pretty awesome – a first Olympic medal for Guatemala (who`ve been coming to the Olympics since the 1950s), and it`s a silver!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> Goodnight sweet Great Britain.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jessica Ennis getting her gold. What a wonderful moment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can we just watch Ennis all the time.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> I'd blame Ramsey over everyone else.
> 
> He is truly the WOAT.
> 
> *Lol'd @ Sturridge pushing him team mates aside and walking down the tunnel, great attitude.*


It is. He was visibly pissed at himself. What do you want him to do? I had no problem with what he did.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Can we just watch Ennis all the time.


This and can we have the Olympics over here all the time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah hard to blame Sturridge. Must have been a pretty hard moment to handle. Just needs to cool down a bit


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Great night for team GB tonight. It seems like the athletes in the UK are finally starting to realise this is the only time they'l ever be part of such an occasion on home soil.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> This and can we have the Olympics over here all the time.


Yeah i wasn't really excited by it, but last few days have been amazing and London and britain as a whole have done a terrific job


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Weightlifting was epic today!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Expecting both football semi finals to be amazing, especially Mexico-Japan, Japan has great counters but if Mexico keep the ball is going to make a lot of damage with Marco Fabian and Giovanni Dos Santos, besides it will be a great duel of 2 of the best Goalkeepers from the tournament


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

What a night. I wish I could have been there in person, but watching it all on TV is awesome enough. I defy even the most hardened of sports haters not to be moved by that.

Don't give a shit about GB football, it was always a bit of a gimmick and didn't mean anything to most people.

So far this Olympics is proving to be a big fuck you to all those Daily Mail reading, right wing twats who insisted that this Olympics was going to be an unmitigated disaster. I wish we could have it every year to be honest.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant, best night for british athletics ever, the amount of pressure on Farah and Ennis has been immense, they have been the face of the olympics, must have been amazing to be in that olympic stadium tonight. And then Rutherford went and got gold as well, tbh i had never even heard of him, thought Tomlinson was the best hope in the long jump. 


Really hope Murray can pull off the shock win against Federer tomorrow, and then the mixed doubles, would be great to see his reaction after just missing out at wimbledon


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If I just missed a penalty in a shootout and cost my team a key game I would not want to be around anyone as I would be so pissed off with myself so I can understand the reaction.


----------



## Whole-F'N-Show (Oct 27, 2008)

What a night for GB.
I dont care what's going on in the country/world lately.
Tonight and the last week has made me so proud to be British.
An unbelievable atmosphere in London, I've never known anything like it.
The stadium is buzzing, and the velodrome the past couple of days has been outrageous.
Loving it. I don't want it to end


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MEDAL COUNT


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day :mark: :mark:

Gonna be pretty bad when this gold rush ends..maybe tomorrow. But at least there's two silvers+ in the bag and a little something called the 100M FINAL. 

What's going on with the sailing? I swear I thought the Ben Ainslie event was supposed to end today.



WWE_TNA said:


> Laura the blonde on the cycling team? Yes i would.


Yeah, she caught my eye. As did the bald one :kg2 (I'm sure it was cancer-related or something, but why keep the tuft?)

I'd totally do Missy Franklin btw. And it's legal while she's in London. :side:



punx06 said:


> So far this Olympics is proving to be a big fuck you to all those Daily Mail reading, right wing twats who insisted that this Olympics was going to be an unmitigated disaster. I wish we could have it every year to be honest.


https://twitpic.com/7l917b

Dunno how the rest of the world are viewing this, but today was such a British day. Crowd were insane for it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

haribo said:


> What a day :mark: :mark:
> 
> Gonna be pretty bad when this gold rush ends..maybe tomorrow. But at least there's two silvers+ in the bag and a little something called the 100M FINAL.
> 
> What's going on with the sailing? I swear I thought the Ben Ainslie event was supposed to end today.



Ben Ainslie finishes his event tomorow in the medal race, all he needs to do his finish ahead of the Danish bloke to win Gold

Andy Murray Has a chance for a 2 Gold Medals tomorow

More Track Cycling from the velodrome with British involved

And Christine Orughrurururururu has a chance in the 400m Final

I'm gonna say we get 3 Gold's tomorow


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So far the Olympics have been great to watch. The fans in every event have been just fantastic, especially the Velodrome and the Olympic Stadium, I mean 80,000 people at the beginning of the first day of athletics? Insane.

Stories so far:

Phelps being the GOAT.
Great showing in the rowing, with crowd really getting behind all the rowers.
Murray hoping to make it two golds in one day, fingers crossed for that one.
British cyclists dominating at the Velodrome.
WIGGOLD!
Ennis takes all of the pressure, and turns it into an amazing gold medal.
Mo Farah. Just simply Mo Farah.

So onto tomorrow and the 100m's final, and I've got a feeling, and I've had it for awhile now, that Bolt wont win. If I was a betting man, I'd go with Blake. And hopefully Murray can get one Gold, but FedEx usually delivers on the big occasions.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I have both Congratulations and Condolences for GBR today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I did not expect Brazil to struggle against Honduras. Still think they will win. Glad GBR is out in football. 

I am quite surprised that Great Britain is doing so well in the Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too, they've done extremely well and made their country proud.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's hoping for a Mexico vs Brazil final. With Mexico winning of course


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

haribo said:


> I'd totally do Missy Franklin btw. And it's legal while she's in London. :side:


Same here. Rebecca Soni as well.

Just saw Phelps's final race. Its the end of an era, damn. GOAT.

Nice to get two more golds in the relays today. Enjoyed the swimming portion of the Olympics greatly. At least gymnastics will return tomorrow to cure my swimming hangover. Hopefully The Fab Five can further establish their legacy.

I'm not fussed about mens football. I've been watching it but its been meh. I guess I want Brazil to win so Oscar can get a medal. I'm more invested in women's football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

criticising sturridge for being upset is ridiculous. he just missed a penalty in the olympics for his country. it's better to storm off mad then have no reaction to it at all. shows that he wanted it, just like mario at the euros.

and he's not an awful footballer, that's just stupid.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Retired with the perfect ending, a gold medal and the status of the greatest Olympian of all time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Retired with the perfect ending, a gold medal and the status of the greatest Olympian of all time.


The perfect career. Michael Phelps is truly the GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's only 27 years old? :shocked: Is that old for swimmers?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> He's only 27 years old? :shocked: Is that old for swimmers?




Yeah, that's when they tend to stop competitively. Phelps could continue for another 4 just because he is that damn good, but I can appreciate that he doesn't want to come in to Rio not being at his formidable best.

Delighted about yesterday, just phenomenal support and wins. Delighted for Mo, behind Wiggo my favourite British athlete at the moment.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

lol...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When I was watching the weightlifting the commentators were calling all competitor's by their full name except for this guy LOOL.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


> He's only 27 years old? :shocked: Is that old for swimmers?


yep, and 31 is ancient if he wanted to continue.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea swimming is a very demanding sport, physically and mentally especially at that level.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

JEKingOfKings said:


> So far the Olympics have been great to watch. The fans in every event have been just fantastic, especially the Velodrome and the Olympic Stadium, I mean 80,000 people at the beginning of the first day of athletics? Insane.
> 
> Stories so far:
> 
> ...


Congrats to the British Track Cycling Team. They have been making the races boring to watch .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


> When I was watching the weightlifting the commentators were calling all competitor's by their full name except for this guy LOOL.


it's actually a pretty easy name to pronounce, just break it up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still pretty tiring to say over and over again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know jess trengove, who's running in the women's marathon right now. her brother's a gun aussie rules player and she's a really nice girl. she only started like 12 months ago and she's already competing in the olympics.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Yeah, that's when they tend to stop competitively. Phelps could continue for another 4 just because he is that damn good, but I can appreciate that he doesn't want to come in to Rio not being at his formidable best.
> 
> Delighted about yesterday, just phenomenal support and wins. Delighted for Mo, behind Wiggo my favourite British athlete at the moment.


Yeah kudo's to Mo. Plus he is a Gooner as well(Y)


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I can just about forgive him for being a Gooner!

I think Bolt will win today when all is said and done. I don't think he will have the most convincing of semi finals, but then will let loose in the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only person to challenge him in his heat is Bailey, he'll definitely make the finals, that's when t's going to get interesting.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crazy good night :mark:

What Ennis did was beyond incredible. New Commonwealth Record and totally killed the rest of the pack. Staggering achievement with all the hype and pressure on her for these games. Heptathlon isn't just any other event either. Takes a ridiculously elite athlete just to even compete at the Olympics in it, let alone win it like that. Farah ran basically a perfect race too, so fucking good.

Looooooooool at the Football. Ramsey's penalties were shocking. Said when it went to ET it'd be 5-4 on Penalties and Sturridge would miss the last one. From the GB game I've watched he's been terrible. Terrible link up play and exceptionally greedy for someone in his position. I know people say it's a finisher instinct but it's not when your link up play and your decision making are terrible. Not like he's a great finisher either to warrant being selfish. When it's Ronaldo you can let it slide because most of the time he produces the goods even if he's selfish but Sturridge is NO Ronaldo. Hopefully this year (poor Chelsea form, being dropped, missing out on Euro squad and now the Olympics) really kicks his arse into gear because he's a talent. Still on for the Brazil/Japan Final I predicted. Expect Japan to beat Brazil too. Haven't conceded a goal all tournament and Brazil are just leaking goals.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Same here. Rebecca Soni as well.


Yeah, awful voice though. :lol


How bad is the walking event? Seriously? I watch about 20 seconds and either laugh myself to tears or just weep that this is an Olympic sport.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

They can do 20k in 1 hour 20 minutes though...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Still embarrassing


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Have you ever tried race walking? It's damn hard and those guys are fit. I've been running competitively since I was eight years old and there is no way I'd be able to keep up with a race walker if I was trying to copy that stride. 

The guy falling in your pic was the defending Olympic gold medalist. It's a deceptively tough sport where you can be disqualified at any moment for lifting you foot the wrong way.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> Still embarrassing



^ Da Fuck :lmao

No doubt it is slightly tougher than it looks after all it's not straight walking there's a technique too it and it's over a long distance. 

9:50pm needs to hurry the fuck up. Need my 100m fix :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUUU the Tennis matches are delayed due to rain.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Swedish Gold in some boat sport ( star boat?)!
Great Britain choked!

This olympic now feels much better.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Just waiting for the 100m - my event.
If only I kept at the sprinting... :/*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

My last word on race walking: Goofy looking for sure – there's no denying it – but then I guess I have to give them extra credit for being willing to train, and train hard, in a sport that everyone laughs at. It's like solo synchronized swimming, everyone looks at it and thinks, _WTF is this shit?_ :lmao

Looking forward to the men's 100m final :mark:, and Oscar Pistorius in the 400m. I've watched him dominate in Paralympics – which he'll do again this year, no doubt – and now here he is in an Olympic final. There have been very few folks appear at both events and he had to fight at the Court of Arbitration for Sport to be allowed to compete against able-bodied athletes (some folks wonder if his carbon-fiber legs give him an advantage, and what admitting him could lead to in the future). He's also a member of South Africa’s 4×400 relay team. And he's a great guy. I'm super pleased for him. After all the arguments and feel good stories in the press, the athletes just think of him as someone else they have to beat. That's awesome.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Skip to 0:39





:lmao We seem determined to piss off other countires with the power of flags

Ben Ainslie looking good for another Gold


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The mens Badminton final is amazing. :mark:

Edit - Noooooooo Lee Chong Wei lost. He was sooo close.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Ben Ainslie looking good for another Gold


Not so much anymore, fairly touch and go right now

edit - Pretty lucky there winning finishing 9th in the medal race


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> Looks like Ashley Cole lol


During the opening ceremony, me and my sisters saw him and all said the same thing :lmao

Was over the moon last night for Ennis, Mo and the ginger wizard (Ginger Barney Stinson to me). I'll never forget last night.

Can't wait for the 100m tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ainslie wins the gold :


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Federer slacking, definitely not on that GOAT mode.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES MURRAY!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Today's the first day that I've not bothered watching anything, I'm waiting for the 100m which starts at 6:40 tonight? That should be good.

I'm kinda pissed off about Team GB men's football being knocked out last night, I've got tickets for the match they would have been in on tuesday and would have been great to see them. Brazil's next world cup team being in that game will make up for it though as it's probably the only time I'll ever get to see Neymar play.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah for me it is the tennis which I only watch when the top 4 play each other as they are the only ones who entertain me, the tennis doubles and the athletics later on.

I can see Japan winning the football though Mexico have a good team as well and Brazil will of course be the favs


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Matrix-style replays they're using in the gymnastics are awesome, why havent we seen this before? (dont recall them being used last week).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

GET IN!!!

MURRAY GETS GOLD!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well he may not have won a major championship just yet, but he does have an Olympic Gold Medal and there's not many Tennis players that can say that


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

THIS Olympics is getting better and better!!!! GREAT Britain bossing this Olympics


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I had to watch the woman's 100m in a pub last night and couldn't hear shit. Did they interview Shelly-Ann Fraser (I refuse to add the Pryce part because two hyphens in a name is one too many) after the race, and if so did she do a better interview than the one after she won in Berlin 3 years ago? Because if she did then someone needs to hook me up with that yesterday.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic atmosphere at the mens Badminton final, loving Lin Dans pimp moustache too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

METTA WORLD PEACE said:


> I had to watch the woman's 100m in a pub last night and couldn't hear shit. Did they interview Shelly-Ann Fraser (I refuse to add the Pryce part because two hyphens in a name is one too many) after the race, and if so did she do a better interview than the one after she won in Berlin 3 years ago? Because if she did then someone needs to hook me up with that yesterday.


I dont rememeber seeing them interview her last night which was a shame. Her win got lost in the shuffle anyway between Farrah, Rutheford, Ennis & The GB/Korea shootout so it wasn't highlighted much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Gatlin and Powell progress as expected. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The﻿ Lexarssist;11844841 said:


> *Gatlin and Powell progress as expected. *


Powell finished 3rd bruh. Top 2 progress. He could get a fastest loser place though. Gatlin was in beast mode though. Could get third


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Powell finished 3rd bruh. Top 2 progress. He could get a fastest loser place though. Gatlin was in beast mode though. Could get third


*
Oh top 2. Right, my mistake. Bolt should breeze this

EDIT: Bolt, expected*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

9.87 for Bolt in his semi and he was coasting in the last 20 metres

If Bolt get's a good start then that Gold Medal is in the bag


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bolt made that look easy as hell. 9.8 and jogged the last of it. Ite so Gatlin, Bolt, Bailey & Seemingly Powell are through. Gay & Blake left and we got ourself a great 100m final lineup :mark:

Edit 

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Tasty-looking lineup for the 100m final*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gemili very close to making it through as a fastest loser which is very good for an 18 year old. May be a future medal contender in the 100m hopefully :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bolt, Powell, Blake, Gay, Gatlin, Bailey, Thompson & Martina. 

7/8 qualified under 10 seconds. Ohh shit son :mark:

4 guys to go under 9.8 I say.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*100m Final is gonna be insane based on the Semis. Difficult to choose between Blake and Bolt as both eased off at the end but I'm gonna with Blake. Wouldn't be shocked if all 8 ran under 10 which would be nuts. Bolt and Blake are probably gonna push each other to a new WR or at least a new OR.*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Bolt to win. Think he'll set a new WR, too. 9.5 flat?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Would be surprised if the WR is broken but if it is I honestly see both Blake & Bolt breaking it. Who gets the gold and the official record is the question though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ireland finally have a medal! Let's hope it turns out to not be bronze.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

JOHN JOE NEVIN!!! :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Delighted for John Joe, that was a great fight, and still a few more boxing medal chances, that'll do nicely.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ohuruogh so close to getting the Gold again she will incredible so close to winning it at the end. Well done to Ross for winning


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great run by Christine Ohuruogu, don't think the experts were expecting that.

The medals still coming in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Richards Ross THE GOAT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everyone needs to stop what they are doing and turn on the olympics right now :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy fuck my heart is about to explode


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is fucking INTENSE!!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Come on Bolt!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BOLT GOATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

USAIN GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Get the fuck in.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

YES!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

USAIN FUCKING BOLT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BOLT THE UNDISPUTED GOAT. 

THE GOAT OF GOATS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

USAIN BOLT IS THE GOAT OF GOATS


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bolt is the fucking man, imagine if Bolt would play NFL Football, he would be the rookie of the year for sure!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:bolt

Unbelieeeeeeeeevable. So pleased he got it. He'll be defending his 200M and 4x100M crowns too. GOAT.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I tell you what Usain Bolt is gunna destroy some minge tonight in London.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Quality.

Powell ruining the everyone under 10 seconds thing. And Gatlin can fuck off..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*THE GOAT'S*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *I tell you what Usain Bolt is gunna destroy some minge tonight in London.*


Well they have a lot of condoms ready just in case in the Olympics village


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sucks for Powell though man seems like he strained up. Someone put it best on my Twitter. He was the guy who initial gave Jamaica that push into the spotlight before Bolt came in and ran with it and left him as the forgotten man :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*USAIN G.O.A.T* Knew 100% he would win. Total Big Race player and always brings it when needed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bolt is GOAT, feel sorry for powell.


:lmao :lmao colin's reaction.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Usain GOAT does it again. Glad for him. Saved the best for the last!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Colin Jackson made that race 10x better. Shame we didn't have him on commentary during it :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Here comes what's his name!!!! Here he comes THE BIG MAN!!!! THE BIG MAN!!!! :LMAO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:bolt


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome, Bolt, Blake and fuck Gaitlan cheating twat, should never have been in..


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dear John Inverdale

Please fuck off and die

k

thx

bye

:bolt GOATing it :mark: Insane race. All under 10.0 is insane excluding Powell who pulled up. Really hope Bolt defends his 200M title now after that. Knew it'd take at least a new OR to beat Blake. Fuck Gatlin. Felt so bad for Gay during his interview losing out to that piece of shit. Probably would have had 3rd if his lean was better.

Oh and Colin Jackson is a wonderful person. Michael Johnson esque analysis needs trademarking.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bolt is a cunt. Never puts anyone over. 

Bryan vs Bolt at WM. GOAT vs GOAT.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

what a guy! just brilliant.



> Usain Bolt: It's all about business for me, and I brought it
> 
> I was happy. When I did the first round. I was slightly worried about my start - I was worried about a false start so I sat in my blocks a bit. People can talk. I tell you people it's all about business for me, and I brought it. When it comes down to business, I know what to do. The crowd were wonderful. I could feel that energy. I feel extremely good and happy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wkdsoul Agreed can't believe people were even cheering for him on facebook :kenny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's an amazing time to live in, we get to witness athletes who may never be emulated again in history. And Bolt just reinforces it.

Brings tears to my eyes bros.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone has a video of it already?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wkdsoul Agreed can't believe people were even cheering for him on facebook :kenny


I did what now? i presume fucked off gaitlan and chambers as well for that matter.. cheaters!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So I'm just reading that NBC (The American Broadcasters for the Olympics) didn't actually show the race live.

Words fail me, feel bad for the Americans who have to put up with that shit


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah apparently NBC showed a rerun of the show jumping instead of the 100m final :lmao

Anyway glad Bolt won, pity seeing gatlin pick up a medal, he shouldnt even be competing. Hope Bolt gets to double in the 200m


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> So I'm just reading that NBC (The American Broadcasters for the Olympics) didn't actually show the race live.
> 
> Words fail me, feel bad for the Americans who have to put up with that shit


Holy shit.. we need Goro to do a four hand facepalm for that...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Czech female beach volleyball team....

:datass :datass :datass


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

danny_boy said:


> So I'm just reading that NBC (The American Broadcasters for the Olympics) didn't actually show the race live.
> 
> Words fail me, feel bad for the Americans who have to put up with that shit


No fucking way :lmao. Man this network sucks big time. Feel really bad for America having to deal with them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> I did what now? i presume fucked off gaitlan and chambers as well for that matter.. cheaters!


Huh I was agreeing with your post lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another brilliant front page of The Times



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Feel bad for Tyson Gay that he missed out on a bronze thanks to that dickhead Gatlin. He was clearly devastated too.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Colin Jackson made that race 10x better. Shame we didn't have him on commentary during it :lol


His 9.64 prediction :wilkins




Abk92 said:


> Anyone has a video of it already?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bolt. 


I don't know where that came from, he's been overshadowed by Blake all year. But wow. Guess all that partying hasn't been bad for him at all. 1-2 Jamaica! Poor Powell. He's tried for so long to earn his individual medal. His face today, he looked like the old star who sat watching the new big things pass him by forever. 

Sanya Richards-Ross ran a proper pace for a 400m this time. Shame Krivoshapka and Montsho had a mediocre final.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:busta


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe people feel for Powell. He didn't pull up with an injury at all. Just knew he was beat so pulled a John Terry.

Nothing more needs to be said on Bolt. It's all been said already.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> The Czech female beach volleyball team....
> 
> :datass :datass :datass


Too bad they went out to us today :terry. I agree though Slukova is fucking hot. And so is Laura Ludwig (Germany). Although I think she's more the adorable type than hot. Both U.S. teams through to the semis. Should pick up a gold there. Hope we do it in indoor volleyball too. Been very interested in the volleyball.

USAIN BOLT. Unbeatable. Such a fucking beast. I'm more happy seeing Richards-Ross got the gold in the women's 400. An American with a gold in track can now be crossed off my mental list.

Was upset to see McKayla Maroney get a silver. Her first result on vault was great, second was a fuck up. I was very confident she was gonna get gold too, since no one else prior was that great. Felt so damn bad for the Canadian (Elsabeth Black). It was so sad seeing her fall hard on her first attempt, cry, and then be too hurt to do her second attempt.  Also what the fuck at the 37 year old doing vault. Crazy.

Also mad that China are back in the lead on medal/gold count :neuer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So that's 4/4 Olympic Gold and each time he broke the Olympic record...

G.O.A.T? I think so


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> I can't believe people feel for Powell. He didn't pull up with an injury at all. Just knew he was beat so pulled a John Terry.
> 
> Nothing more needs to be said on Bolt. It's all been said already.


Exactly. He gave up. Period.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I felt so bad for Tyson Gay. Lost out on bronze medal by .01. 

I've always been a fan of Tyson Gay. Very humble and timid guy. Not much of a Justin Galtin fan.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck NBC on TV, that's why you watch the live streams live, if possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I felt so bad for Tyson Gay. Lost out on bronze medal by .01.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Tyson Gay. Very humble and timid guy. Not much of a Justin Galtin fan.


I don't respect cheaters.

Tyson Gay deserved it, the fastest man in USA history with no Olympic Medals lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I can't believe people feel for Powell. He didn't pull up with an injury at all. Just knew he was beat so pulled a John Terry.
> 
> Nothing more needs to be said on Bolt. It's all been said already.


Yeah let's forget he was having leg problems before the games started :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

4x100m relay is going to be awesome. USA would need to have a perfect race to get eve close to Jamaica.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

PATTY GOAT MILLS puts down a 3 with seconds remaining for us to beat russia 82-80, he's already put in a 39 point GOAT performance the game before and now we play usa in the quarters. didnt think we'd even make it out of the group so pretty good.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Surprising this is the same USA team that beat Argentina...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Get ready for her tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> PATTY GOAT MILLS puts down a 3 with seconds remaining for us to beat russia 82-80, he's already put in a 39 point GOAT performance the game before *and now we play usa in the quarters. * didnt think we'd even make it out of the group so pretty good.


what? USA is coming first in their group, we're currently in 2nd and are guaranteed 3rd. We're not going to play the USA unless they lose against Argentina  We were always going to beat GB and China though, was always confident of finishing 4th.

edit: ah shit, they split ties based on head to head and we lost to both spain and brazil. lame.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

On Powell sympathy: I've always liked Powell. I can't help feeling a bit sad for him. Gay too, for that matter. Would have liked to see either of them take the bronze. I've already mentioned not being a Gatlin fan, so...yeah. 





Rockhead said:


> Was upset to see McKayla Maroney get a silver. Her first result on vault was great, second was a fuck up. I was very confident she was gonna get gold too, since no one else prior was that great. Felt so damn bad for the Canadian (Elsabeth Black). It was so sad seeing her fall hard on her first attempt, cry, and then be too hurt to do her second attempt.  *Also what the fuck at the 37 year old doing vault. Crazy.*


McKayla missing a vault was a shocker. No one saw that coming. About Oksana Chusovitina - Crazy, huh? She's the 2011 (I think) world silver medalist and won the silver in Beijing 4 years ago. She competes for Germany in part as thanks for the country helping her son when he was sick. Equally amazing, there's a 39 year old guy with gray hair in the rings final.

I think the oldest athlete in London is in his 70s (Japanese? Not sure, but it's someone in riding.) and there's a 65 year old in show jumping for Canada (Ian Millar).


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I felt so bad for Tyson Gay. Lost out on bronze medal by .01.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Tyson Gay. Very humble and timid guy. Not much of a Justin Galtin fan.


Gay's probably my favourite guy on the entire US squad other than Kobe 'Conqueror of the White Woman' Bryant. He was utterly devastated in the post-race interview on BBC. Although finishing fourth behind Gatlin still leaves him with about a 75% chance of a bronze medal in the end, anyway. Where dem piss tests, motherfucker?

Bolt GOAT being Bolt = best ten seconds in sport. Can't believe I ever doubted him even a little.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah let's forget he was having leg problems before the games started :side:


Let's also forget he's a serial choker. He's just a jobber to the stars, man.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

YES A SECOND GOLD YYYEEEAAHHHHHH


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

KATIE FUCKING TAYLOR!!!!! goosebumps!, irish support being brilliant as always.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

KATIE TAYLOR!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That was emotional, after the euros how weird is it hearing the fields of Athenry sung in a completely different context.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> YES A SECOND GOLD YYYEEEAAHHHHHH


yeah but if you read foxsports. OUR COACHES ARE THE GOLDEN BOYS



> WHAT'S worse? Getting smashed up by the rest of the world at the Olympics or knowing that Australian coaches are helping them do it?
> 
> Foreign athletes trained by Aussies have won 14 gold medals so far in London - if they could form a nation in their own right they would be fourth on the medal table.
> 
> ...


:terry :terry :terry

Its quite sad that this is a story over the aussies that are competing/still to compete.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> I don't respect cheaters.
> 
> Tyson Gay deserved it, the fastest man in USA history with no Olympic Medals lol


Same. Once he got banned years ago I totally forgot about him. When he showed up at the Olympic trials it was like a "Wtf he's still alive?" type thing. 

It wasn't Tyson's best race. He had 9.69 before that's why I was expecting him to medal.


Calvin Klein said:


> 4x100m relay is going to be awesome. USA would need to have a perfect race to get eve close to Jamaica.


The USA women have a much better chance of beating Jamaica. Matter of fact they have beat them recently. USA men will need perfect hand offs and speed, but at the end of the day once Bolt gets the boton it's over.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god our media loves a bit of a whinge eh

it's exactly what i said earlier. the lack of funding. of course these coaches are going to seek out more money and more success if there's no reason besides national pride to coach our athletes.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> *Source: BBC Sport* Algeria's Taoufik Makhloufi has been excluded from the Olympic Games for not trying in Monday morning's 800m heat.
> 
> Makhloufi, who won one of Sunday's 1500m semi-finals, was forced to race in the 800m after Algeria failed to withdraw him before Sunday's deadline.
> 
> ...


Saw the race myself and didn't think anything of it at the time, but by the look of things the Algerian's have made a complete mess of this situation


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The USA men's 4x100 relay team have an honest to goodness shot of winning provided they manage to keep their hands on the fucking baton. Whatever variation of GOAT/Blake/Powell (if he races/happens to be fit (suspicions of whether or not he really did pull up aside))/Frater/Carter they go with (although I don't see why they'd need to change the Bolt/Blake/Carter/Frater WR team unless they're desperate to get Powell in there) is always going to be the favourite and will probably only lose if they drop the baton or Asafa Powell ties his shoelaces together, but Gay/Gatlin/Bailey/whoever else is a team that would win most relay races if Jamaica was, like, swallowed up by the sea and ceased to exist.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Laura Trott going for another gold.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Boxing Association reported that the crowd noise for the Taylor v Jonas fight reached 113.7 decibels, equivalent to a jackhammer next to your ear!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Laura Trott going for another gold.


no idea what her and the Aussie rider are doing but they're fucking themselves over in this points race.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Let's also forget he's a serial choker. He's just a jobber to the stars, man.


Still can't blame him for pulling a strain he had problems with from the trails in Jamaica. Just unfortunate on his part. He does choke though which is a shame. If he hadn't false started all them years ago he would probably have at least one gold to his name. Shit fucked up his confidence bad


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

France goalie has stone hands


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> no idea what her and the Aussie rider are doing but they're fucking themselves over in this points race.


Agreed apart from a few of them most were riding pretty defensive.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kenny vs Bauge in the sprint final, might be difficult for kenny, Bauge has won the last 2 finals of the world championships against kenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bauge is built like a tank, good race from kenny then.

Vicky time.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kenny :mark:

GB just dominate the track, it's pretty damn awesome. Full of entertainment too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

She's so fucking fast.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shame you're only allowed one entrant per nation per event and that they cut the number of events, otherwise our medals total from the Velodrome would be bonkers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Agreed apart from a few of them most were riding pretty defensive.


yeah, a few places higher and they'd both be in brilliant position for a medal.

Aussies assured of another gold, and Perkins just won bronze. Medal tally slowly climbing. Shame that Diamond choked in the shooting. Was sitting in outright gold with like 7 shots left, missed a couole and finished 4th after a shootout


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

GOLD FOR KENNY!!!!


GET IN!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gold for Kenny.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kenny :mark:

These Sprints are so intense. Totally bossing the cycling yet again. Insane. You'd have to be confident of getting at least 2 of the 3 Golds left between Hoy/Pendleton/Trott*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:mark:

Just that damn good. Want to get on my bike now, inspired.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

THE REAL KING KENNY


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Laura :mark: :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant from Laura Trott in the elimination race


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Greco-Roman wrestling is quite exciting


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cannot wait for the USA/Canada women's football game.

THE GOAT Christine Sinclair gonna GOAT.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

There was far too much SWAG in the Men's 100 Meter Final.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jason Kenny has the same amount of gold medals as Australia.

:troll

Lets see what Dai Greene's got tonight.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Still can't decide which commentary I liked more, Jackson's " Here comes the big man " or Neville's orgasm for the Torres goal versus Barcelona.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jackson easy, the finger clicking made it even better and the "what's his name"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Nevilles was awesome but Colin Jackson's was just outstanding. Defo the better of The two


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Felix is just fantastic to watch, great runner and not to steal words for the commentators but she really does glide.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Jason Kenny has the same amount of gold medals as Australia.
> 
> :troll
> 
> Lets see what Dai Greene's got tonight.


already decided we're merging with NZ, and now we just need two more nations to join team ANZAC :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well these shot putters are quite erm manly.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rush said:


> no idea what her and the Aussie rider are doing but they're fucking themselves over in this points race.


Like Clancy and the Aussie did in the Scratch race yesterday. fpalm

The Elimination races are awesome.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The US have some class female sprinters felix, jeter and richards.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow the noise in the Stadium when Holly Bleasdale made that Pole Vault and it's only the earlier rounds


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Wow the noise in the Stadium when Holly Bleasdale made that Pole Vault and it's only the earlier rounds


its the final.

disappointed Boyd bombed out with 2 non attempts. Wind must be a real bitch or at least i hope so otherwise the commentators could shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alex Morgan. 

:datass

Loved the fuck out of the track events last night.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

USA going HAM on Canada on these opening minutes.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rush said:


> its the final.
> 
> disappointed Boyd bombed out with 2 non attempts. Wind must be a real bitch or at least i hope so otherwise the commentators could shut the fuck up about it.


Yeah I meant the earlier rounds in the final


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well if she missed she was eliminated


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Well these shot putters are quite erm manly.


the screams are fucking blood curdling!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SIIIIIIINNNCLLLIIIIIIRRRE DA GOAT 

GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> the screams are fucking blood curdling!


:lol i nearly shat bricks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I might be late but PATTY MILLS. Beast mode for Australia today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Canada leading 1-0 at the half. 

WE ON DAT GOAT TIME.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck You Gaitlan, stop smiling...


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah Latvia beat USA in beach volleyball. Eat it .4th place guranteed.USA goes home HAAHAHHA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a pathetic goal to concede. 

FUCK


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GOAL BY MEGAN RAPINOE!

USA and Canada tied at 1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CHRRRRISSSTIIIIINNNE SINCLAIR 

HOLLLLLLY FUCCCCCCCKKKK

GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie sign them up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK ME This is impossible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MEGAN RAPINOE. FUCKING HELL.

LMAO at anyone who insults women's football. This game is more exhilarating than anything the men did in the tournament. Christ what a game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sinclair again, wtf goalfest. shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMFMMMMMFFFFGGHGG THIS IS THE GOAT ARE U FUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKIING KIDDING ME


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

omg at this football game. 

Switched from athletics since steeplechase is on and it's all kicked off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Need to bring on Sydney Leroux imo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinclaire IS THE GOAT. 


She's insanely critical.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Going 3-4-3 a risk that's gotta be taken.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My heart is about to explode


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The GOAT of Women's sport is competing and you're all watching women's football? :kenny


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

PENALTY!!!! OMFG


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUUCCCK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> The GOAT of Women's sport is competing and you're all watching women's football? :kenny


Who?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WAMBACH. HELL FUCKING YEAH.

What a freaking game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GODDAMN 

This is the best football game I've seen all year. I CANT FUCKING BREATHE.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Who?












The GOAT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> GODDAMN
> 
> This is the best football game I've seen all year. I CANT FUCKING BREATHE.


I agree. This is nuts.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alex Morgan? would smash.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

While here, can I give props to 










She might be the hottest player on either team USA or Canada. Her, Hope Solo and Alex Morgan all rock










It's close


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ damn at that Canadian player :datass



WWE_TNA said:


> Who?












28 World Records. No biggie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wambach misses a sitter. She needed to put that in. Shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's Morgan for me.

WTF what a miss.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> ^ damn at that Canadian player :datass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pole Vaulting? please i'd rather watch male gymnastics.

Did she win :terry:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Canadian girl was Jonelle Filigno btw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> ^ damn at that Canadian player :datass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiss of death by Seb.

But yeah, the way she usually just clears the bar is immense.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kirani James 19yo 400m champion, Beast.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is still hot, bad game or not. 

I don't know all the Canadian players, but Jonelle was the cutest one I saw.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Strombone ‏@strombone1

Any second now I expect Vince McMahon to come running down the pitch! #canadavsusa #olympics2012










:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao I've never heard Old Trafford so loud. This is fucking nuts.

you lose United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Young and barca would not go well in womens football there's not enough diving.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm quite the fan of #6 on Canada.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If United States cannot win this game, then I guess it would be preferable to see Canada win against Japan. Sinclair deserves some type of tournament win I suppose after this effort. The Rio Olympics would be a better time for that IMO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Canada are burned out.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm quite the fan of #6 on Canada.


I think that's Kaylyn(sp?) Kyle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alex Morgan and Dat Ass.

Fit Canadian chicks in the crowd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I think that's Kaylyn(sp?) Kyle


You're right, just looked it up.

This is one hell of a game. Can only hope the finals are just as good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is insane, desperation defending....THIS NEEDS TO GO TO PENALTIES NOW.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sign Morgan please Fergie, she can cross.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Score plz Canada.

And don't worry Alex, I will help take your mind off the loss.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

This is some game, one of the most exciting I've watched all year.

Also, Alex Morgan :datass


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

COME ON CANADA


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Morgan and Wambach have worked real hard against a tired Canadian defense in extra-time. I wish Leroux made some good runs into the box when Morgan made her way in their.

Penalties fucking hell. Come on U.S. As a fan I've had too much good luck on penalties this year, feel like I'm due for a letdown .


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JM said:


> Score plz Canada.
> 
> And don't worry Alex, I will help take your mind off the loss.



Hands off pal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG

Alex "FUCKING" Morgan. I LOVE YOU


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I WANT TO HAVE BABIES WITH ALEX MORGAN


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ALEX MORGAN

:datass


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yessssss Morgan, you sexy sexy woman.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OH FUCK YOU USA!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God dammit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> ALEX MORGAN
> 
> :datass


(Y)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

At least the bitch that scored was hot


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

She should have celebrated by removing her top.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Alex Morgan!!!!!!!!!!!! WE WIN ALL OF THE NORTH AMERICAS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That was some of the worst fucking defending I've ever seen. Canada just gave away the fucking goal. 

That was some Arsenal defending right there.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thrilling match, doubt the game at OT tomorow will be better than that but if it is then we'll be in for such a treat


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> She should have celebrated by removing her top.


You perverted pig.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What a thrilling game with USA and Canada. This Women's Soccer team is so good. Way much better than the Men's team. Time for a redemption match against Japan for the Gold Medal. It should be good!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I *legitimately* feel bad for Christine Sinclair. I _almost_ wish Canada won now. 

I will cheer for Canada in 2016. 

Also - does anyone disagree that this was easily the best game of the tournament to date? That's probably the best game in any of the last 4 Olympics - men or women's. That was ridiculously well played.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah what's up with all the perverts in here :kobe

Now onto basketball. Come on MELO, break some more RECORDS.

Highly doubt the men's games tomorrow are gonna have that kind of excitement. I expect Brazil to beat Korea. I don't even remember who Mexico are facing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Perfect timing for that game to end now that the basketball game is on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah what's up with all the perverts in here :kobe


Here's ALEX MORGAN just trying to take the female game to a whole knew level with her speed and determination and then we got purvs in here just wanting to see the goods. OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Beat those Americunts in the finals, Japan. :kobe3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Beat those Americunts, Japan. :kobe3


:sadpanda

YOU CAN'T USE THE KOBE SMILEY LIKE THAT! 'MERICA!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah what's up with all the perverts in here :kobe


Your suprised that there's perverts on a wrestling forum? Come on now



> Highly doubt the men's games tomorrow are gonna have that kind of excitement. I expect Brazil to beat Korea. I don't even remember who Mexico are facing.


Japan


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Alex isn't even that hot.



Brye said:


> :sadpanda
> 
> YOU CAN'T USE THE KOBE SMILEY LIKE THAT! 'MERICA!


:bron2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JM said:


> You perverted pig.





Rockhead said:


> Yeah what's up with all the perverts in here :kobe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Japan will beat Mexico tomorrow and could shock Brazil in the final. 

In the women I expect USA to win it but shame Canada lost after putting up such a great fight against USA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Alex isn't even that hot.


You need glasses bro?

Anyway, hopefully Canada can still get the Bronze. This should have been the hold medal game but that's the way it goes. Hopefully for all you Americans the US doesn't have a hangover for the next game with this game being so back and forth and draining.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Alex isn't even that hot.


:shaq


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:draper


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Great day of ladies boxing, footie and gymnastics (i love the uneven bars).

Katie Taylor to beat the snot out of everyone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Great day of ladies boxing, footie and gymnastics (i love the uneven bars).
> 
> Katie Taylor to beat the snot out of everyone


Don't forget the "Women's" Shot put :terry


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got a bad feeling about this basketball game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck bros im hurtin :


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Fuck bros im hurtin :


:terry1


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What do the non canadians think of the Womens Canada-USA soccer/football game?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

dxbender said:


> What do the non canadians think of the Womens Canada-USA soccer/football game?


Best game i've watched all tournament, that said i've only watched about 3 or 4 and all have been the mens.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol Durant and USA in general too good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So I believe Australia are in the quarters vs U.S. Let the best team win. :kobe3 :bron :durant :harden :westbrook2


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Canada got some harsh calls from the ref but they have themselves to blame too for letting three leads go away.

This USA team doesn't have anywhere near the technical ability of at least 4-5 teams in this tournament but they still find ways to win. I hate this direct long ball style


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Patty 'GOAT' Mills will drop 100 and lead us to victory :harden


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> This USA team doesn't have anywhere near the technical ability of at least 4-5 teams in this tournament


:cole1

On a side note, I didn't see any Americans ragging on Canada all game, and a ton of Canadians dumping on the United States throughout. 

And _we're_ the rude douchebags, eh?

:kobe


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> :cole1
> 
> On a side note, I didn't see any Americans ragging on Canada all game, and a ton of Canadians dumping on the United States throughout.
> 
> ...


I don't see Canadians bragging about how their country is the greatest in the world quite as often as their American counterparts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Since when does the best technical team win things in football :kobe.

Actually I'll rephrase that to technical ability does not always =/= winning.

Remember Chelsea and the Champions League till the end of time, people. ique2

Its all about strategy. And U.S. have two smart forwards in Morgan and Wambach, and a competent midfield.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> I don't see Canadians bragging about how their country is the greatest in the world quite as often as their American counterparts.


Maybe not, but, well, the United States _is_ pretty great. Not really our fault we got the most optimal section of the North American continent that has good skiing/snowboarding _and_ good beaches. Not to mention awesome fall foliage and mountains galore. We lucked out when borders were drawn centuries ago.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't even know why I watch NBC and their half-assed coverage of the Olympics. But congrats to Jennifer Suhr on winning gold in pole vault, and beating the hot Russian favorite. Still haven't seen it yet, because it hasn't aired.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i was watching that until like 5am Rockhead so it was good and bad Boyd dropped out early


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Elena Isinbaeva only got bronze daym. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NBC jumps around like fucking crazy. I'd have liked to watch the full pole vault event.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^I watched it jus for her lol, although at least an american won the gold, congrats Jennifer Suhr!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> NBC jumps around like fucking crazy. I'd have liked to watch the full pole vault event.


Damn I thought the pole vault event was tomorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Legasee said:


> Damn I thought the pole vault event was tomorrow.


Women's was tonight but men might be tomorrow.

Field events are my favorite part of the Olympics. Wish there was more of them on in the day time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I stopped watching pretty much. Fucking water polo and hockey on all the time. If you're gonna show team sports show HANDBALL...or women's volleyball:side:

Pretty disappointed in the lack of track and field. At least when I've turned on the TV. Shit should be on 24/7.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I stopped watching pretty much. Fucking water polo and hockey on all the time. If you're gonna show team sports show HANDBALL...or women's volleyball:side:
> 
> *Pretty disappointed in the lack of track and field. At least when I've turned on the TV. Shit should be on 24/7.*


Agreed. NBC saves all that for the night and just shows the big stuff. I'd much rather watch the full events though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they waste so much time with these sob stories that we're supposed to care about. Just let me see them run, jump, vault, shot put...all that good stuff.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its all about the dat ratings!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Found in an Australian newspaper lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Idowu out already.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

19th Gold for GB, Gold and Bronze in the Triathlon 

3 Golds up for grabs in the cycling later today


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

GB on fire.

I have so much respect for those who compete in the triathlon.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The swag of grabbing a flag and then walking over the line was just too brilliant. 

Can't see the Real McHoy or Queen Vic side get beaten but Trott may have a battle on. Track Cycling is so awesome.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Once again Sweden gets fucked over in wrestling. The sport isnt even a sport anymore, what a joke its become. Its luck of the draw ( blue ball, red ball, what? ) and officials that are all confused to which rules to follow.
Where is the wrestling? FUCK!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

20th Gold for GB, this time in the team dressage, whatever that is


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dressage is apart of equestrian i believe. Of course you guys are winning at the rich boy/posh sports :terry

Aussies down 7-6 in this water polo semi vs the US. Opals are also in their quarter vs China, got Pearson running later on as well. Not going to get much sleep 

edit: also got Meares, Edmondson and Perkins in the cycling. too much stuff on at once right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dressage, i'm pretty sure, is basically Crufts for Horses. You compete in total silence. Even my Horse loving family find it boring as fuck. But another Gold and we've now beaten our total for Beijing already :stuff


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Edmondson ahead of Hammer and Trott in that 10km scratch race. Moves into bronze behind those 2. This omnium has been pretty good so far, way more even/balanced racing than watching Pendleton smoke everyone in the sprints.

8-7 in the water polo. can't seem to find a way to get ahead.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

damn looked like Trott was going to come round the outside and take the win in the scratch race there, but the australian blocked her :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A few of the Cyclists/Coaches they've had on the BBC coverage looked down on the Omnium and called it a Novice event (it's making it's Olympics debut iirc). It's been pretty entertaining but the Elimination Race should definitely be it's own event, for sure the most entertaining Cycling event imo. Either way we need more Cycling events, the Velodrome has been hella entertaining and have just 10 events across both Genders when there's plenty more they could use is poor, especially when Swimming has something like 42 events.

Trott would've had Hammer there on the straight as she was tiring from going too early but Edmundsson just steamed through round the bend and left her no room. Apparently if Hammer and Trott's finishes in the last discipline are the same as the World Championships, Trott will win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Meares vs Pendleton. Should be a good faceoff. Pendleton is quicker but it should be pretty close if Meares can be good tactically.

I like cycling events far more than swimming. I live near the beach, i have a pool, i've known how to swim since i was a kid so any swimming events are fairly boring for mine. Anything over 400m swimming is a chore to watch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Meares has looked good so far, should be close between her and Pendleton. Hope Pendleton can go out in her final olympic race with a gold.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Trott gets gold, Hammer silver and Edmondson bronze in the omnium.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant from Trott

21st Gold 8*D


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lol Durant and USA in general too good.


TBH Spain has a shot against us. They have three center types so if US has a bas night shooting deep and Spains gaurds can respond to the US pressure, it will be pretty close. Im calling a close game for 3 quarters, than USA blows it open to like a 15 poing game late. Anything is possible though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:mark: Trott. that was pretty damn thrilling. Ridiculous team we have here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ANNA MEARES. What a legend. Gets gold over Pendleton.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great ride on the 2nd, outsmarted her there fair play.. The first was extremely harsh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Pendleton ROBBED of two golds :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Both her DQ's were bollocks (the one in the Team Sprint especially) but at least the Individual Sprint is a best of three so she had another chance. Stalled it on the penultimate lap after Meares came to stop and Meares won easily from there.

Oh and Meares is an ugly hag.










GOAT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


>


BOSS.

Bitter much Seb :troll She came out of the red line, she gets relegated. Thats the rules.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

She got shoved by your FATTER athlete on the bend and lost her balance. She almost fell off.

But yeah, i'm bitter enaldo

HOY THE GOAT


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Pendleton enaldo
Hoy :mark:
Meares :suarez2 but DAT ASS :terry :ass


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Baron Hoy of the Boards... Farewell Sir.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Unreal from Hoy. The "Greatest of all time" is extremely relevant. Emotional ceremony too. LEGEND.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

RUS-BRA in women's indoor volleyball was brilliant.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The womens volleyball (indoor) was crazy today and U.S. haven't even played yet. Both games came down to the wire, with a favorite China being eliminated by Japan. Russia/Brazil was nuts. Back and forth. Russia had 6 or 7 match points at the end, and couldn't do shit with it. Brazil kept surviving through Sheila. Glad Brazil are through. Jaqueline lives to make me happy for one more day! ique2

The beach volleyball is intense as well. Walsh/Treanor just won and advanced to the finals. Two crazy close sets, fucking A. Hopefully the other U.S. team advance later. Women's Volleyball has been massively entertaining at the tournament.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico vs Brasil/Korea final, even when they're better hope its brasil it a lucky rival for Mexico at finals


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seen the whole Liu Xiang thing:sad:
poor bastard has no luck at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoy is incredible.


Laura Trott :mark: :mark: Fan-Fucking-Tastic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Incredible performance from Trott. Clara Sanchez is a wonderful person for putting that time in on the last event. Really harsh decision on the 1st Pendleton race. Only went out of the lane because Mears dug her elbow in and knocked her off balance. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching USA/Dominican volleyball right now. Pretty good match so far. (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pearson dominated the semis. Just needs to race like that in the final and she wins easy. Got my fingers crossed for that one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I really enjoy watching South Korea, they are playing beautiful football. 

Outplaying Brazil but a very unfortunate to be losing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SALLY GOATSON olympic record and gold woo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SALLY 'GOAT' PEARSON

That was a brilliant race, 0.02 secs ahead of Harper.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mick Conlan with another medal for Irish Boxing :mark: pretty good fight and a good final round


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does John Inverdale act like a prick intentionally?*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Good to see Ashley Cole keeping fit in the preseason.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Someone smack savage please, cringey rant robbie calm yourself.

Get over it the public generally dislike footballers, prick.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Celebration of the day: Robert Harting (channeling Hulk Hogan while hurdling!!) FUCK YEAH BRO!!!

Quick -someone high 5 that man.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Olympic boxing judging fucking up again.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Poor John Goodman :wilkins


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^clearly out of his element, this is not Nam, its weightlifting, there are rules.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man I get so pissed at the BBC coverage of the Basketball every time there's a Time-out and rather than showing them fit dancers they show us foreign team talks in a different language and slow mo replays. 

On the Basketball topic, was there an update on that nasty injury Skinn picked up in the Nigeria game? Looked brutal.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jenn Kessy and April Ross make the beach volleyball finals. All U.S. final. Another two medals :mark:

U.S. indoor volleyball had a relatively straightforward game against Dominican Republic. Hoping for a U.S./Brazil final.

Gonna watch gymnastics and track on primetime. Surprisingly I went the whole day without spoilers (I just post in here and don't read posts till the end of the day :ksi1).


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

haribo said:


> Poor John Goodman :wilkins


I also a slight Alec Baldwin, especially when he first lifts the weight and you see the strain in his face.

Which reminds me some of the injuries over the years in weightlifting are just brutal.

Another superb day for Team GB, a lot of athletes doing everyone proud today. Really made up for Sir Chris Hoy in particular though, officially our most decorated Olympian of all time now.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got back from Korea/Brazil game, it was a good game overall, South Korea took the game to Brazil for the first 30 minutes but then brazil got the goal and Korea look compleltly deflated after that but they should of had a Penalty in the 2'nd half, I was at the Stretford end which is the opposite end to where the incident took place but everybody could see from there it was a stonewall penalty.

The Atmosphere was rather flat since OT was filled with mostly families but when Brazil went 3-0 up and the Brazlian fans started to generate a bit of atmosphere, but before then the only time the crowd made any noise was when a goal was scored or when there was a Mexican wave.

The only negative thing I have to say about the whole experiance is that the seating at OT seems more cramped than any other stadium I've been to , I couldn't take things out of my pocket without elbowing the blokes next to me and the poor basterd in front of me headbutted my knee a couple of times when he was leaning back.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol both USA Basetball teams are playing Australia, let's do this!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Last day of gymnastics was great. So glad Aly Raisman won gold in the floor routine. She was stellar. Lol at the judges when she went on the beams, I was telling myself she definitely got a medal and then they gave her a low ass score. Got that shit checked out though, and she also got her bronze. Douglas was massively disappointing on the uneven bars and beam, but its all good 2 x gold medalist. Wasn't the best individual tourney for Wieber either, because there was great hype around her performing. Great overall tournament in gymnastics. Got 6 medals in gymnastics with three being gold, good stuff. 

Btw, Raisman is the only gymnast I can perv on since she's legal. ique2


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Loved the German discuss thrower who won gold and celebrated by jumping hurdles. Highlight of the day.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brownlee 10k time after the triathlon is amazing..


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Anyone see the pole vault earlier?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm surprised that doesn't happen more often, looks like it should snap every time the way it bends. 

The oh my god was damn funny though.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I see the Daily Telegraph is trying to poach Katie Taylor as part of team gb...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

(how she managed to go from a perfect vault last week to this I'll never know)










I should watch more gymnastics :jay2


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Woo. Another medal. Hopefully this isn't another 'Waterford Crystal' from Cian, though...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm still reeling from the Brazil-South Korea game last night, it was such an amazing atmosphere and definitely worth the money. If any of you out there haven't been to an Olympic event yet and have the means to I highly recommend you go.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The peno-shootout in the womens hockey final was incredible! the celebrations were even better.

edit: semi-final


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Dutch team were all pretty hot too.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ brought a new meaning to easing up. Basically stopped before the line :lmao He's mental. As expected he and Bolt jogged it. Will take a big effort from GB's Proctor in the Long Jump.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Paddy Barnes, Katie Taylor and Cian O'Connor!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Allyson Felix :mark: :mark: love watching her run and well derserved gold in the women's 200m. She just fucking glides.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Croatia kicked some Yankee ass.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Commentator just got hit by the basketball and raged :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Australia aren't very good at free throws are they


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Australia is tough as hell.

USA needs to be tough defensively and shut this down.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Allyson Felix :mark: :mark: love watching her run and well derserved gold in the women's 200m. She just fucking glides.


Am i the only one who sees another right hand in your signature.. or is there another person behind the flag?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

StarzNBarz said:


> Am i the only one who sees another right hand in your signature.. or is there another person behind the flag?


:lol i've just noticed it and yeah wtf.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Froot said:


>


Clearly going for the ball(s).

8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Another great night. Really happy for Allyson Felix finally winning gold. Congrats to all the other gold winners Reese, Merritt, and May-Treanor and Walsh. Its sad that May-Treanor and Walsh won't be a team anymore because May-Treanor is retiring. Three-peat gold medalists in beach volleyball, not too shabby.

Tomorrow is massive. Don't really care about water polo, but gold medal plz. Wanna see U.S. Womens Indoor Volleyball make the finals too. Biggest game is gonna be U.S./Japan. Avenge the World Cup defeat!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Another great night. Really happy for Allyson Felix finally winning gold. Congrats to all the other gold winners Reese, Merritt, and May-Treanor and Walsh. Its sad that May-Treanor and Walsh won't be a team anymore because May-Treanor is retiring. Three-peat gold medalists in beach volleyball, not too shabby.
> 
> Tomorrow is massive. Don't really care about water polo, but gold medal plz. Wanna see U.S. Womens Indoor Volleyball make the finals too. Biggest game is gonna be U.S./Japan. Avenge the World Cup defeat!


I'm so mad that I'm gonna miss usa/japan  Should be a hell of a match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sad that Olympics are coming to an end soon  Now gotta wait for another 4 years.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was watching the floor gymnastics yesterday,and I think the Romanian chick should have gotten higher than a 15.2/won the gold medal;IMO her performance was better than Raisman's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BLACK MAMBA


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody else going to miss the Olympics when it's ended this year? The games have been incredible! And coming from a proud British person, I'm going to be gutted when the games leave London


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ehh world cup is better


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> ehh world cup is better


I disagree, the last two Olympics have been incredible while the recent World Cups have been let downs. But I have a feeling Rio 2014 is gonna e epic


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, here comes the Payne










:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who else has been hooked on these? lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> ehh world cup is better


no, no it's not. basically every olympics is guaranteed to be incredible.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^yeah im hooked on those google doodles too, people have been having their own olympic games on them.

This Olympics has been far more satisfying than the last few world cups (though the euros were great this year), I'l defo be missing it when its over, its the availability of live streams and extra tv channels thats changed my perception of it all together, I've easily watched more of these games than probably every other Olympics combined, and theres a few sports I didnt know about previously that I'l try and keep an eye on in future.
The beauty of these Olympics is pretty much all the huge superstars have delivered in a big way, last weekend alone had so many great moments that will be replayed for years, and so many of the atheletes seem like actually likeable people, not like the wankers superstar footballers come across as.

Gold for Katie Taylor today will make the whole thing perfect for me (and a few other boxing medals for Ireland will be nice too).


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just watched the women's high jump and I'm still confused as to what the fuck happened.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah don't know what I'm gonna do when these Olympics are over.

Was watching some of the Archery earlier in the Olympics and now I'm gonna give it a try in a couple of weeks, there are plenty of clubs around the country doing taster sessions over a course of a weekend so hopefully that will lead to a new hobby, the volleyball club I used to train with are having a bunch of new starters starting soon and even my uncle is going to take up kayaking since watching the Olympics, so i guess these games are having the desired effect that we wanted when we originally wanted when we put in our bid.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

As a massive football fan myself, I have to say the Olympics is 100x better than the World Cup. It might be better than a really good World Cup as well. Its because it offers such a nice variety of sports and competitions, and is on throughout the day and if you are really into a lot of the sports, it consumes you.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess but there's so many sports that I dont care about like hockey, handball water polo boxing swimming archery cycling especially the horses. what the hell is that? So basketball, football, and sometimes track and field are good but for the most part there are alot of sports in the olypmpics that i dont care about. if you do then good for you but they're boring to me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Olympics > World Cup with ease. Pretty much for the reasons Rockhead mentioned about their being a varity of different sports that can hook you in all throughout the day. Just have to look as far as the 100m final. Even people who dont give a shit about sports were hyped about it :lol. Not to mention a lot of people come out of it being interested in events they probably wouldn't have looked twice at. Really just grips everyone and always create great moments.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> ehh world cup is better


Yeah, I don't really look forward to the Olympics. Haven't watch the Olympics much this year, dont really watch apart from Football and Tennis.
There are so many sports in the Olympics that I don't care watching. They are boring. I much rather watch the World cup cause I am interested in majority of the matches, maybe because I am huge football fan and that is the most important cup in football. Well that is only my opinion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I love competitive sports, especially Track & Field. Being a competitor myself, I love the atmosphere of it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I love the Olympics, but then I follow pro cycling and Diamond League track and field, plus I watch international diving, gymnastics, equestrian and others on a regular basis. A lot of these athletes and their sports are not new to me – I've watched some live and, in a couple of cases, I've competed at events they've attended - so I might be more invested in the outcomes than many folks. I'm actually more interested in what happens at the Olympics (and Paralympics too) than I am in the big team sport pro leagues. 

Anyway, watching BMX right now. Yoshida/Verbeek gold medal match in 55kg women's wrestling is coming up later (Speed versus power, should be good). And the Canadian women just won the Bronze over France. This would be Canada's first medal in a team sport other than hockey since...eh...have we ever won one before?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Not to mention a lot of people come out of it being interested in events they probably wouldn't have looked twice at. Really just grips everyone and always create great moments.


Pretty much this is why the Olympics are the best, everytime it's on there is always 2/3 events that surprise me and I get gripped by.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Olympics owns the world cup. I always look forward to world cup more but then realise how much it sucks when it gets here, but Olympics always delivers.

Korea vs USA women's volleyball game is good. USA would be screwed without Hooker, she's insane. :bron


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Will be cheering on Japan today as if I were Japanese. Fuck the US. 

Such a shame we wont see THE GOAT Christine Sinclaire in the gold medal football game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I love the Olympics far more than the World Cup. All started with the olympics down here, massive sports nut as it is and so anytime i get to watch more i will. track and field, swimming, cycling, handball, water polo, football, bmx, taekwondo, weightlifting, judo, basketball (probably more i'm forgetting) are all :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

20 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come On Adams and Taylor.

Gold for Adams


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Adams bossed that fight! 16-7 win. :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Adams take this gold in the women's boxing

also got another gold in the individual dressage this afternoon


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Olympics owns the world cup. I always look forward to world cup more but then realise how much it sucks when it gets here, but Olympics always delivers.
> 
> Korea vs USA women's volleyball game is good. USA would be screwed without Hooker, she's insane. :bron


Yeah Hooker is incredible. Now through to the finals, against either Brazil or Japan. Would rather Brazil, beat them already in the tournament and they aren't as good as they were last year.

Dressage is so dumb. Can't tell which one is more annoying, that or synchronized swimming.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I've not seen the russian fight so maybe she always looks tentative, but she looks like she does not want to engage with taylor. Maybe i need glasses apparently the russian was ahead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sam Willoughby and Khalen Young through to the bmx semis. Done just in time to watch the Australia/USA basketball semi.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Tae kwon-do is at the olympics then surely kickboxing or BJJ should be.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Waiting on the boxing match. A lot on Claressa Shields. Could become the first U.S. women to win gold


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Irish support for their athletes, from The European Championships to today never fails to astound me tbh, amazing vocal backing and well deserved on Taylor's part. Terrific celebration as well.

Also been informed that Jade Jones in the Tae-kwondo is actually from my hometown, so hoping she can progress past the semi-finals.

51 Medals now for GB with 24 Golds and potentially more to come from Tae-kwondo and the Hockey, incredible effort.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

KATIE FUCKING TAYLOR!!!!!!
absolutely delighted, well deserved and respect to the russian for a great fight.
Surely that announcement broke the decibal record she set the other day, amazing.

Congrats to Adams too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> If Tae kwon-do is at the olympics then surely kickboxing or BJJ should be.


BJJ has a case, but taekwondo is essentially kickboxing anyway. 

Aussies up 22-20 against the US. Easily one of the most intense female basketball games i've seen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jade Jones, british taekwondo fighter, just beat the favourite to get to the final, so potentially another gold


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuck that fight was so tense. Especially that last round with the Russian coming forward.

 Gold for Ireland. Katie Taylor's fucking wonderful.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rush said:


> BJJ has a case, but taekwondo is essentially kickboxing anyway.
> 
> Aussies up 22-20 against the US. Easily one of the most intense female basketball games i've seen.


The WNBA should disband if they lose. :kobe2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

39-32. Not a huge upset if we win, but the US should feel bad if they can't beat us.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gold for Claressa Shields! Intense fight!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

47-43 at the break. Cambage is beasting it tonight. Outstanding effort so far, another half like that and we're into the final with ease. Going to be hard though, need Jackson to stop picking up fouls.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...t-canadian-womens-soccer-team/article4469079/

"Delay on Sinclair's suspension til after bronze medal game"

I guess it's good theat it's been delayed. But Sinclar shouldn't be suspended. Tancredi should after stomping on the head of Carli Lloyd and shoving someone else out of bounds with a forearm. That was worthy of a red card that never came.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Irish fans are magnificent.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That 2nd half was fucking atrocious. So many turnover, so many missed shots, only got 26 points in the 2nd half. Couldn't rebound either. Woeful 2nd half.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Fun Fact: Apparently, Australia has the most medals of any country per capita of the country's population, with 1 for ever 390,000 people or so. France, Germany, Great Britain, South Korea and Russia are all 1 for every 1.6 to 1.8 million. USA is one for every 2.4 million. Japan - one for every 5 million. (this is only ranking the top medal grabbing countries)

China? One every 18.5 million :jay2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Taking every country, we're 9th if you go by per capita. With 1 medal for every 847,430 

1	Grenada	
2	New Zealand
3	Jamaica	
4	Slovenia
5	Denmark	
6	Estonia	
7	Hungary	
8	Cyprus 
9	Australia	
10	Qatar	

http://www.medalspercapita.com/


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm. Wired magazine had different numbers, but ok that site seems accurate. 

USA vs Japan gold medal soccer game coming up, pregame started now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Fun Fact: Apparently, Australia has the most medals of any country per capita of the country's population, with 1 for ever 390,000 people or so. France, Germany, Great Britain, South Korea and Russia are all 1 for every 1.6 to 1.8 million. USA is one for every 2.4 million. Japan - one for every 5 million. (this is only ranking the top medal grabbing countries)
> 
> China? One every 18.5 million :jay2


where did you get those calculations


i make it out as roughly Great Britain is 1.1m and australia is per 800,000 people, USA per 3.7m, and china about per 16m


but i may be doing my calculations wrong


edit: yeah what rush said


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

More Alex Morgan you say?

:datass


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mia Hamm is here! A true GOAT. I remember watching that World Cup back in 1998 with that amazing U.S. squad. Feel so old now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

USA vs Japan on in a few min here.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nah Sinclair is GOAT.

I hope Japanese go HAM on these US fucks. 

Japan GOAT.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> Nah Sinclair is GOAT.
> 
> I hope Japanese go HAM on these US fucks.
> 
> Japan GOAT.


And people say Americans are the more obnoxious fans, this guy is still hating. Haha

GOOOOOOAL BY USA! SUCK IT, EGAME!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck yes! Awesome goal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> Nah Sinclair is GOAT.
> 
> I hope Japanese go HAM on these US fucks.
> 
> Japan GOAT.


You are in for a long night :kobe3

CARLI LLOYD Very good start. Movement for the goal was sex. Morgan with a great set up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> And people say Americans are the more obnoxious fans, this guy is still hating. Haha
> 
> GOOOOOOAL BY USA! SUCK IT, EGAME!


Bro I ain't even mad, US have been favoured to win this competition by officials. I would suck it, but not as hard as you guys have Norwegian officiating pussy. 

:busquets 



Rockhead said:


> You are in for a long night :kobe3
> 
> WAMBACH. She can't stop scoring. Very good start. Movement for the goal was sex.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JAPAN GOATING NOW.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holy shit at that run by Rushida. *


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> Bro I ain't even mad, US have been favoured to win this competition by officials. I would suck it, but not as hard as you guys have Norwegian officiating pussy.


Why wasn't Tancredi red card at all? Oh right, awful officiating, right? Did you have them in your pocket for a lot of early no calls? So you're mad at America because your goalie was holding onto the ball too long? 

:kobe


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant 800m from Rudisha, new WR, the whole field either ran a seasonal or personal best


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hope Solo seems like such a bitch. :/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That should have been a definite penalty for Japan


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

First time actually seeing Rudisha running after reading all the hype, holy shit!, thats how you live up to expectations, another star is born.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Why wasn't Tancredi red card at all? Oh right, awful officiating, right? Did you have them in your pocket for a lot of early no calls? So you're mad at America because your goalie was holding onto the ball too long?
> 
> :kobe


Missing a red card call happens all the time by officials. No official ever gives indirect free kicks inside the penalty box for the keeper holding the ball too long, it's a ridiculous call hence why you never see it in league or international standard. Even in those situations a warning or a yellow card would be given, never a free kick. 

Please don't attempt to school me on this. 

:busquets 

LOL USA handling the ball blocking the shot. 

Cheaters gonna cheat.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

DAT MAMBA!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> Missing a red card call happens all the time by officials. No official ever gives indirect free kicks inside the penalty box for the keeper holding the ball too long, it's a ridiculous call hence why you never see it in league or international standard. Even in those situations a warning or a yellow card would be given, never a free kick.
> 
> Please don't attempt to school me on this.


Who's attempting to school? I'm simply laying out facts and making those aware it wasn't as one sided as *you* want it to be so you can continue your holy whining "Wahh USA sucks" tirade 3 days after the game in question. 

I guess missing head stomps and forearms out of bounds multiple times is normal in soccer, but calling a goalie on an _actual rule_ is bullshit. How dare she!

:westbrook


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I admire EGame's hating skills.

30 mins until BOLTAMANIA :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aus/US Basketball match earlier was great. Shame the Aussies couldn't hold on. Looking forward to Dumerc killing it again for France later.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> I admire EGame's hating skills.
> 
> 30 mins until BOLTAMANIA :mark:


If you start hating on America like EGame I will do everything in my Lifetime Premium member power to have you impeached.

U.S. have been relatively shit since the goal. Giving the ball away not defending too well. Japan could have had three.

EGame is right though, that shit is never called as an indirect free kick. I have never seen it. Its usually a yellow. Only time I've seen an indirect freekick is off of handling a backpass.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Who's attempting to school? I'm simply laying out facts and making those aware it wasn't as one sided as *you* want it to be so you can continue your holy whining "Wahh USA sucks" tirade 3 days after the game in question.
> 
> I guess missing head stomps and forearms out of bounds multiple times is normal in soccer, but calling a goalie on an _actual rule_ is bullshit. How dare she!
> 
> :westbrook


lol pls go corn dog, if you actually watched football I would take you more seriously, just like I would take your team more seriously if it actually had talented players and not a bunch of official corrupting cheaters. 

Head stomping goes missed even if it is a blatant red card, especially if one player is already on the ground, just ask Scott Parker...oh you wait probably don't even know who that is.

:balo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> If you start hating on America like EGame I will do everything in my Lifetime Premium member power to have you impeached.
> 
> U.S. have been relatively shit since the goal. Giving the ball away not defending too well. Japan could have had three.
> 
> EGame is right though, that shit is never called as an indirect free kick. I have never seen it. Its usually a yellow. Only time I've seen an indirect freekick is off of handling a backpass.


redeadening is now the second best Chelsea fan on WF after myself.

Rockhead, you have been relegated to the bottom. Even the guy that supports United and has a soft spot for Chelsea is ahead of you!

Jamaican chicks were terrible passing the batton in that 4x100 relay. Still fast enough to win and qualify of course.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Who was the USA guy that ran 46 seconds 400m with a broken leg for half of it? That sounded pretty badass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> If you start hating on America like EGame I will do everything in my Lifetime Premium member power to have you impeached.
> 
> U.S. have been relatively shit since the goal. Giving the ball away not defending too well. Japan could have had three.
> 
> EGame is right though, that shit is never called as an indirect free kick. I have never seen it. Its usually a yellow. Only time I've seen an indirect freekick is off of handling a backpass.


Location: Stamford Bridge, NY. 

I don't hate America (no facist). :cool2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Watching women's taekwondo between America and Finland.....and oh my god one of them just has this terrible screech the minute they lock up. Seriously it sounds as bad as some of the female tennis players.

My Dad actually commented that she sounds like the constantly surprised womsn in the Catherine Tate sketch show, absolutely irritating to listen to. Thank christ for headphones!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> lol pls go corn dog, if you actually watched football I would take you more seriously, just like I would take your team more seriously if it actually had talented players and not a bunch of official corrupting cheaters.


Yep, another worthless post. 



> Head stomping goes missed even if it is a blatant red card, especially if one player is already on the ground, just ask Scott Parker


United States getting a call = not ok
Canada getting a non call = completely fine

:rocky

It's _our_ fault someone not on the team didn't call something. Haha

Keep hating, hater. Congrats on the bronze. Not as nice as a gold/silver, but it's what you got.

Edit: CARLI LLOYD! YEAH!

EAT THAT ONE TOO EGAME!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GOAL~!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What a lovely goal. LLOYD. Japan are all but out. THREEPEAT I believe.

Morgan come on, pass that :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOLT!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Yep, another worthless post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My posts aren't worthless, if they were people wouldn't be agreeing with me you muppet. 

I said it was a red card but I said it goes unnoticed, I don't know how anyone who doesn't have the intelligence of a tree stump could interpret me saying A *RED CARD* THAT GOES UNNOTICED = completely fine. I said it happens, where as US getting a retarded call that never happens is ridiculous. 

You seem to be going the full retard bro.

LOL @ Eat it. You need only to know who's taking the bait here.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jamaica 1-2-3 in the 200m


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BOLT will GOAT at next olympics too. 

The FULLTIME GOAT.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Incredible run from Bolt, the pace he was setting in the first 100m or so looked scary quick.

Ridiculous comment from my Dad btw before the men's 200m final:

"If it came down to a photo finish and one athlete had a boner, would it count?"

Where the hell does he come up with this stuff, ffs :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JAPAN GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAT PASS would have made :andres proud.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> My posts aren't worthless, if they were people wouldn't be agreeing with me you muppet.


People = one? Someone _agreed_ with you that a call made, was almost never called. When did I dispute that it was? Oh right never. 



> I said it was a red card but I said it goes unnoticed, I don't know how anyone who doesn't have the intelligence of a tree stump could interpret me saying A *RED CARD* THAT GOES UNNOTICED = completely fine.


Probably because you're bitching about Americans winning and calling them cheaters, but failing to acknowledge that Canadians got some non calls as well. Your hate of America is laughable. 
EGame Logic
Calls that don't benefit Canada = bad
Calls that don't benefit America = good


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Alex "Sturridge" Morgan not passing. :neuer

Its okay though because she is adorable. :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> People = one? Someone _agreed_ with you that a call made, was almost never called. When did I dispute that it was? Oh right never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:busquets

Yet you continue to bait.

:busquets


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Alex "Sturridge" Morgan not passing. :neuer
> 
> Its okay though because she is adorable. :torres


I know right? She has 5 assists this tourny too, so not sure why she's blasted two out of bounds like that. 

I'm surprised Rapinoe came out for Cheney. She must of been tired or shown signs of being tired. Heather O'Reilly seems poised to make an appearance in such a clutch game.



EGame said:


> Yet you continue to bait.


I was extremely complimentary of Canada after that game. You're the one who then, and now, has been hating on the United States. Don't be surprised someone called you out on it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I know right? She has 5 assists this tourny too, so not sure why she's blasted two out of bounds like that.
> 
> I'm surprised Rapinoe came out for Cheney. She must of been tired or shown signs of being tired. Heather O'Reilly seems poised to make an appearance in such a clutch game.
> 
> ...


:::::

Surprised? Like I said, you took the bait while every other American in this thread took my post for what it was.

:busquets


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

GB getting a fair hockeying :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Japan on DAT BARCELONA TIME. 

This game too much of a bad reminder of Barca vs Chelsea. 

feelsbatman


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> :::::
> 
> Surprised? Like I said, you took the bait while every other American in this thread took my post for what it was.


So you baited me, even though the posts in question were not directed at me? You were hating 3 days ago and still are now. Yeah, I think not. Good defense though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> So you baited me, even though the posts in question were not directed at me? Yeah, I think not. Good defense though.


Lmao, you aren't very bright are you? Time to unrustle your jimmies and move on puppet. 

:busquets.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Amazed at all these calls USA are getting, their players are going down every time they they get touched. 

Cheaters gonna cheat. 

Gold for corruption.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

USA wins!










The game MVP. Nice, can see Americans and Japanese fans shaking hands in the crowd. At least Japan aren't sore losers. 

What a good game.



EGame said:


> Lmao, you aren't very bright are you? Time to unrustle your jimmies and move on puppet.


:jordan3

It's funny you think you're fooling someone. Didn't think you'd get called out for being a hater, eh? Heh. Go unrustle your own jimmies and show em to the nearest homeless bum you can find in exchange for a cheap bottle of Thunderbird. 

Enjoy the bronze because AMERICA HAS THE GOLD! We have the gold because we were the best team in the tournament.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> Amazed at all these calls USA are getting, their players are going down every time they they get touched.
> 
> Cheaters gonna cheat.
> *
> Gold for corruption.*


I see no corruption :blatter.

Over the moon. it was expected, but its always nice to win GOLD. Lloyd was immense. Solo made huge saves. Morgan did well whenever she got on the ball, and she held it up well. Defense was calamitous at times, but its all good.

Time for the medal presentation and NATIONAL ANTHEM :hb:cool2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't like BBC's trend of interrupting other countries national anthems to do an interview. The Jamaicans clearly wanted to respect it. Pretty disrespectful from the producers. 

I think they may win the relay though :hmm:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

USAlona wins the gold. 

Disgraceful team, bought the officials, dived and corrupted officials on their path towards gold.

I hope FIFA takes action.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> USAlona wins the gold.
> 
> Disgraceful team, bought the officials, dived and corrupted their path towards gold.


are you arabic?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> are you arabic?


No, I'm Batman.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> are you arabic?


He's trying to pretend he's a :troll but he's a :terry

Repped for the cool avatar. Go Celtics!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not that I really cared, but womens water polo win the GOLD for U.S. too :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jamaica :mark: 1-2-3.

Bolt what else needs to be said about the great man.

Solo and Morgan :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Jamaica :mark: 1-2-3.
> 
> Bolt what else needs to be said about the great man.
> 
> Solo and Morgan :mark:


Yeah Bolt is the man. I doubt he'll do it in Rio, but if he could win even one of them, it would be a mark that someone will never top, maybe tie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blatter booed at wembley, fucking brilliant. :lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Aww come on ladies don't boo Sepp. It's nothing that a good handshake won't sort out. :terry


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Blatter booed at wembley, fucking brilliant. :lol


That is truly brilliant if I do say so myself. 

Prick deserves it. (Y)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Blatter.

We all gonna act like he didn't make USA win just to get inside Morgans pants?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lmao Blatter.
> 
> We all gonna act like he didn't make USA win just to get inside Morgans pants?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

USA! USA! USA! 

On top of this, USA well ahead of China in overall medal count now. (Sith Lord Voice) Goood. Goood.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Alex Morgan got the biggest applause. Shocking. 

Mittsy is so frickin hot. I wish she played a bit more. She's probably gonna retire after this unfortunately. 












Punked Up said:


> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> On top of this, USA well ahead of China in overall medal count now. (Sith Lord Voice) Goood. Goood.


Yeah, up by 11, couple golds. basketball should be a sure thing. That's very important.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Another Gold for GB, Jade Jones has taken Gold in the Taekwando, brilliant performance


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jade Jones :mark: 

Also the referee in that Tae Kwon Do match was really attractive, shame she has to wear that shitty referee's uniform


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It turns out she's actually from a town 15 minutes away from me, rather than the same hometown, all the same well in Jade Jones! Unbelievable performance and to beat two of the world's best including the World No.1 to take the medal is incredible.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh GB getting gold medal tally has been amazing. I thought we would be in the top 5-6 but I never thought we would be 3rd. Such an incredible performance from all of team GB taking part. So proud to be British right now


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JAMAICA!!! YES YES YESS

Eh hem

So proud of my boys out there in the 200m final tonight. Gold silver and Bronze what a moment. Stuff like that is why I love the Olympics


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I got chills watching the medal ceremony and anthem. Woman's Football in the tournament has been stellar. I can't say the same for the mens football, it could be because there was no U.S. men. Damn, these Olympics have been so great so far. Wish it didn't have to end.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I got chills watching the medal ceremony and anthem. Woman's Football in the tournament has been stellar. I can't say the same for the mens football, it could be because there was no U.S. men. Damn, these Olympics have been so great so far. Wish it didn't have to end.


Nah the Men's has been nowhere near the women's in terms of quality. Only really found Japan and Brazil good to watch. Spain and Uruguay were shockingly awful and bit shocked we lost to S Korea (not how). Shame Canada could not pull off the shock against USA but USA deserve the gold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> JAMAICA!!! YES YES YESS
> 
> Eh hem
> 
> So proud of my boys out there in the 200m final tonight. Gold silver and Bronze what a moment. Stuff like that is why I love the Olympics


Parents from Jamaica?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> JAMAICA!!! YES YES YESS
> 
> Eh hem
> 
> So proud of my boys out there in the 200m final tonight. Gold silver and Bronze what a moment. Stuff like that is why I love the Olympics


Never would have guessed you were Jamaican. 

Congrats on the medals though, absolutely killed the competition.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Anyone see the Beeb video package before the 200m on black and white sprinting? 



Rockhead said:


> Dressage is so dumb.


Just mad because GB cleaned up the golds while our horses danced to the Great Escape :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Anyone see the Beeb video package before the 200m on black and white sprinting?


I watched with my fist raised in the air.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Parents from Jamaica?


Dad is. Mum's london born but grandparents are Jamaican too. 



EGame said:


> Never would have guessed you were Jamaican.
> 
> Congrats on the medals though, absolutely killed the competition.


Doubt most people would have :lol. Thanks though. still got the 4x100m to go as well :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Dad is. Mum's london born but grandparents are Jamaican too.


Ah cool. Good to see a Caribbean island do well though. Greneda picking up a gold medal was a shock. Even Dominican Republic got a couple (one gold, one silver). Meanwhile, damn Barbados aint doing shit 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Doubt most people would have :lol. Thanks though. *still got the 4x100m to go as well* :mark:


Will be a breeze for Jamaica.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hopefully we do would cap off a great olympics. Loved seeing Kirani win the 400m too really like that guy. Seems humble as hell. Whats going on With Barbados though Man. Need to tell them to stop jobbing to the stars out here Joel :jordan2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AMERICAN WOMEN ARE THE BEST AT ENGLISH SPORTS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hopefully we do would cap off a great olympics. Loved seeing Kirani win the 400m too really like that guy. Seems humble as hell. Whats going on With Barbados though Man. Need to tell them to stop jobbing to the stars out here Joel :jordan2


We've always been shit man. We don't just job to the stars, we just plain job. We have one Olympic medal in our history; Bronze in the 100m Mens in Sydney 2000.

Dude got treated like God for winning it :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Just finished watching the 200m final. For some weird reasons I can't watch it on TV. Jamaicans again, what a show for them. 1st, 2nd and 3rd respectively. Usain Bolt started off real well but Blake came calling in just before the finish. Love how he always gives Bolt a run for his money. The situation between Bolt and "The Beast", Blake is just like the situation between Leo Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo. Had Bolt not been around, Blake would be bossing it. The only bad thing in Blake's world at this olympics is Usain Bolt just like how the only bad thing in Ronaldo's world is Leo Messi.



Joel said:


> We've always been shit man. We don't just job to the stars, we just plain job. We have one Olympic medal in our history; Bronze in the 100m Mens in Sydney 2000.
> 
> Dude got treated like God for winning it :lol


:| You're from Barbados? Thought you were from England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lol at the american trying to pretend he understands football and getting sucked in (like he did in rants).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Does this mean Joel is black? No room at Chelsea FC for that :terry :blatter


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> We've always been shit man. We don't just job to the stars, we just plain job. We have one Olympic medal in our history; Bronze in the 100m Mens in Sydney 2000.
> 
> Dude got treated like God for winning it :lol


Damn imagine what would happen if someone actually won Gold then. They would probably get a national holiday named after them or something :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BMX is awesome. Gonna make sure I watch it live tomorrow instead of on primetime.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wallace Spearmon got smoked in the 200 meter.:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i liked carl lewis calling :bolt a drug cheat. and :bolt basically telling him to fuck off


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Carl Lewis just mad.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What the Jamaicans did today was amazing and I applaud them, but I feel that what David Rudisha accomplished today is being overshadowed. His run was an absolute pleasure to watch and he set a new WR too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> BMX is awesome. Gonna make sure I watch it live tomorrow instead of on primetime.


how have you not watched it yet? That course looks mad fun.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jamaica cleaned house!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah the BMX was way too fun and I was only watching the time trials. 

Don't think Bolt will defend his titles in Rio. I can see him moving onto another sport/event shortly after this. Think he's said he'd like to do Long Jump as well. Cemented his GOAT status last night. 4x100 is Jamaica's as well if they don't fuck up the switches. If they do then US can catch them.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Events left that I'm looking forward to is the Basketball final, Football final and the 4x100m relay


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gold medal for Australia in the sailing, beat GB who got silver. yew, 7 golds 8*D


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

argh, fucking countback


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Alim said:


> What the Jamaicans did today was amazing and I applaud them, but I feel that what David Rudisha accomplished today is being overshadowed. His run was an absolute pleasure to watch and he set a new WR too.


This. He was brilliant. His win, and also Felix Sanchez rediscovering his 400m hurdles form of 2004, deserves heaps of praise. 




Taekwondo, wrestling, bmx finals, the relays and my personal favs, the women's 1500m and 5000m (I'm biased) - I may as well just forget about getting anything done today.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> argh, fucking countback


I thought he'd get it on countback. He was far busier 

Still :mark: John Joe Nevin!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh fuck yes!!
Its looking like an GB v Ireland boxing final!! thats gonna be electric, that noise record might just get shattered again.

John Joe had the fight of his life there.

edit: confirmed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> :| You're from Barbados? Thought you were from England.


My parents are from there. I was born in England. Lived in Barbados for like 3 and half years though.



Rockhead said:


> Does this mean Joel is black? No room at Chelsea FC for that :terry :blatter


:cashley has my back.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn imagine what would happen if someone actually won Gold then. They would probably get a national holiday named after them or something :lol


Probably tbh!

My brother and his wife have gone to watch the USA/Argentina basketball game later. Probably will be another American massacre.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Nevin

Will at least equal 1956 medal haul now with 1 gold, 1 silver and 3 bronze, 2 golds and we'll be Michelle Smith :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah the BMX was way too fun and I was only watching the time trials.
> 
> Don't think Bolt will defend his titles in Rio. I can see him moving onto another sport/event shortly after this. Think he's said he'd like to do Long Jump as well. Cemented his GOAT status last night. 4x100 is Jamaica's as well if they don't fuck up the switches. If they do then US can catch them.*


I'm pretty sure he would of won the 400m and Long Jump as well. Dude's just a freak.

He said he's going to Rio to go for three times in a row in his interview after the 200m. I'm thinking Rio will be his last Olympics. Bolt's cockiness is awesome. "I'm the best, I will always be the best."

Interviwer: Did this race cement your legacy?
Bolt: Oh definitely.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes! I always knew, that Spain will beat Russia in the semi finals of basketball tournament.

I'm looking forward to bowing semi finals, where Lithuanian Petrauskas will face some Korean. Lithuanian boxer scored an upset win against a strong Italian in the quarter final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure he would of won the 400m and Long Jump as well. Dude's just a freak.
> 
> He said he's going to Rio to go for three times in a row in his interview after the 200m. I'm thinking Rio will be his last Olympics. Bolt's cockiness is awesome. "I'm the best, I will always be the best."
> 
> ...


He's brought so much more attention to athletics. Guy is just so entertaining and obviously a massive draw.

Can't see him maintaining this Godly level in the sprints in four years time though :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain's Basketball team are just a terrible bunch of human beings. So dislikeable. *


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Well they don't exactly have a great history of being likeable:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/aug/10/olympics2008.olympicsbasketball


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ridiculous run in the Womens Relay :mark:*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

For some reason I really don't like Dai Greene. Didn't think he deserved a place in the final team after such a good heat run.

I should probably watch properly since I thought it was Barbados that won :lmao my bad! Too busy watching GB.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

USA IN THE LEAD BY 4 GOLD MEDALS :mark


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That USA run in the womens 4x100m relay was crazy as hell. New WR and everything. Amazing stuff

Also look at that Joel. I told your country to stop jobbing and they did. DEM WORDS OF WISDOM :jordan2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Well they don't exactly have a great history of being likeable:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/aug/10/olympics2008.olympicsbasketball


Bunch of assholes


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

Team GB third! <3 Brazil will be amazing hosts, but I don't want it to leave my home country man! :'(


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I am actually thinking about going to Rio


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck! Didn't know the 4x100m Womens Final was tonight. Missed Shelly-Ann 



Magsimus said:


> For some reason I really don't like Dai Greene. Didn't think he deserved a place in the final team after such a good heat run.
> 
> I should probably watch properly since I thought it was Barbados that won :lmao my bad! Too busy watching GB.


If only        



Chain Gang solider said:


> That USA run in the womens 4x100m relay was crazy as hell. New WR and everything. Amazing stuff
> 
> Also look at that Joel. I told your country to stop jobbing and they did. DEM WORDS OF WISDOM :jordan2


Bahamas won my 4x400. Barbados have been finished since Wednesday. Will be back JOBBING in four years time though!

Btw, :cashley is half Bajan. So Barbados is half GOAT at left back (be quiet Maldini and Carlos!). Gotta look for dem small victories.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

South Korea won the Bronze. Though Japan would have won it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is the men's 4x100m final tonight?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Fuck! Didn't know the 4x100m Womens Final was tonight. Missed Shelly-Ann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic fail. No worries job squad it is. :lol. Who knows Rio may be your time to shine...after the Jamaicans and Americans boss it all though naturally you can take them bronzes :cashley



Calvin Klein said:


> Is the men's 4x100m final tonight?


Yup defo on tonight. Should be one of the very last track and fields on since its just the Marathon on Sunday.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man Womens 4x100 was nuts. Smoking the competition and setting a world record. BEASTS.

Felix having a superb Olympics.

Nice gold in wrestling today too. We can beat China by the end of it. Still have two very favored Basketball golds, and a volleyball one I think we will get.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Epic fail. No worries job squad it is. :lol. Who knows Rio may be your time to shine...after the Jamaicans and Americans boss it all though naturally you can take them bronzes :cashley
> 
> 
> 
> Yup defo on tonight. Should be one of the very last track and fields on since its just the Marathon on Sunday.


The only chance of USA beating Jamaica is if they drop the baton...


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

USA wrestlers haven't done much but today they are doing pretty good. Jordan Burroughs won gold in freestyle yesterday, and I am not positive but i think US is 3-0- or 4-0 today. Our greco team got destroyed though


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No ****, but rhythmic gymnastics is really graceful. I can see how much time and effort must have gone into coordinating with the object of each category. Really feel bad for the girls when they get a low score. 

Don't think less of me guys Hutz


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> No ****, but rhythmic gymnastics is really graceful. I can see how much time and effort must have gone into coordinating with the object of each category. Really feel bad for the girls when they get a low score.
> 
> Don't think less of me guys Hutz







Shocking start for Brazil in the Football final 1-0 down after 30 seconds, can see Mexico going on to win this


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mexico GOAT


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Neymar having a bad game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar is looking horrendous. Can't even complete a pass. 

BIG GAME CHOKE for sure.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hulk looking great so far though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hulk :lol :lol he goes down so fucking easy for a guy his size, i'd be ashamed.

Neymar :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOL Neymar.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Neymar is a :ibra

I want Pele dragged out of Brazil to London, so he can comment on this.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Neymar is a :ibra
> 
> I want Pele dragged out of Brazil to London, so he can comment on this.


He is in London (probably be in the handover ceremony tomorrow), so is possibly at the game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So lucas cost 40m euros? and is still on the bench.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Pato. 

Forgot he existed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> LOL Pato.
> 
> Forgot he existed.


Goes on to score the equaliser :terry.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get in Mexico.

Where you at Brazil and Neymar fanboys???


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tournament ratings for the Brazilian defence:

Rafael - 3/10 (despite his howler for the first goal he's still been their best defender :lmao)
Juan - 2/10 (awful player)
Thaigo Silva 1/10 (awful all tournament and especially today)
Marcelo 2/10 (7/10 going forward, still can't defend)

Their attack has been saving them but not today ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PERRRRRALLLLLTTTTAAAAAAA

GOAT

MEXIGOAT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We might have to stop rating defenders from Serie A from now on. Silva on the second goal sums up how shit he's been.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie sign the Mexican Left back?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rafael and Marcelo are terrible defenders. 

Gabriel is also an awful keeper.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't rate Silva when I saw him in Serie A, didn't rate him against Arsenal, don't rate him now.

But I do rate Mexico. They deserved that 2nd goal, had way better of the chances.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

solid investment in an ex fulham 32 year old 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOL Brazil are at each others throats. 

What a bunch of jokes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rafael downgraded to a more fair 2/10 for the tournament after losing the ball yet again there :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

said ages ago rafael isnt a very good player, got laughed at.

seems to have a mental deficiency when it comes to defending


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I see why :fergie never starts Rafael


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So just cause of a tournament Silva is shit? Nice logic.

Mexico has been pretty impressive. Totally deserved.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for Mexico. 

Tired of hearing about all these Brazil wonderkids all summer. They've crumbled so bad here, it's laughably embarrassing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Samoon said:


> So just cause of a tournament Silva is shit? Nice logic.
> 
> Mexico has been pretty impressive. Totally deserved.


Well if a player is shit in an entire tournament like this, I think criticism is warranted.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Now I see why :fergie never starts Rafael


Yet gets himself a new 4 year contract. :fergie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Rafael downgraded to a more fair 2/10 for the tournament after losing the ball yet again there :


have you only watched this game then? rafael has played well before today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Well if a player is shit in an entire tournament like this, I think criticism is warranted.


You are acting as if this tournament is so important. Olympics in football means shit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ silva flopping against a tournament full of kids :



united_07 said:


> have you only watched this game then? rafael has played well before today


no he hasn't. brazil's defence has been shocking all tournament. he's been their best defender, but that's not difficult.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Oscar


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lolmao Oscar.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Oscar. Enjoy the weight of a country on your shoulders bro.

Ariba.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh dear Oscar gonna bring the choke to Chelsea.

Good job Mexico, well deserved.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rafael is a good player, but his lack of maturity showed today. It's still his issue, generally he's a very good player, still just liable to that stupid mistake and lapse of concentration. Phil Jones is the same though...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Feel for OSCAR. Has to bury that chance. No excuses.

Game could have been different if Rafael wasn't such a bonehead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar, Damio and Oscar were all horrendous today. 

The Brazil defence was embarrassing. 

Hulk who was one of the worst Brazilian players in the tournament was the best player on his team today.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Peralta tapped that ass, YES!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Rafael is a good player, but his lack of maturity showed today. It's still his issue, generally he's a very good player, still just liable to that stupid mistake and lapse of concentration. Phil Jones is the same though...


I guess it's valencia at RB vs everton.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Oscar you knob! Wait... shit... he's coming to Chelsea...


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Good shit Mexico!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The walking race continues to embarrass. British guy coming in 51st place, a mere 40 minutes behind. Can't express how much I hate this shit event. Spanish guy who came 50th walked normally across the finish line, head in hands crying, yet came away more dignity than the other abominations.




Rockhead said:


> No ****, but rhythmic gymnastics is really graceful. I can see how much time and effort must have gone into coordinating with the object of each category. Really feel bad for the girls when they get a low score.
> 
> Don't think less of me guys Hutz


I enjoyed it. The things they can do with hoops. I'll tune in for the team final tomorrow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> *I enjoyed it.* The things they can do with hoops. I'll tune in for the team final tomorrow.


Must be terrible then :terry

Still :sad: for Oscar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MO FUCKING FARAH! :mark:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> MO FUCKING FARAH! :mark:


THIS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Everyone do the Mobot!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Yes!! :mark:

Well Done Sir Mo Farrah


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*KING MO :mark:*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Look, the African guy won the 5000meters. Oh wait, he´s "british". What? Sir Mohamed you say? What?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tanya Farrah, Your husband has just won his 2'nd Gold Medal in an Olympic Games, I think the least you can do is fucking smile!



> Look, the African guy won the 5000meters. Oh wait, he´s "british". What? Sir Mohamed you say? What?


He Mad :troll


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Well done Mo Farrah! Brilliant athlete and another brilliant gold medal for Team GB. Brilliant Olympics, absolutely brilliant.

Shame about Mo's wife, she looked beyond pissed off.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> He Mad :troll


Naaa, We have a Mustafa Mohammed, Sweden, in marathon, wouldnt celebrate fuck all if he won a medal. It just doesnt feel right. 
I just cant find that national pride for a guy like that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Naaa, We have a Mustafa Mohammed, Sweden, in marathon, wouldnt celebrate fuck all if he won a medal. It just doesnt feel right.
> I just cant find that national pride for a guy like that.


Mo Farah moved to Britain when he was 8 years old, when he speaks he sounds english, he is classed as British, dont see the problem


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What's so bad about the walking race? Haven't seen any of it


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its not over yet, but its as good as done. U.S. got massacred in the volleyball final against Brazil. The first set U.S. swept the living crap out of them. And from then on, U.S. clearly showed lack of focus, execution, cutting edge, and at times they look like they have no way of coming back. Brazil drive the ball low and with pace, and we have no answer. Such a one sided defeat. Really disappointing, because from the first set it looked like U.S. would cruise it. They also already beat Brazil in the group stages. Such a gulf in quality between the two teams, and U.S. fail in the finals again.

Gonna have to watch the womens basketball final to cheer me up now. I need assurance of a gold medal today dammit. :side:


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Mo Farrah's reactions when he wins are priceless. The Olympic 5000m/10000m double is a huge accomplishment and I love seeing such a likable guy do it. 

And Caster Semenya. After all the humiliation she's been through, her winning a silver feels sorta special.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

USA blitzing the women's relay


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Felix GOATing it again.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

After the Caster race the BBC pundits were suggesting that Semanya didn't win on purpose because of what has been happening with her in the last 3 years and John Inverdale then blurts out "Since Berlin she's been carrying around all this baggage"

Now come on Inverdale that's a low blow

Also Jade Jones is actually pretty fine when she's just wearing normal clothing


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anyone here been to any events? Went to my 2nd on thursday night, Women's Freestyle Wrestling 55kg and 72kg finals, was awesome. It was mental in Stratford, so many athletes just freely walking around. Awesome experience.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> After the Caster race the BBC pundits were suggesting that Semanya didn't win on purpose because of what has been happening with her in the last 3 years and John Inverdale then blurts out "Since Berlin she's been carrying around all this baggage"
> 
> Now come on Inverdale that's a *low blow*
> 
> Also Jade Jones is actually pretty fine when she's just wearing normal clothing


*ique2

Funny that the two cutest GB Athletes do Taekwondo and the Hammer Throw.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

GOATBOLT


new WR too :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BLAKE

BOLT

NEW WORLD RECORD

:wilkins


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

JAMAICA WINS :mark:

BOLT DID THE MO BOT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

NEW WORLD RECORD :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blake was MVP in that one. He GOBBLED up that little deficit.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

WR for Jamaca! 

Jamaca, USA, Canada – brilliant podium. :mark:




Wonder if this is enough to convince Jacques Rogge of Bolt's status as Legend.


**Aw damn. Canada disqualified.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Luke Campbell of Team GB beats JJ Nevin of Ireland. GOLD!

:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Greatest of all time mufuckas.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEAH BOI

:lmao Bolt is such a character, the sport really does need him






"Jamaica we have a relay team"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG BOLT/JAMAICA DOES IT AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I think it's inaccurate to call Bolt the greatest of all time, more like the greatest so far. I'm positive that we'll see all his records broken with the next decade...still though, he's absolutely awesome. A true legend in the athletics world.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Really? By who? I think his records are gonna stay for a long time


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *I think it's inaccurate to call Bolt the greatest of all time, more like the greatest so far. I'm positive that we'll see all his records broken with the next decade...still though, he's absolutely awesome. A true legend in the athletics world.*


Edit: Yeah, Joel explains it better. 

Brilliant race from Jamaica. Blake won the race from them and Bolt near enough took the baton at a standstill and they still broke the world record. Not much more to say. It's scary to think what Blake might be like next Olympics.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *I think it's inaccurate to call Bolt the greatest of all time, more like the greatest so far. I'm positive that we'll see all his records broken with the next decade...still though, he's absolutely awesome. A true legend in the athletics world.*


But time can only be measured by the past and the present. No one knows what the future holds. No one even knows if there will be a future.

He is the GOAT as there has been no one better than him. If someone comes along and trumps him, then you adjust.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canada team must of felt guttered, seemed unfair but rules are rules.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome closing video package on the BBC


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

only team that can beat Jamaica is a better Jamaican team lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They bettered it because Powell wasn't dragging the team down :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

King MO!!!

Amazing from the Jamaican relay team and the US women's relay team.

Also Gold for GB in the boxing again :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Farrah with a double Gold!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Well since its almost all over, is it time for roundups yet? heres mine anyway

*Favourite overall moment:* Katie Taylor - Im obviously biased here, these games being so close (in our time zone anyway) Irish people loved the hell out of these games but after the first week we just wanted to feel a part of it somehow, enter this little legend blazing a trail, fullfilling her dreams and becoming a superstar on the biggest stage in front of an insane crowd, not ashamed to say i shed a few tears when she got that medal.

*Highlights:*
-Usain Fucking Bolt, and his speedy countrymen too, what more can be said, greatest Ive ever seen
-team GB - cant pick just one between Ennis, Mo and the madness at the velodrome it was an absolute treat to see all these do the job to rapturous home response, great job all round, not like the English footie team where they seem like such a pack of wankers im hoping they lose, all these atheletes seem genuinly likeable.
Phelps - after a shaky start was great to see him become the most decorated Olympian, a true Giant of the games.
-Gymnastics - I can just watch this shit allday.
-trampolines- My new fave sport, awesome.
-Rudishas run - watching this and getting the feeling its merely the start of something great.
Probably loads more im forgetting.

*Lowpoints:*
Honestly cant think of too many other than that farce in the badminton and a number of dodgy boxing decisions.

Be interested to hear other peoples highlights.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fave moment - Ennis.

Highlights.
Bolt winning everything.
Allyson Felix.
The GB cyclists
The Relay races.
King Mo.
Rudisha
Also the BMX is fucking sweet to watch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Favourite*
cycling-Wiggins taking the gold and in the velodrome as GB dominated nearly every discipline

*Highlights*
Jessica Ennis winning gold
Mo Farah winning 2 golds
Taekwondo - Jade Jones winning gold
Rowing - Katherine Grainger finally getting gold after 3 silvers
Andy Murray convincingly beating Federer
Bolt's 3 golds
Boxing - Nicola Adams taking the gold


*Lowpoint*
Cycling Road Race- Cavendish yet again missing out on a gold, after a disappointing race where no one seemed to want to help the british cyclists


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

All the GOAT moments have been covered, my favourites were Wiggins, Farah, Bolt and Murray, but some other things that also deserve a mention:











Saddest moment of the games...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> only team that can beat Jamaica is a better Jamaican team lol


Mark the mother fuck out :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Nesta Carter, Michael Frater, Yohan "BEAST" Blake & The Motherfucking GOAT Usain bolt. Killing it once again. My word They have made me so damn happy this olympics and that was just the perfect way to bow out on the last day of the competition. Really couldnt have asked more more to cap it off. A win would have just been perfect but a win and a broken record to go along with it just makes it 10x better.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree amazing moment and conclusion to the Olympics.

I thought Asafa Powell would be running


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't believe it's almost over, Still remember that day 7 years ago sitting on the sofa waiting for the announcement of who was going to get these games and I was 90% certain it was going to Paris and then announcement came and there was some sort of sound delay in the broadcast so we heard the cheering first and then the word "LONDON!" and I was so fucking ecstatic.

Then the 7 year gap between then and the start of the Olympics which was just full of negativity for these Games, from complaints about it being a complete waste of money, the design of the logo, the way the tickets were sold, the G4S situation and a lot of other crap which I cannot think off.

But the games themselves have shunned the negativity, had a bit of a shaky start with the empty seats and the slow start the British athletes had made but as soon as Helen Glover & Heather Stanning won there Gold in the rowing the floodgates opened and the negativity has since vanished (unless your a Daily Mail reader) and the nation has been rocking since then 


*Best Moment of the Games:*For me it has to be that magical hour Last Saturday night inside the Olympic Stadium, Our Poster Girl, Jess Ennis securing her Gold in the 800m event in the Heptathlon, Rutherford coming out of nowhere to win Gold in the Long Jump and Sir Mo winning the 10000m.

*Highlights:*
Bolt's dominance in Sprinting
Sir Mo's double Gold
Jess Ennis destroying the feild in the heptathlon 
Nicola Adams becoming the first Women's Olympic Gold Medallist in the boxing
Bradley Wiggings in the Time Trail
The dominance of GB in the Velodrome
Andy Murray finally getting the job done at Wimbledon
The sudden interest of Handball

*Low Points:* As mentioned earlier the Empty seats at the beginning of the games but that was resolved pretty quickly, The poor performance of our swimmers and of course the Badminton farce.

Me personally have loved every minutes of these Olympics, probably the only time I've been grateful for only being a part-time worker meaning I have been able to watch endless amount of Olympic coverage, strongly thinking about going to Rio for the 2016 games although that will largely depend on what tickets I can get my hands on.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

One more to add to my highlights - the Irish basketball commentator, youve never heard phrases like 'coast to coast', 'shack a laka boomboom' and LABRON (he always shouts it) until youve heard them in an over excited and very thick Cork accent. NBA needs this guy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> Agree amazing moment and conclusion to the Olympics.
> 
> I thought Asafa Powell would be running


Pretty sure he could have if he wanted to but frankly those four killed it at the last World Championships when they broke the record then so I guess he decided to step aside and let them do it again. Was probably for the best anyway. still got made love for Asafa always will do but considering he seemed like he got injured in the 100m putting him in this would have been risky as hell. 

As for the olympics as a whole I gotta say it surpassed my expectations immensely. I'd be lying if I said I was extremely excited as it was approaching but now that it's closing Imma miss the hell outta it. Just been a brilliant game from top to bottom. 

*Highlights*

- Jamaica's men ripping apart the 100 and 200m runs. The GOAT Bolt and Blake getting Silver to The 1,2,3 the other name and then tonight as well just beautiful. The women need more love too though tbh. Gold and Bronze in the 100m, Silver in the 200m and Silver again in the 4x100m relay. Both sets destroyed it. Believe we got a Bronze in the 4x400 women's relay too. 

- On the GB side Jessica Ennis was the biggest standout and just set out for what was a wonderful night of action last week that led to BIG MO and Rutherford also getting Golds was just outstanding stuff. 

- Gymnastics. Honestly before the olympics I wouldn't have given it the time of day but man I gotta respect the effort does guys and girls do. They pull of some amazing sutff that I only wish I had the ability to do. Could literally watch that all day long 

- The UK Coverge. I mean sky do get a lot of shit but this was defo one of the best things they've done in ages. 24 additional channels covering every single event happening at no extra charge. Just wonderful 

- Phelps. Although I have an issue with him being held as the greatest olympian of all time since I don't think there ever can be just one seeing history being made is always great and that was just another great moment to add to the rest. Also don't have an issue with him being the most decorated one but greatest of all time? No way. 

- Handball. Honestly didnt even know this existed :lol. But I watched it last week and I gotta say I was instantly hooked onto it. Looks like a pretty fun game to play. 

*Low points* 

- The empty seats at the start was a pretty big joke to say the least but at least it was reacted to very quickly and people were able to get a hold of the fresh tickets. 

- The badminton game. Still havent seen it and frankly I dont want too. Understand the concept but just frankly it's a slap in the face of people who paid to see a great match and instead got a load of shit. 

Aside from that everything that happened was on point. Even as a Londoner I gotta say one of the main worries I had was the transport since a normal day can be pretty bad so throw in thousands more it can't be better. But frankly the transport was just like any other day if not better so mad props for that too. Overall great olympics from the opening cememony to now and I expect the closing ceremony to be just as great tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Usain Bolts reply to 'have you ever come second?';
'Only in bed.'

LOOOOOOL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> The women need more love too though tbh.


Shelly Ann will always have my love :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


> What's so bad about the walking race? Haven't seen any of it


Seems so utterly unnecessary. If it's so gruelling and people pass out with exhaustion, why not just all be marathon runners and do things three times faster?



danny_boy said:


> Also Jade Jones is actually pretty fine when she's just wearing normal clothing


Yeah she's beautiful.





















:torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That guy is a douche for not letting Bolt keep the baton lol. Guess he was just following orders.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Usain Bolts reply to 'have you ever come second?';
> 'Only in bed.'
> 
> LOOOOOOL


Fantastic, that right there is why no-one will surpass him as the greatest in our lifetimes at least, he's a total showman, did you see him conduct the mexican-wave after he got the medal? amazing.

Can you imagine for one second what it would be like to actually be Usain Bolt in the Olympic village tonight, the fucking king.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Shelly Ann will always have my love :terry


Her or Her Ass? :jordan2



Calvin Klein said:


> Usain Bolts reply to 'have you ever come second?';
> 'Only in bed.'
> 
> LOOOOOOL


:torres How can you not love this guy


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

For those wondering Usain Bolt was given the baton back, it was confirmed on sky sports news


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Lol that's good, the crowd was booing hard when that old man didn;t give him the baton.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

today was the greatest day in mexico football history. so proud of the boys

it's been a crazy day, everybody was celebrating. wow

:javy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bolt is the king. The absolute GOAT. I've been to Jamaica and he is worshipped as a god there, I wish I was there now to be apart of those celebrations. 

Still joyful for Mexico for winning the gold too. Hilarious that the entire mexico starting squad would be worth less than some of of those Brazil players price tags. They got stuffed hard today and I loved every moment of it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man if that header went in....

That's three finals Brazil has lost nowm they are cursed in the Olympics


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know if anyone watched the diving, but David Boudia took the gold beating out the favorite Bo and also beating out Tom Daley. Fantastic! Also nice to see the U.S. women beasting it in the 4x400 relay. Allyson Felix is incredible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck was the USA coach thinking putting Ryan Bailey at anchor for the 4x100? He should of been 3rd leg and either Tyson Gay or Justin Galtin should of been anchor.

Galtin was fucking boating in both the prelims and finals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Favourite overall moment:* Overall is hard to do since there has been so many great moments. But I think I got so many chills watching the United States womens football team receiving their medals and then standing for the anthem. I guess that takes it for me.

*Highlights:*
Gymnastics- McKayla Maroney's perfect vault is a standout. Aly Raisman winning gold on her floor routine. Gabby Douglas winning individual all around and becoming a household name. The Fab Five winning the gold for the first time since the Magnificent Seven, amazing stuff.

Swimming- Michael Phelps becoming the most decorated Olympian of all time. Its a shame to hear that he has retired, I think he could have made a run for Rio. Also nice to see U.S. dominate swimming once again. Ryan Lochte was great. Really happy that Missy Franklin showed herself as a huge up and coming swimmer. She's gonna be big in Rio.

Track- It was great seeing Bolt boss again. Out of this world athlete, and a very entertaining personality. Very glad that U.S. were able to win various golds in track. Allyson Felix winning a couple of golds was really nice to see. Fucking love track, man.

Diving- NBC Primetime showed a lot of this everyday. It was entertaining. China for the most part dominated it. But seeing David Boudia win gold today capped off an entertaining tournament. 

Football- Football was great in the women's category. I love the womens national team. They were expected to win the gold. They took part in the best football game I've seen all year (against Canada) and overcame the World Cup winners to win gold. It doesn't get better than that. The men's football was average. Today's game was quite great. Hats off to Mexico on their win.

Basketball- Hasn't finished yet, but its fantastic watching the best in the NBA get together. So much starpower and it was awesome watching the U.S. set the record for most points scored in a game at the Olympics. Melo has also had a great tournament, so I'm very happy for him as a KNICKS fan.

Volleyball- I very much enjoyed watching volleyball. Watching May-Treanor and Kerrie Walsh win gold (in beach volleyball) and complete a threepeat was fantastic. Shame they are done, but I am a newfound fan of volleyball now. The indoor team were fantastic till the final, where it must be said that they choked real bad. Hope for an improvement in 2016.

BMX- Can't say much since it was only a two day event, but it was boss. One of the most entertaining Olympic events I've seen.

Other sports in the tournament that I didn't watch as closely but enjoyed were handball, rhythmic gymnastics, canoeing and a few others.


*Lowpoints:*
Can't think of many off the top of my head. The race-walk was kind of stupid. Equestrian didn't interest me at all. Synchronized swimming was creepy. Apart from that, not many things in the tournament I want to complain about. Only problems I had was NBC's Primetime coverage was crappy at times and could be better. Another sort of unrelated thing I want to vent on is the fact that my cable provider doesn't carry The Universal Sports Network. This shows yearly coverage of swimming, gymnastics, and track which I want to follow from now on. Already complained to the provider, and if the associate wasn't a liar they are trying to reach the network for a deal. Would be amazing if it happened before the end of the year.

Fantastic Olympics. Waiting on U.S. Basketball gold, and looking to enjoy a hopefully memorable closing ceremony.


----------



## spiraltap (Jan 10, 2006)

Dude. Nobody spoil the Olympics for me I'm still waiting to see if Keri Strug can complete her vault routine. In all seriousness fuck this year's Olympics. NBC is the worst network in the history of television. How is it that we can footage from fucking Mars which is 155,000,000 miles away ten minutes after it happens but we can't get live coverage of shit that happens 3,500 miles away in London? And the coverage we do get is squeezed in between commercials, documentaries, interviews, and the commentators talking.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck was the USA coach thinking putting Ryan Bailey at anchor for the 4x100? He should of been 3rd leg and either Tyson Gay or Justin Galtin should of been anchor.
> 
> Galtin was fucking boating in both the prelims and finals.


Agreed, but it would have made no difference to the outcome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've loved the Olympics this year. I sort of wish that they'd spread the events out a little more and make it 3 weeks. I feel like it always ends so quick.

Wish I caught more field events this year but I had a great time watching swimming, diving, basketball, soccer/football, tennis, beach volleyball, track, pole vault, the fab five, shot put and FUCKING HANDBALL~!

Water polo was kinda entertaining too.

Another four years after tomorrow. :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The four years are gonna fly by...:/


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

High Points:
Gabby Douglas winning gold
David Boudia winning gold
Men's All Around Final Gymnastics
Micheal Phelps breaking the record for most medals
USA winning the medal count
HANDBALL!!!!
BMX Park
May-Treanor and Walsh-Jennings winning gold.

Lowpoints:
Events being taped, and not broadcasted live
The unnecessary documentaries
Opening Show(Beijing was much better IMO)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can sort of understand why NBC delayed stuff so that they could have bigger ratings but it was lame. Although things that were on early in the morning that I would've missed ended up actually making it helpful in some ways.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't miss out on any events that I planned on watchingg live so I was stoked for that


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck was the USA coach thinking putting Ryan Bailey at anchor for the 4x100? He should of been 3rd leg and either Tyson Gay or Justin Galtin should of been anchor.
> 
> Galtin was fucking boating in both the prelims and finals.


Yeah Gatlin or Gay should have taken the last leg over Bailey for sure but Jamaica still would have won :jordan2



Also yeah NBC was a very low point this year for Americans. With the tape delays It's understandable but at the same time it is a joke. Especially when it came to stuff like the 100m which EVERYONE more or less wanted to watch doing it live would probably have gained more views since people would have been finding anyway possible to watch it. 

They was in my bad books when they cut out the 7/7 tribute to show Michael Phelps being interviewed anyway. That was the biggest joke of them all. Really disrespect.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hate being an American sometimes, even though I still managed to see what I wanted to see


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*US Relay team equalled the WR btw and still got whupped. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *US Relay team equalled the WR btw and still got whupped. *


Pretty much like 2008 when Gay broke the all time american 100m record to become the fatest american ever and still finished 2nd to Bolt :lmao man american must be pissed. After years and years of domination they are still breaking records and being whipping boys to Jamaica at the same time.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bolt is something else. It doesn't matter if his times are beaten, no-one will ever forget his back to back double sprint wins, especially not the class with which he pulled all four wins off. Personally i'd love to see him target the 100 / 200 /400 next time if that it is logistically possible in regards to the heats. Which brings me to the fact that you're no longer able to target the 800 / 1500 double - no wonder these events have lost their allure since the days of Coe and Ovett.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> BMX- Can't say much since it was only a two day event, but it was boss. One of the most entertaining Olympic events I've seen.


BMX was over 3 days son 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I must have missed the first day :downing

All the shit would be off NBC, if they decided to air the track, swimming etc. live on their other networks. Then they could have done whatever they wanted on primetime, because whoever didn't see it could watch it later. Fuck the ratings shit, I'm sure the Olympics do good ratings during the entire day anyways. Also wtf is up with their primetime. Yesterday they showed an hour of England during WWII. I love history and all, but its so unnecessary, especially when you could have used that hour to show more track, or the whole game of the volleyball final. Such horrible decision making.

I obviously can avoid watching Primetime and watch live streams, but I'd rather watch it on my tv. Staying away from spoilers was fucking hell in the past two weeks.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I dont think BBC could of had any better coverage, 26 channels showing every single minute of every event of the olympics


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I have this horrible feeling the closing ceremony is gunna be really really awful.

One Direction, Tinie, JJ, Spice Girls, remnants of queen etc.

Really, thats the best we've got ?

Please boo 1D, that would be the icing on the cake of a great olympics.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

We had amazing coverage here in Canada. Web streaming, almost everything live on television across multiple channels, an evening show; when I first heard the CBC was getting the rights back for Brazil I cheered, but now that CTV did such an epic job I don't know that I want the traditional guys back. 

Oh, Christine Sinclair was named closing ceremonies flag bearer for Canada. EGame should love that. :lol


*My highlights (so far):*
- Any and all things Bolt and Blake
- Women's boxing debut – Katie Taylor, Nicola Adams, Mary Kom and the rest = stars
- Mo Farrah's success
- Vino winning the men's cycling road race
- The Canada/USA women's soccer match – it was the summer version of the ongoing women's hockey battle between the two sides
- Gold medal winning Russian highjumper Ivan Ukhov (famous for competing drunk) somehow losing his singlet mid competition and having to do his last jump in a borrowed t-shirt
- Oussama Mellouli winning gold in the 10km swim and bronze in 1500m 
- Felix Sanchez's surprise win
- The incredible David Rudisha and his world record run
- Oscar Pistorious breaking barriers for Paralympians looking to compete in the big sports alongside able-bodied peers (him and Kirani James trading names was great)
- Robert Harting the discus guy's post win celebration
- All the gymnastics competitions. So many great performances, some epic upsets
- Phelps officially being the supreme medallist of all time
- BMX debut

And a bunch of other stuff I've forgotten at the moment.

My lowlights:
- A few questionable moments (none I'll name) that point out how drug testing is, and always will be, still two steps or more behind the latest and greatest peds. 
- a bit of wacky officiating here and there


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Best name ever :kobe3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Coolboy looks like he's dying :jay


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

haribo said:


> Best name ever :kobe3


Certainly better than


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant last round from Anthony Joshua there to comeback and take Gold no 29 for GB!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joshua!

:lmao at narrowly avoiding swearing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Italy have appealed, twats.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LeBron bout to take his choking international imo.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That was a fucking Hollywood movie style ending there from Joshua, what a comeback, brilliant stuff.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Italy have appealed, twats.


and its rejected 8*D


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> LeBron bout to take his choking international imo.


:bron3

fuck.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Durant is a legend


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

scrilla said:


> LeBron bout to take his choking international imo.


:westbrook2

Was certainly the closest game U.S. played at the Olympics. Another gold! 

:kobe3 :bron :westbrook2 :harden :durant

glad :durant didn't beat Melo's scoring record.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Spain was a tough opponent, but not tough enough.

And Croatia won the gold in Water-Polo, YES!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't wait for One Direction to rock the house tonight


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Can't wait for One Direction to rock the house tonight


Not sure if serial


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that's the sport all over and the final medal ceremony has just gone by, just the closing ceremony left now.

I made the mistake at looking at the TV schedule for tomorow and fucking hell it's depressing. Instead of having the option of watching elite atletes I will now have to contend with shit like "Homes Under the Hammer" and "Animal 24:7" 

Fuck!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Does Rolf Harris still present that? Or wait was that a different show


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

danny_boy said:


> Well that's the sport all over and the final medal ceremony has just gone by, just the closing ceremony left now.
> 
> I made the mistake at looking at the TV schedule for tomorow and fucking hell it's depressing. Instead of having the option of watching elite atletes I will now have to contend with shit like "Homes Under the Hammer" and "Animal 24:7"
> 
> Fuck!


Man thats some depressing shit .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> Agreed, but it would have made no difference to the outcome.


Yeah the outcome would of been the same but I think it would of been a little closer. Gatlin was moving like hell in the prelims and in the finals. He should of been anchor and Tyson Gay should of been 2nd leg because he seems to run a straight away better than a curve. Me personally I would of had Doc Patton over Ryan Bailey.

According to an article I read, Bolt wants to try Long Jump at the next olympics. He looks like a natural jumper. He probably could of won this year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bolt's the type of talent that would succeed at anything he put his mind to. If he wants to do Long Jump at Rio and practices enough for it he'd win Gold. Same with the Football probably. Don't think he'd do anything over 200m because lol at endurance training.

That recap on BBC just was so great. What a 2 weeks. 

WHO'S EXCITED FOR THE SPICE GIRLS BABY?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> WHO'S EXCITED FOR THE SPICE GIRLS BABY?*


:mark: who cares about Usain Bolt. THAT will be the highlight of the games


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *WHO'S EXCITED FOR THE SPICE GIRLS BABY?*


Am I excited for the spice girls?










Yeah I'm excited :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*OMG Rolf Harris is warming the crowd up.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope he sings The Court of King Caractacus.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

WE WANT THE SPICE GIRLS!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Madness :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ONE DIREEEEEEEEEEEEEECTION*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who are these fa*g*got 12 year olds? This is terrible


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fpalm one direction


fuckin hell


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

One Direction look like they are lip syncing, and doing it out of sync.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

One Direction. What a steaming pile of utter horse shit. Whoever ok'd that one needs to be shot in the fucking head.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Those kids have one hell of a promoter.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Come on guys It was ONE DIRECTION :mark: 

















































Yeah this has been meh so far IMO.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

We need Mr Bean to save us again.

Ray Davies looks drunk.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah 1D weren't good but Harry's still a baussse.

I thought it was actually Del Boy and Rodney in the 3 wheeler :downing*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> We need Mr Bean to save us again.


Mr. Bean & The Spice Girls together please.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Or we could get Vinnie Jones to come kick the shit out of One Direction, that would be proper British.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Baldwin. said:


> Mr. Bean & The Spice Girls together please.


Mr Bean perving on them while they are performing will save this big time


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Mr Bean perving on them while they are performing will save this big time


*Man unless Becks swans in on a speedboat singing with them this is gonna be a let down after reading that.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> fpalm one direction
> 
> 
> fuckin hell


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT Christine Sinclair carrying the Canadian flag.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Elbow???

Fucking hell can we get bands that are less vanilla. We'll have pissing Snow Patrol next at this rate.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So after hearing plenty of rumours of what the athletes get upto when there not competitng at the Olympics, I'm guessing that when this closing ceremony is over that there is going to be a mass orgy in the stadium


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

5th-Horseman said:


> Elbow???
> 
> Fucking hell can we get bands that are less vanilla. We'll have pissing Snow Patrol next at this rate.


haha reminds me of that south park episode with the hippies, when cartman plows through the crowd to play Slayer.

Not a mass orgy danny just Usain and Blake pounding snatch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> Elbow???
> 
> Fucking hell can we get bands that are less vanilla. We'll have pissing Snow Patrol next at this rate.


:kobe c'mon Elbow are brilliant


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :kobe c'mon Elbow are *brilliant*




You spelt "shit" wrong mate.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Needs more Tupac hologram


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fuck Elbow. I'll never understand them.*


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Elbow are fucking unreal. Proud to be a manc. Proud to be British! We sure show the world how it's done!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and we BY FAR have the best music on the planet!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Needs more Tupac hologram


This.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Trevor Nelson: "Wherever there going after this I want to be going, there's an after after party!"

I bet you do Trevor, your horny basterd!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BABY YOU LIGHT UP MY WORLD LIKE NOBODY ELSE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope we don't get too much Paul McCartney shoved on us. 

Can't wait for Spice Girls, though.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD STOP PLAYING ONE DIRECTION*


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fuck One Direction, and fuck their blatant lip-syncing. This closing ceremony really is falling off a cliff.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought Kate Bush was there for a second when Running Up That Hill came on.

:downing*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rogge, give us a smile, Rogge Rogge give us a smile


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought that was Trevor McDonald at first glance. :woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welldone to him getting Uganda's first medal in a long fecking time.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I thought that was Trevor McDonald at first glance. :woy












But yeah so did I


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bolt and Blake should crash the party to Nuthin But A G Thing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Should've had a John Lennon hologram


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

John Lennon

Decent.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Queen + John Lennon.... Epic.

EDIT: GEORGE MICHAEL!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

George Michael Coked up or not?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

John Lennon > Everything else thus far


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

George is coked up to his eyeballs.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That was quite special


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

George Michael, Gay and still a giant clunge magnet.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Green Light said:


> George is coked up to his eyeballs.


Give's the athlete's a perfect excuse if any of them fail a drugs test in the next couple of weeks. all they need to say they were hanging with George at the "After After Party" and the the IOC will probably justsay "Fair ENough" and give them a slap on a wrist


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

is this a new song George Michael is singing? :no: stick to your hits George


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Goddamn I can't handle TWO George Michael songs.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

i hope we see more one direction


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The Who

thank god.


Oh wait...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kaiser Chiefs

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Faraday said:


> i hope we see more one direction


I don't see any hidden text or a trollface.

Kaiser Chiefs WTF is this shit.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh hey there Kaiser Cheifs, I haven't seen you guys since 2005


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Please I pray to god can we get the real Bowie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bowie>>>Lennon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I don't see any hidden text or a trollface.
> 
> Kaiser Chiefs WTF is this shit.


They should play _I Predict A Riot_ as they hand over the Olympic torch to the Brazilian delegates.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

when is TINIE TEMPAH coming on?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

united_07 said:


> is this a new song George Michael is singing? :no: stick to your hits George


Wham Rap, Club Tropicana or GTFO!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wtf is this shit

i got excited then thinking Bowie was performing


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> when is TINIE TEMPAH coming on?


He passed out.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

This is truly awful.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lighting on the seats is cool as fuck.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Who's more coked up George or Kate Moss?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL what the FUCK is this? Embarrassing.

Terrible fashion to support a terrible idea.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

George Michael, Kate Moss, Naomi Campbell & Some Columbians all at the same event? Holy Shit some hard Drugs are gettin done tonight.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Was Kate Moss gurning? Commentary mentions 'mashed up' as she is on screen... lulz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> LOL what the FUCK is this? Embarrassing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

She better sing Sweet Dreams


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Annie Lennox



Woop de doo Basil.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This has been underwhelming as fuck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> This shit has been underwhelming as fuck


It's the lack of GOAT's


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They tease Bowie and then follow up with that? :kobe2

Only reason I'm still watching is for Boris and THE SPICE GIRLS*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The opening ceremony was produced by Danny Boyle, this one may as well have been done by Danny Dyer. 

What a rubbish way to end a fantastic event. Hope it picks up but the first hour and a bit has been bitterly dissapointing.


Edit: And they are being morons, David Bowie and the Who aren't actually dead, SO WHY NOT GET THEM TO ACTUALLY PLAY????


Great that soppy faced ginger blokes playing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

after the great opening ceremony, we now get one direction, some fashion shit and then the fuckin kaiser chiefs :kenny


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the handover in the hope that there is a mini Brazilian like carnvial which means we will see plenty of Big Brazilian Boobies!

EDIT: ED SHEERIN GO PLAY WITH SOME TRAFFIC YOU GINGER FUCKHEAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh God not Ed Sheeran


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who is this fool playing Wish You Were Here?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT Lennon has been the highlight so far. What a roar he got too.

Spice Girls plz.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FUCKING HELL, NOT FUCKING ED SHEERAN MURDERING A PINK FLOYD SONG


ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

He looks like a particuarly ugly hobbit.

Seriously we have artists who are still alive like Bowie, The Who, Oasis, Blur, Suede, The Rolling Stones and we get this!??

pathetic. I am actually angry at how bad this is.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that Nick Mason on drums?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit they are butchering the hell out of Wish You We Were...

FUCK.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shite british music, we have not had anything decent since the 90's.

Ed "singing" a pink floyd song?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't know Geri Halliwell learned to play the guitar


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This is even worse than Arctic Monkey's cover of Come Together. Far worse. I thought KC doing Pinball Wizards was bad enough.

Russel Brand doing a Willy Wonka :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Russel Brand :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO BRAND

oh god

fucking hell


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*omfg at Russell Brand popping up*


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

wat


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

When Russell Brand is one of the best things in the ceremony you know we have a problem.


Great I guess it's time for someone else to butcher a great song.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ffs, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit , shit, shit, shit


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

oh my fucking god Russel Brand is singing!

Also a mannequin just burst into flames and nobody says a fucking thing!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I AM THE FUCKING WALRUS

:lmao

This actually works.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao who's responsible for making this closing ceremony?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Faraday said:


> :lmao who's responsible for making this closing ceremony?


Simon Cowell or MTV would be my guess

:terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man we praised the opening ceremony to death. We praised the games to death. We prasied everything in the olympics to death.......then this happens 

All they had to do was get through 2 more hours of good stuff and they messed it up. Typical Britian :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:mark: fat boy slim


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Did Ed Sheeran really deserve to cover Pink Floud!? FAT BOY SLIM!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That was easily the best cover so far. So bonkers it worked. Brand really had a laugh with it.

RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I understand what they are trying to do now, they put on an excellent opening ceremony to get us pumped for the Olympics and now there putting on a shite closing ceremony to get us back to that depressed mood we were in before the Olympic started so it will be like it never even happend

Genius!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*FATBOY SLIM.

:yes*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Man we praised the opening ceremony to death. We praised the games to death. We prasied everything in the olympics to death.......then this happens
> 
> All they had to do was get through 2 more hours of good stuff and they messed it up. Typical Britian :lmao


its underwelming but pretty much exactly what i imagined, no-one will remember this bullshit anyway, still the best Olympic games ive ever witnessed overall.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This closing ceremony would be a hell of a trip if I was on acid or some other psychotropic


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

JESSIE J


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

One picture sums up this closing ceremony better than a million words. It is this

:downing


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Not Jessie J. Fuck sake.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh dear God no


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuckin hell it was improving with fatboy slim, but no then comes jessie j fpalm


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

oh dear fuck how i despise this price tags song, WOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought it was getting better then after the sheer lunacy of Brand followed by Fatboy Slim. Guess not then.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AINT ABOUT THE CHHHHHHAAAAAA CHINNNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

price tag is great :terry


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Faraday said:


> price tag is great :terry





In the same way that getting sodomised with a chainsaw is great.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TINIE TEMPAH

WITTTTEEEEN IN THE STARRRRRSSSSSS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

and now tinie tempah!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love it if she fell out the car


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

its Wrestlmania 27 all over again!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I pray to fucking god we see Kasabian at some point


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AYOOOOO GOTTA LET GOOOOO


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

5th-Horseman said:


> In the same way that getting sodomised with a chainsaw is great.


:cool2 whatever turns you on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jessie J is an abortion. Tinie Tempah isn't much better. Taio Cruz shouldn't be played anywhere outside of clubs.

It was picking up after Brand's fucking GOAT lunacy covers and Norman 'GOAT DJ' Cook.

Remastered Lennon still the highlight. SPICE GIRLS PLZ. OASIS REUNION WOULD BE EVEN BETTER KTHX.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SAVE_US.1D


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuck sake stop it with all the jobbers and get the Spice Girls out there.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

JESSIE J AND IS THAT THE BEEGEES?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WUT?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2012 tinie tempah and Taio Cruz suck. I want their 2006 versions back. 

Still for me this has been the the best part of the closing ceremony alongside the lennon stuff.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Never knew these 3 were British :S


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessie J got dat :ass


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So I reckon Beady Eye will be on at some point tonight


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Beady Eye drum set in the background fpalm

liam will sound terrible


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How the fuck did Taio Cruz get popular? Total abortion of these classics. Teased Bowie and Bush and gave us Jessie J, Kaiser Chiefs and fucking Taio Cruz.

SPICE GIRLS PLEASE*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lead into the spice girls plz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Jessie J got dat :ass


Haha I was hoping I wasn't the only one who noticed. 

:datass


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YES!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AWWWWW MAH GOODNESS!!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrestlemania 27 song by TT got pop of the night!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SPICE GIRLS! FORUM CRASH!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mel B :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SPICE GIRLS

IF YOU WANNA BE MY LOVER GOTTA GET WITH MY FRIEND


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:datass :datass :datass :datass :datass :datass


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: **:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SPICE UP YOUR LIFE*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SLAM IT TO THE LEFT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Happy to see them I take it Seabs :lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao @ Boris


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Boris :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

LOOK AT BORIS GO!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

closing ceremony has been saved. this is awesome.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WONDERWALL!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuckin hell liam, probably should have gone with the miming route


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Never been thankful to see one of the Gallagher brothers until now.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I love Boris. Emma Bunton is still fit...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WE WANT NOEL

Liam sounds like he's got a blocked nose :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Seb said:


> WE WANT NOEL
> 
> Liam sounds like he's got a blocked nose :lmao




He always has sounded like he has had hotdogs up his nose, today is awful though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ceremony needs more Bittersweet Symphony

I always used to think he was singing "you're gonna be the one at sainsbury's"


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I desperately want Pulp or Blur


SAVE-US ALBARN 2K12


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just bring Tom Jones to sing Sex Bomb and call it a day.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Somebody hook me up with a gif of Boris dancing straight away please.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Ceremony needs more Unfinished Sympathy


fixed


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Brilliant


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ok this is a nice little suprise


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

:mark:
YES


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*TAKE ME TO HEAVEN BABY*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ALWAYS LOOKKKKKKK ONNNNN THE BRIGHTSIDE OF LIFE


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So who's watching Life Of Brian tonight? I havn't seen it in years


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Patiently waiting for Bane to show up and blow the ground away


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuck off muse, sing one of your hits


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric Idle to.... Muse? Really?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Great band, terrible song.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Muse I love you guys to bits but just play Knights of Cyndonia or Hysteria or both


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Paul McCartney closes this....


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Fellow Devonians :mark:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

QUEEN!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FREDDIE


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

YESSS FREDDIE FUCKING MERCURY


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why didn't they just bring back Freddy in hologram form like Tupac in Coachella? that would be awesome.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That was awesome. FREDDIE THE GOAT


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh now they go and ruin it by bring out Jessie J :/ A recording of Freddie would have been way better.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuck off jessie j


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WHY IS JESSIE J BACK?!?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessie J again really


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck you Jessie J


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao Jessie J GOAT

people gonna rage about this


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Please don't ruin this Jessie.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Robbie Williams would have been a better choice than JESSIE J AGAIN.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This is an actual disgrace


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessie J you overated chav just sing the fucking song the way it was meant to be sung, not in your own way you Aid ridden whore


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Faraday said:


> :lmao Jessie J GOAT
> 
> people gonna rage about this


I am raging about this. It's fucking Queen. Jimmies rustled. She must be blowing the ceremony organiser or something.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!? Did Jessie J sleep with royalty to get this gig or something


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I like you Jessie J. Shame your careers gonna be finished now with raging fans :lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

National anthem of Greece! Get Greek Kane Fan in here! Euro 2004 Champs!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

National Anthem of Greece... why not

Still better than the majority of shit we had to listen to tonight

To think some people paid £1,500 to be there


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Stick around after the Greek Anthem when The Rolling Stones takes over the stage with Special Guests One Direction!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

She murdered that song with all that unnecessary vocal gymnastics.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mo still doing the Bolt pose is the best thing so far.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

could have asked the likes of pink floyd, led zeppelin, rolling stones, clapton, bowie, the who, but no we get left with shit like one direction, jessie j and kaiser chiefs


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Bojo standing on the stage talking for 2 hours would have been better than this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Those 4 years really went fast


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

who will Brazil get for their closing ceremony? Sepultura?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> could have asked the likes of pink floyd, led zeppelin, rolling stones, clapton, bowie, the who, but no we get left with shit like one direction, jessie j and kaiser chiefs


Can't keep living in the past bro :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brazil to save this now :mark:*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Already know Brazils opening ceremony will be amazing


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

No Take That?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:downing


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't know Mo Farah could dance as well!? :O


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Some acts were good, some weren't.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pele!! 

Those fireworks look sexy as hell.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

think Pele should have the GOAT NEYMAR going up with him


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Who is Jack Rug and why does he have to be in absolutely eveyr segment?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Had nothing on the Opening Ceremony but all the shit was made up for by BORIS AND THE SPICE GIRLS*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Man this guy is so boring, I think I'd rather listen to a Michael McGillicutty promo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Man this guy is so boring, I think I'd rather listen to a Michael McGillicutty promo




Don't you dare diss the legendary "Jack Rug"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! TAKE THAT!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Massive respect to Gary Barlow right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:yes


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They've gotta sing Never Forget


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Greatest of respect to Gary Barlow for being there right now. Man didn't need to perform but he's there! Much respect.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Has to be Sir Gary Barlow now, massive respect!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

So much respect for Barlow.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

FINALLY THE WHO


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Who! Now this is how you close this bitch.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Is that The Who or are The Kaiser Cheifs just trolling us again


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THE WHO! Hopefully are the final act and they wont try to surprise us (¬_¬) with Paul McCartney.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Phil Collins is closing the show I read it earlier.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nice of the kaiser chiefs to let these guy sing this one


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Now we gotta get used to a world where we cant casually watch a little rythmic gymnastics or slalom canoing on a wednesday lunchtime.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Well it's all over.

Fucking hell, going to be crashing hard from the realisation that it's ended come tomorrow.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

NOW THAT'S A SEND OFF!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sir Bradley Wiggins

Sir Mohammed Farah

Sir Danny Boyle

Sir Roger Daltrey

(plz)

edit: Sir Ben Ainslie too.

GOAT OLYMPICS


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well 7 years of build-up and now it's over but I have enjoyed nearly single minute of it, it's been a pleasure to express opinions on the Olympics with you guys on this forum and to read your's aswell.

Well...What do we do with our time now?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*What a fantastic end the Olympics, loved it.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Well 7 years of build-up and now it's over but I have enjoyed nearly single minute of it, it's been a pleasure to express opinions on the Olympics with you guys on this forum and to read your's aswell.
> 
> Well...What do we do with our time now?


go back to watching Raw:cool2

agree though, best Olympics of my lifetime (so far anyway), its been an absolute pleasure to witness.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dame Jess too please. Can we relegate whatever Dolphin Face got last time as well please. 

Incredible 2 weeks. Gonna feel so lost without it all. Oh well, footie starts back this weekend :kagawa*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's over. 










Back to normal life.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

At least it's not long till the Prem starts


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank fuck footy starts in a week. After two weeks of non stop entertainment and excitement it's gonna be hard adapting back to regular life now. Man Im gonna miss the olympics. 2016 needs to hurry the fuck up.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That was amazing. I almost forgot Murray won :lol
Now go and win the fucking EPL Chelsea


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I miss the Olympics already. enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sad I didn't go down to London now but I guess there's a ton of stuff that wasn't feasible that I haven't done in my lifetime. Love to go to Rio for 2 weeks if I have money and people to go with.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Imagine all the hot female athletes that would be out in London tonight.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Synchronised jäger bombs, lines of cocaine and toilet sex. What await the Olympic athletes tonight!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BORIS owned shit tonight.

And don't be hating on BELLAMY. He can sing whatever he wants.

I see Seabs lost his shit when SPICE GIRLS rolled in :becks


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Usain Bolt is probably having a three way with 2 Ukrainian Gymnasts right about now...bastard


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> BORIS owned shit tonight.
> 
> And don't be hating on BELLAMY. He can sing whatever he wants.
> 
> I see Seabs lost his shit when SPICE GIRLS rolled in :becks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ GOAT

Bye bye Shelly Ann :sad:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

danny_boy said:


> Usain Bolt is probably having a three way with 2 Ukrainian Gymnasts right about now...bastard


Would they even be legal? Hutz


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Would they even be legal? Hutz


That's the thing with doing a Olympic Gymnast, you either have the best sex of your life or you end up in jail.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Would they even be legal? Hutz


Even if it wasn't he can always run away from the cops :bolt


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Some final wrap-up thoughts

- The John Lennon "Imagine" tribute was fantastic. When they put his image on the screen I got so many chills. I didn't know what the performances were building on stage, it took me a long time to realize it was his face. It was fantastic though. Top quality tribute.

-Didn't mind Ed Sheeran doing Floyd that much. I did like the end when they recreated the logo of the album Wish You Were.

-Russell Brand doing a Willy Wonka type intro to "Pure Imagination" was great. Another film I watched a hundred times in my childhood. Lovely top off with it leading to a cover of "I Am The Walrus".

-Spice Girls performing was a mark out moment. Oh man Ginger and Baby Spice can sooo get it. Especially Baby. Was so nice seeing them coming back and telling us what they want what they really really want. Never crossed my mind, but Jessie J would totally get it too.

- I was spreading rumors of a Noel and Liam reunion earlier, really wish it was true. Liam didn't sound great, but its Wonderwall man. Wish it ended with Noel coming from nowhere and giving Liam a hug, even if it didn't mean an Oasis reunion. That moment alone would have been memorable for me.

-Really glad they cut out Muse here, their new single is so fucking shit.

- Admittedly I am not the biggest fan of Queen, but I respect them a whole lot, and Freddie Mercury was a one of a kind vocalist. Seeing him on the screen was crazy. Brian May is like a fossil now, holy cow. Jessie J fucking butchered the shit out of it. Should have done a recording of Mercury, no one can do him justice. Still wanna bang the living hell out of her.

- The Who is BOSS. Don't need to say much else about them.

Overall this was the GOAT Olympics for me. Loved all of it. So glad for United States with all of its medals, topping gold and total medals. So many great moments everywhere, for various nations. This Olympics has increased my interest in so many other sports. 4 years is a killer wait, and I have no idea how to cure the Olympic hangover. Will try though. No sporting event can match the feel of The Olympics. Will look forward to more memories in 2016.


----------



## Hal_Jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

Great games, missed the closing though


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I love Brazil. I'm going to the 2016 Olympics and Carnaval, can't wait!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great Olympics with amazing production start and finish from London, great job. Highlight was of course, Usain Bolt cementing himself again as the GOAT in his sport and one of the greatest athletes in history.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

An awesome fortnight, this city has never been so colourful and vibrant. London 2012 brought a magical atmosphere to this place, it was a special period that I'll never forget as a Londoner. Team GB did incredibly well relatively speaking, I mean population-wise along with our economy and investment we can only realistically compare ourselves to countries like France, Germany and Italy and we absolutely smashed them in the medals table. We're a cynical, over-analyzing nation at the best of times but all in all these Olympics were a wonderful experience that we as a nation made the absolute most of.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hassassin said:


> An awesome fortnight, this city has never been so colourful and vibrant. London 2012 brought a magical atmosphere to this place, it was a special period that I'll never forget as a Londoner. Team GB did incredibly well relatively speaking, I mean population-wise along with our economy and investment we can only realistically compare ourselves to countries like France, Germany and Italy and we absolutely smashed them in the medals table. We're a cynical, over-analyzing nation at the best of times but all in all these Olympics were a wonderful experience that we as a nation made the absolute most of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


you said everything Iwas going to say


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


>


LOOK OUT HE IS GOING FOR HIS WALLET, NUKE HIM!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEAAA BABY


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Calvin Klein said:


> YEAAA BABY


Its going to be fucking epic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just watched a 2 hour video on the best moments of London 2012, almost bought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Huganomics said:


>


If Im not mistaken, the American there is Jordan Burroughs who won wrestling gold, he had one of my favourite lines of the whole games in his pre-match interview
"Im ready to go, Il take on anyone, if the Queen of England steps in that circle Im shootin the double leg!"
the mental image just makes me lol.

Anyway, Olympic withdrawal setting in, think im just gonna go watch a load of sport on youtube.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't think the closing ceremony was that good, very meh. It's a bad thing when the closing ceremony had to steal from Glee with deaf people singing and signing imagine.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Belarusian shot putter Nadzeya Ostapchuk has been disqualified for testing positive on a drugs test, which means New Zealand get the gold


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Choice for the Kiwis


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Man I'm lost. Missing the coverage already. So proud to say we hosted these games. They were epic.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

One thing that I do hope happens now over here is the main five channels get more broadcasting rights to the sports that we saw in the Olympics and are actually shown at a practical time, I know Channel 4 have rights to Beach Volleyball but they don't air there Volleyball show till after 2am. We also had the BMX Championship in Birmingham back in May but as far as I'm aware that wasn't even broadcast in the UK.

Infact there is no better time to bring back Grandstand than right now, while the nation will be on a high from these Olympics for a good couple of years because my biggest fear is if things stay the way they are in terms of Broadcasting sports then we are gonna find ourselves back at square one in 10 years time


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> One thing that I do hope happens now over here is the main five channels get more broadcasting rights to the sports that we saw in the Olympics and are actually shown at a practical time, I know Channel 4 have rights to Beach Volleyball but they don't air there Volleyball show till after 2am. We also had the BMX Championship in Birmingham back in May but as far as I'm aware that wasn't even broadcast in the UK.
> 
> Infact there is no better time to bring back Grandstand than right now, while the nation will be on a high from these Olympics for a good couple of years because my biggest fear is if things stay the way they are in terms of Broadcasting sports then we are gonna find ourselves back at square one in 10 years time


Its a good point but I cant see much of a change happening given Skys dominance of the markets, I bet Sky are fucking delighted its over, they took a serious hit the last few weeks and no ammount of reports or news updates will get viewers in when they cant show any actual footage.

More than anything it was the extra channels and free live streams that pushed this Olympics over the top, the Irish broadcaster did a good job with 14+ hours of coverage everyday but they always go a bit overboard with too much analysis when you'd rather they just left events play, being able to pick and choose exactly what i wanted to watch was one of the highlights, and as a result I can easliy say I watched more of this Olympics than almost all others combined in my lifetime.
So Im not too bothered about what the actual tv stations show anymore as long as Ive got means of seeing what I want online (or through the magical red button).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Russell Brand, Tinie Tempah, Taio Cruz, Liam Gallagher, Ray dead Davies, One Direction fpalm

The Who, Eric Idle, Fatboy Slim :kobe3















danny_boy said:


> Infact there is no better time to bring back Grandstand than right now



If only they use the theme too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Closing ceremony was ok. Best part was the fireworks.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Belarusian shot putter Nadzeya Ostapchuk has been disqualified for testing positive on a drugs test, which means New Zealand get the gold


We are apparently planning a huge gold medal ceremony here in NZ for her, with the flag and national anthem and everything


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a feeling there was something wron with that Belarus, she looked like a man


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do they sell Olympic DVDs with all the events. I missed a ton cuz of work. Hope so cuz I would love to see Bolts run and everything else.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Do they sell Olympic DVDs with all the events. I missed a ton cuz of work. Hope so cuz I would love to see Bolts run and everything else.


There is one out to pre order on Amazon now 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/London-2012.../ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344955372&sr=8-1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Def getting that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Closing ceremony was brill.

Eric Idle > Russell Brand

(someone please identify the blonde with Idle at the end of his skit. Phwoar!)*


----------

